# Sticky  Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod



## jcsullins

Here are a some fixes that should help with some (most?) of those having
'sdcard' issues (or hoping to avoid them):

The first fix should be applied by everyone. It fixes the fsck_msdos
program. This program is used to check your 'sdcard' for errors before
using it. This program can also correct many of these errors. After
this fix is applied, you should see a notification after booting:

Preparing SD card
Checking for errors.

This notification will last until it is done checking. That will last
around 30 seconds (can vary greatly depending on size of 'sdcard' and
number of files on it, etc.). If this notifcation is replaced with
one that states 'Damaged SD Card', then the fsck_msdos was unable
to correct the errors. Hopefully, with this fix (barring some other
major incident), all of the minor errors on the 'sdcard' will get
fixed before they become major errors that it cannot fix.

The fsck_msdos fix: http://www.mediafire...g52q4zr03c3z1gx
Apply with your favorite recovery software.

NOTE: The fsck_msdos fix should be applied before any of the other fixes.
Also, you should boot at least once after applying the fix to allow
it to check/fix the 'sdcard'.

The other fixes are not true fixes, but work-arounds for the 50+
apps on sdcard issue. One of them allows you to increase the size
of your 'Internal storage' so you do not have to move apps to the
'sdcard'. The other allows you to move these apps back to the
'Internal storage' after you have encountered the 50+ issue.

After the "Preparing SD card" notification goes away, after about
a minute (can vary), do you see the following notification:

Removed SD card
SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q
Apply with your favorite recovery software.

The last fix/workaround allows you to increase the size of your
'Internal storage'. This will allow you to store more apps on
your 'Internal storage' and avoid having them on the 'sdcard'.

To check your current 'Internal storage' space, go to
Settings/Storage and note the values under 'Internal Space'.
If the size of the 'Available Space' is not enough to hold
all the apps you are moving back from the 'sdcard' (or apps
that you will install in the near future), you will need
to increase the size of your 'Internal Space'.

You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data)
in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply
these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP),
however, please note the warnings below.

********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
data_plus_256mb: http://www.mediafire...gxqjki8s255lwpw

data_plus_512mb: http://www.mediafire...wh83t6urhnf82ad

data_plus_1024mb: http://www.mediafire...zaeh4fd3pjinaga

data_plus_2048mb: http://www.mediafire...xyxdx7xscee6mex
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********

WARNINGS:

1) BACKUPS. BACKUPS. BACKUPS. As always, and especially when you
are resizing filesystems, you should have backups. This means
backups of all data (that you would care about losing) on the
Touchpad. These backups should be stored off of the Touchpad.

2) Before attempting to resize your 'Internal space' make sure
you have enough free space on your 'sdcard' to do so. Check
this from Settings/Storage/SD card/Available Space. You should
have enough space plus a very healthy 'safety margin'.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TAKE ALL (OR CLOSE) AVAILABLE SPACE FROM SDCARD.

3) Before applying this 'fix', make sure you have plenty of charge
on your battery.

4) Do not reboot, reset or otherwise interrupt the touchpad while
applying this 'fix'.

5) As soon as this 'fix' is complete, use the recovery software's
reboot command to reboot the system. Do not do anything else
in recovery after applying this 'fix'. This 'fix' does things
that recovery software are not designed to do and does not
expect to happen. REBOOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPLYING FIX.


----------



## jcsullins

reserved


----------



## jcsullins

reserved


----------



## fattire

nice..

eight nine ten.


----------



## a_gert

Excellent to see an alternative method to increase the internal partition size that is far more accessible, kudos for the post. About the fsck_msdos fix: What is the fix changing? Adding/changing command flags, using a different version, etc? Always curious before I apply any changes. Thanks.


----------



## jcsullins

a_gert said:


> Excellent to see an alternative method to increase the internal partition size that is far more accessible, kudos for the post. About the fsck_msdos fix: What is the fix changing? Adding/changing command flags, using a different version, etc? Always curious before I apply any changes. Thanks.


It was found that the original Android version of fsck_msdos did not work well with how webOS wrote data to the filesystem, so it was disabled.
The version that webOS uses (actually dosfsck from dosfstools) was tried, but the version that webOS uses (2.11) is fairly old and it did not port
over to the Android libs very well. The latest version of dosfstools (3.0.12), however, ported over to the Android libs much better. I used that
and modified the command-line parameters and return values so that they are more consistent with what Android expects from fsck_msdos.

This version has been in 'limited testing' for the last week (137 downloads currently) and seems to be working quite well. There were a couple
revisions prior to this one that didn't have the return values/parameters quite right (it can be difficult to uncover these issues until you get it
out to people with filesystem errors to test).


----------



## moshe5368

First, thanks, JC for some excellent work on cm7 and the fixes you have developed. They are greatly appreciated. I installed your fschk fix and see that the touchpad checks the file system at each boot. That part worked great. I then attempted to install the 1024 system. Space increase but it failed. I am using TWRP 2.0 instead of CWM for flashing and cannot get a screenshot of the failure but this is the output from TWRP:

Preparing tools
Checking media
Media : 10896 =>9872 cm-data : 1536 => 2560
Media_fs tot = 10885 sz=3034 free = 7851
Checking cm-data
Fsck cm-data failed rc=4
>>FAILED


----------



## jcsullins

moshe5368 said:


> First, thanks, JC for some excellent work on cm7 and the fixes you have developed. They are greatly appreciated. I installed your fschk fix and see that the touchpad checks the file system at each boot. That part worked great. I then attempted to install the 1024 system. Space increase but it failed. I am using TWRP 2.0 instead of CWM for flashing and cannot get a screenshot of the failure but this is the output from TWRP:
> 
> Preparing tools
> Checking media
> Media : 10896 =>9872 cm-data : 1536 => 2560
> Media_fs tot = 10885 sz=3034 free = 7851
> Checking cm-data
> Fsck cm-data failed rc=4
> >>FAILED


This means it is refusing to do the resize because it found 'uncorrectable errors' on the /data partition.
It will automatically fix errors that are deemed 'always safe to fix'. However, it will not attempt to fix
those that are not 'always safe to fix'.

There is another mode that can be used that will attempt to fix anything it can. Fix, in this sense,
means that the filesystem is in a consistent state. That could mean that some files that are not
in a consistent state are removed. However, if it remains in an inconsistent state, worse could
happen. If you would like to perform this 'more aggressive' filesystem check/fix, you can do
so with this update: http://www.mediafire...vfrwbox4a9i6y2o This update does not try to
resize the filesystem, it only performs the more aggressive check. If you go ahead with it (and
it does not fail), you can then try the resize again.

UPDATE/WARNING:
Since this 'more aggressive' filesystems check/fix may remove files, you may need to recover
from backups after running it.


----------



## gambl0r

I applied just the first patch for the fixed fsck_msdos from clockworkmod and now when I turn the screen off then back on, it reboots. Nothing appears in logcat either. Any way to reverse your patch? Or a fix for this? Thanks









EDIT: Running alpha 3.5


----------



## Invincible10001

jcsullins said:


> This means it is refusing to do the resize because it found 'uncorrectable errors' on the /data partition. It will automatically fix errors that are deemed 'always safe to fix'. However, it will not attempt to fix those that are not 'always safe to fix'. There is another mode that can be used that will attempt to fix anything it can. Fix, in this sense, means that the filesystem is in a consistent state. That could mean that some files that are not in a consistent state are removed. However, if it remains in an inconsistent state, worse could happen. If you would like to perform this 'more aggressive' filesystem check/fix, you can do so with this update: http://www.mediafire.com/?vfrwbox4a9i6y2o This update does not try to resize the filesystem, it only performs the more aggressive check. If you go ahead with it (and it does not fail), you can then try the resize again.


Tried the methods in the first post & nothing happened. Then I tried this 'more aggressive' filesystem check/fix & it crashed! I couldn't boot at all. Kept restarting at the end of the boot animation. Trying a Nandroid restore now; nothing else seems to make it work.


----------



## jcsullins

Invincible10001 said:


> Tried the methods in the first post & nothing happened. Then I tried this 'more aggressive' filesystem check/fix & it crashed! I couldn't boot at all. Kept restarting at the end of the boot animation. Trying a Nandroid restore now; nothing else seems to make it work.


Humm, 'nothing happened': specifically, which of the 'methods' did you try? they did not install? you received no output at all? Please explain.

The 'more aggressive' filesystems check was suggested to someone receiving a specific error. When did the crash you mention happen?
Did it crash while in recovery installing the 'update' or some other time? As stated above, it is possible that if you run the 'more aggressive'
check that files could be removed. Sounds like you did have some corruption on /data and as part of correcting that, it removed some files.
Also, those files being removed prevented the system from fully booting.


----------



## jcsullins

gambl0r said:


> I applied just the first patch for the fixed fsck_msdos from clockworkmod and now when I turn the screen off then back on, it reboots. Nothing appears in logcat either. Any way to reverse your patch? Or a fix for this? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Running alpha 3.5


Sounds like a coincidence to me. Nobody else has mentioned anything like this regarding this fix.

However, if you wish to remove the filesystems check (which I strongly discourage), you can do
so with this: http://www.mediafire.com/?6l5wziw3huqzawu


----------



## Invincible10001

jcsullins said:


> Humm, 'nothing happened': specifically, which of the 'methods' did you try? they did not install? you received no output at all? Please explain.
> 
> The 'more aggressive' filesystems check was suggested to someone receiving a specific error. When did the crash you mention happen?
> Did it crash while in recovery installing the 'update' or some other time? As stated above, it is possible that if you run the 'more aggressive'
> check that files could be removed. Sounds like you did have some corruption on /data and as part of correcting that, it removed some files.
> Also, those files being removed prevented the system from fully booting.


Applied the first fix.
Installed. Rebooted. Got the notification: Preparing SD card. Checking for errors. It finished without any errors. I have less than 50 Apps on the SD, so I didn't get the "SD card removed. Insert a new one." error.
Next I tried the last fix/workaround allows you to increase the size of your 'Internal storage'. More specifically, the 2048MB fix.
Rebooted as soon as it was done. But the internal storage did not change. That is what I meant by: Nothing happened.

Next I tried the  'more aggressive' filesystems check/fix. As soon as I rebooted from recovery after applying that; it got stuck in a loop; wouldn't go past the boot animation, it just kept restarting at the boot animation. There was no crash otherwise.
The Nandroid backup-restore fixed it.


----------



## jcsullins

Invincible10001 said:


> Applied the first fix.
> Installed. Rebooted. Got the notification: Preparing SD card. Checking for errors. It finished without any errors. I have less than 50 Apps on the SD, so I didn't get the "SD card removed. Insert a new one." error.
> Next I tried the last fix/workaround allows you to increase the size of your 'Internal storage'. More specifically, the 2048MB fix.
> Rebooted as soon as it was done. But the internal storage did not change. That is what I meant by: Nothing happened.
> 
> Next I tried the  'more aggressive' filesystems check/fix. As soon as I rebooted from recovery after applying that; it got stuck in a loop; wouldn't go past the boot animation, it just kept restarting at the boot animation. There was no crash otherwise.
> The Nandroid backup-restore fixed it.


OK. When you installed the 2048MB update, what output did you get? In particular, did you get ">>> SUCCEEDED <<<"
or ">>> FAILED <<<"? I will assume from what else you mention that it failed due to the errors on /data.
Since those should be corrected now, you could try it again.


----------



## Invincible10001

jcsullins said:


> OK. When you installed the 2048MB update, what output did you get? In particular, did you get ">>> SUCCEEDED <<<"
> or ">>> FAILED <<<"? I will assume from what else you mention that it failed due to the errors on /data.
> Since those should be corrected now, you could try it again.


No! The output was: >> FAILED <<
Trying it out now again.
Just as a thought; suppose I connect the TouchPad to the computer & use the Windows Disk Checking utility on it; will that correct any of these errors?

EDIT: Yeah, same result as before. After the Nandroid restore; applied the first fix. It says Preparing SD Card: Checking for errors. No further output after that. Reboot into recovery & applied the 2048MB fix, this is the output:

media: 26248 => 24200 cm-data: 1536=>3584
media_fs tot=26242 sz=13585 free=12657
Checking cm-data...
fsck cm-data failed rc=4
>> FAILED <<


----------



## jcsullins

Invincible10001 said:


> No! The output was: >> FAILED <<
> Trying it out now again.
> Just as a thought; suppose I connect the TouchPad to the computer & use the Windows Disk Checking utility on it; will that correct any of these errors?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, same result as before. After the Nandroid restore; applied the first fix. It says Preparing SD Card: Checking for errors. No further output after that. Reboot into recovery & applied the 2048MB fix, this is the output:
> 
> media: 26248 => 24200 cm-data: 1536=>3584
> media_fs tot=26242 sz=13585 free=12657
> Checking cm-data...
> fsck cm-data failed rc=4
> >> FAILED <<


First, I would suggest to NEVER use Windows to check/correct/format/etc. the filesystem on the Touchpad.
Second, this is the /data partition and Windows cannot see it or know what to do with the filesystem on it.

Which recovery are you using?

Before running the update, make sure that /data is not mounted by the recovery:
In CWM, from Mounts and Storage, if it has a "unmount /data", select it.
In TWRP, from Mount, if it has "Unmount Data", select it.

Also, and maybe most important, when you ran the "more aggressive" check,
did it say it SUCCEEDED or FAILED? If it failed, then your /data partition is really
messed up and you probably need to reformat, reinstall and restore first.


----------



## Invincible10001

jcsullins said:


> First, I would suggest to NEVER use Windows to check/correct/format/etc. the filesystem on the Touchpad.
> Second, this is the /data partition and Windows cannot see it or know what to do with the filesystem on it.
> 
> Which recovery are you using?
> 
> Before running the update, make sure that /data is not mounted by the recovery:
> In CWM, from Mounts and Storage, if it has a "unmount /data", select it.
> In TWRP, from Mount, if it has "Unmount Data", select it.
> 
> Also, and maybe most important, when you ran the "more aggressive" check,
> did it say it SUCCEEDED or FAILED? If it failed, then your /data partition is really
> messed up and you probably need to reformat, reinstall and restore first.


OK. I'm using CWM. Yeah, /data was always unmounted. 
When I ran the 'more aggressive' check; the output was: >> FAILED - REBOOT NOW <<

So I formatted /data & tried again. Same results. Keeps failing. Any more suggestions?


----------



## jcsullins

Invincible10001 said:


> OK. I'm using CWM. Yeah, /data was always unmounted.
> When I ran the 'more aggressive' check; the output was: >> FAILED - REBOOT NOW <<
> 
> So I formatted /data & tried again. Same results. Keeps failing. Any more suggestions?


Don't know what you used to format, but that should have worked (assuming it does a real format
(actually, mkfs) and not just remove files).

Regardless, using ACMEUninstaller and then re-install should do it.


----------



## Invincible10001

jcsullins said:


> Don't know what you used to format, but that should have worked (assuming it does a real format
> (actually, mkfs) and not just remove files).
> 
> Regardless, using ACMEUninstaller and then re-install should do it.


I formatted the /data partition through CWM. That didn't work out,
Anyways; uninstalled through ACMEUninstaller & reinstalled. Then applied the fixes. Worked out great! Thanks!


----------



## webdroidmt

Hi JC,

I just applied the first fsck_msdos fix and it seemed to go well. I saw the notification for preparing SD card, checking for errors and there was no dialog suggesting errors.

I was thinking about doing the fix to expand internal storage, so I went into Settings/Storage to see how much space I had. I set my TP aside while I was reading this thread and my screen timed out as usual after 2 minutes. When I pressed power to bring it back up, I got a FC message. This FC seems to be just in Settings/Storage and is repeatable. I get the FC whether my screen times out, or I press power to shut off the screen. I also tried bringing the screen back up with the "hard" home button and still get the FC.

It's not really a big deal because I'll hardly ever be in the storage screen but I figured I would let you know. Thanks.

Btw, I cleared data in settings but the issue still persists.

*Edit:* I'm not so sure that this wasn't already an issue with 3.5, maybe just a coincidence that I happened to see it after installing the fix???

Mike T


----------



## jcsullins

webdroidmt said:


> Hi JC,
> 
> I just applied the first fsck_msdos fix and it seemed to go well. I saw the notification for preparing SD card, checking for errors and there was no dialog suggesting errors.
> 
> I was thinking about doing the fix to expand internal storage, so I went into Settings/Storage to see how much space I had. I set my TP aside while I was reading this thread and my screen timed out as usual after 2 minutes. When I pressed power to bring it back up, I got a FC message. This FC seems to be just in Settings/Storage and is repeatable. I get the FC whether my screen times out, or I press power to shut off the screen. I also tried bringing the screen back up with the "hard" home button and still get the FC.
> 
> It's not really a big deal because I'll hardly ever be in the storage screen but I figured I would let you know. Thanks.
> 
> Btw, I cleared data in settings but the issue still persists.
> 
> *Edit:* I'm not so sure that this wasn't already an issue with 3.5, maybe just a coincidence that I happened to see it after installing the fix???
> 
> Mike T


Looks like that issue has been around for a while.

Issue 312: FC on Storage Settings after sleep/wake: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=312


----------



## webdroidmt

Yes, I see that. Thanks for taking the time to respond and link that page, I'm sure it will come in handy down the road regarding other issues. Thanks again for the fixes as well as your other contributions.

Mike T


----------



## wintermod

James, appreciate the informative posting and research.

Was moving app data over to sdcard, a few apps at a time. But then received error, similar to "no sd-ext found" and "E: unknown volume for path [sd-ext]". I suspect I hit the 50+ app limit. Unfortunately discovered this very informative thread AFTER I did a factory reset via CWM Recovery. Then after that I remembered I had done a CWM Recovery Backup the night before (duh), so I ran a restore.

So all appears well in that regard (except losing data to apps which were installed after the orginal backup). No biggy.

However looking at /sdcard in File Manager listings, it appears that orphaned app data directories/files now litter the directory and subdirectories. How would one identify and remove orphaned/unwanted app data files or at least compare to current files/directories.

On a related note, do any WebOS apps and Android/CM7 apps use the very same data directories to store data files, possibly with same filenames? For example, Angry Birds HD/Seasons/Rio ? What might be the implications (pro and con)?

I wish to locate a good overview of CM7 and WebOS directory/file structures on the TouchPad and the potential boot system/file system interaction issues. Any recommends?

Thanks again for the helpful posting.


----------



## will1384

I have never had any "noticeable" SD card problems, but I installed the " fsck_msdos fix", and rebooted,
I could see the notification, but no warnings or anything.

I then tried running "data_plus_1024mb" and got the "cm-data failed rc=4" so I made a backup and ran
webOS Doctor and ACMEUninstaller, and then after webOS was back up I manually removed all files that
I put on the HP Touchpad and what was left from Android, and then ran ACMEInstaller and only installed
"Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot, when "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot were installed I restored
from backup, and then tried the "more aggressive filesystems check" and it shows "cm-data failed rc=1"

What now?


----------



## will1384

will1384 said:


> I have never had any "noticeable" SD card problems, but I installed the " fsck_msdos fix", and rebooted,
> I could see the notification, but no warnings or anything.
> 
> I then tried running "data_plus_1024mb" and got the "cm-data failed rc=4" so I made a backup and ran
> webOS Doctor and ACMEUninstaller, and then after webOS was back up I manually removed all files that
> I put on the HP Touchpad and what was left from Android, and then ran ACMEInstaller and only installed
> "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot, when "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot were installed I restored
> from backup, and then tried the "more aggressive filesystems check" and it shows "cm-data failed rc=1"
> 
> What now?


I just ran webOS Doctor again, but before I did I put "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot into cminstall,
so that I could bypass webOS setup, after ACMEInstaller, I ran "Clockwork Recovery" and tried the
"more aggressive filesystems check" first, and it still shows "cm-data failed rc=1"

I then ran "wipe data/Factory reset" and tried the "more aggressive filesystems check" again and it still
shows "cm-data failed rc=1"

I also retried the data_plus_1024mb" and got the "cm-data failed rc=4"


----------



## heavenly

I had the same "cm-data failed rc=4" issue and was able to get past it.
1. Took a nandroid backup of my Alpha 3.0 and copied it to my PC
2. Used the ACMEUninstaller to uninstall CyanogenMod
3. Logged into WEBOS and connected the TP to my PC.
4. Formatted the HP Touchpad disk (FAT32 - Quick Format)
5. Created the cminstall folder, copied the installation and followed the steps to install CyanogenMod Alpha 3.0
6. Followdd the steps to check the card for errors and installed the data plus 2048mb successfully
7. Copied the Nandroid backup to clockworkmod/backup directory and restored the backup.

Im not sure this will work but, you could just copy everything from your touchpad to your PC, format the drive and recopy everything back. Take the backup before you try this though.


----------



## will1384

heavenly said:


> I had the same "cm-data failed rc=4" issue and was able to get past it.
> 1. Took a nandroid backup of my Alpha 3.0 and copied it to my PC
> 2. Used the ACMEUninstaller to uninstall CyanogenMod
> 3. Logged into WEBOS and connected the TP to my PC.
> 4. Formatted the HP Touchpad disk (FAT32 - Quick Format)
> 5. Created the cminstall folder, copied the installation and followed the steps to install CyanogenMod Alpha 3.0
> 6. Followdd the steps to check the card for errors and installed the data plus 2048mb successfully
> 7. Copied the Nandroid backup to clockworkmod/backup directory and restored the backup.
> 
> Im not sure this will work but, you could just copy everything from your touchpad to your PC, format the drive and recopy everything back. Take the backup before you try this though.


I had the backup on my computer already, I did the webOS setup/login and ACMEUninstaller, then formatted with
"Disk Utility" under OS X, I restarted webOS, then made the "cminstall" and "clockworkmod/backup" folders for my
backup and the "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot files, then ran ACMEInstaller, then ran the restore, then booted into
android, restarted, then installed "fsck_msdos fix", restarted, then tried running "data_plus_2048mb" and still got the
"cm-data failed rc=4".

Is it my backup, if so how do I fix it?


----------



## xartle

heavenly said:


> I had the same "cm-data failed rc=4" issue and was able to get past it.
> 1. Took a nandroid backup of my Alpha 3.0 and copied it to my PC
> 2. Used the ACMEUninstaller to uninstall CyanogenMod
> 3. Logged into WEBOS and connected the TP to my PC.
> 4. Formatted the HP Touchpad disk (FAT32 - Quick Format)
> 5. Created the cminstall folder, copied the installation and followed the steps to install CyanogenMod Alpha 3.0
> 6. Followdd the steps to check the card for errors and installed the data plus 2048mb successfully
> 7. Copied the Nandroid backup to clockworkmod/backup directory and restored the backup.
> 
> Im not sure this will work but, you could just copy everything from your touchpad to your PC, format the drive and recopy everything back. Take the backup before you try this though.


I tried that on my first go around to with the SD card and had disastrous results. I ended up in a never ending reboot cycle. I ultimately had to use the WebOS doctor to repartition before I could get out of the reboot loop. I'm not sure what caused it though, but at the very least I'd say to be careful when you try formatting via usb... Backup backup backup.









Does anyone know if the 50+ apps problem is fixed in any of the other roms?


----------



## heavenly

will1384 said:


> I had the backup on my computer already, I did the webOS setup/login and ACMEUninstaller, then formatted with
> "Disk Utility" under OS X, I restarted webOS, then made the "cminstall" and "clockworkmod/backup" folders for my
> backup and the "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot files, then ran ACMEInstaller, then ran the restore, then booted into
> android, restarted, then installed "fsck_msdos fix", restarted, then tried running "data_plus_2048mb" and still got the
> "cm-data failed rc=4".
> 
> Is it my backup, if so how do I fix it?


The only thing I did differently is I did the fixes before I restored the backup. Im not sure of the OS X format though. Im a PC and I do all my formats using the Windows Explorer..


----------



## pjdick3

I have four touchpads. One for my wife and one for each of my kids. One was a clean install today of 3.5. Anyway, all of them worked with the first fix (sd card check), and none of them work with the "more aggressive fix" and none of them worked with trying to increase the internal storage fixes. I always get the "cm-data failed rc=4". Made sure data was not mounted (CWM), and ran fixes, but all failed. Not sure if I am missing something, but it sounds like this is not working for a lot of people. I appreciate the effort though....


----------



## jcsullins

will1384 said:


> I had the backup on my computer already, I did the webOS setup/login and ACMEUninstaller, then formatted with
> "Disk Utility" under OS X, I restarted webOS, then made the "cminstall" and "clockworkmod/backup" folders for my
> backup and the "Clockwork Recovery" and Moboot files, then ran ACMEInstaller, then ran the restore, then booted into
> android, restarted, then installed "fsck_msdos fix", restarted, then tried running "data_plus_2048mb" and still got the
> "cm-data failed rc=4".
> 
> Is it my backup, if so how do I fix it?


I suggest trying ACMEUninstaller again. Then, re-install CM with ACMEInstaller (include CM, CWM and moboot).
Then, apply the fsck_msdos fix. Then try "data_plus_2048mb".

Also, make sure that you *DO NOT* use the Power+Home method to force a reboot (this leads to filesystem corruption).


----------



## jcsullins

pjdick3 said:


> I have four touchpads. One for my wife and one for each of my kids. One was a clean install today of 3.5. Anyway, all of them worked with the first fix (sd card check), and none of them work with the "more aggressive fix" and none of them worked with trying to increase the internal storage fixes. I always get the "cm-data failed rc=4". Made sure data was not mounted (CWM), and ran fixes, but all failed. Not sure if I am missing something, but it sounds like this is not working for a lot of people. I appreciate the effort though....


The only real issue that I've seen reported is due to corruption on the /data filesystem. This has been mentioned by six people (including you).
Only one person has reported not being able to (thus far) be able to correct those errors with the steps I've provided in this thread. I would
suggest using ACMEUninstaller (see previous posts) to get rid of the corruption on the /data partition.

UPDATE:
The current number of people who report not being able to apply the fixes after following the steps I've provided in this thread: ZERO.


----------



## darkassain

you can also do what i do and once in a while boot into webos and do a fsck on the cm-data and media partition provided you have setup xcutah and xterm

on a side note it seems that the partition is easily corruptable, after an install and boot of cm to setup then a reboot to webos fscking cm-data already starts to give errors


----------



## kas

I really do not know how this happened, but I seem to have lost the FS on my SDCard. When I connect it to my PC and try to mount it, Windows sees it as a RAW device and wants to format it. Linux sees it similarly:



Code:


<br />
[  198.378127] USB Mass Storage support registered.<br />
[  199.395003] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access	 HP	   webOS-device	 0327 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2<br />
[  200.202950] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0<br />
[  200.228155] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk<br />
[  225.033488] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 26738688 512-byte logical blocks: (13.6 GB/12.7 GiB)<br />
[  225.499597]  sdb: sdb1<br />
[  226.678585] FAT-fs (sdb1): bogus number of reserved sectors<br />
[  226.678589] FAT-fs (sdb1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem<br />

How do I properly format the FS on my SDCard?


----------



## will1384

jcsullins said:


> I suggest trying ACMEUninstaller again. Then, re-install CM with ACMEInstaller (include CM, CWM and moboot).
> Then, apply the fsck_msdos fix. Then try "data_plus_2048mb".
> 
> Also, make sure that you *DO NOT* use the Power+Home method to force a reboot (this leads to filesystem corruption).


(1) I ran ACMEUninstaller

(2) I booted into webOS, and formatted the Touchpad, then restarted. - May not be needed -

(3) I booted into webOS, then made the "cminstall" folder and placed

update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
moboot_0.3.4.zip
update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a3.5-fullofbugs.zip

inside the "cminstall" folder.

(4) I ran ACMEInstaller.

(5) I booted into Android, then rebooted into ClockworkMod, then installed the
"fsck_msdos fix" and then rebooted back into Android.

(6) I rebooted back into ClockworkMod, and then installed the "data_plus_2048mb"
and it worked









(7) I then booted into Android, and made the "clockworkmod/backup" folder and placed
my backup into it, then rebooted into ClockworkMod and ran the restore.

It worked, thanks!


----------



## jcsullins

kas said:


> I really do not know how this happened, but I seem to have lost the FS on my SDCard. When I connect it to my PC and try to mount it, Windows sees it as a RAW device and wants to format it. Linux sees it similarly:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [  198.378127] USB Mass Storage support registered.<br />
> [  199.395003] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access	 HP	   webOS-device	 0327 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2<br />
> [  200.202950] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0<br />
> [  200.228155] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk<br />
> [  225.033488] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 26738688 512-byte logical blocks: (13.6 GB/12.7 GiB)<br />
> [  225.499597]  sdb: sdb1<br />
> [  226.678585] FAT-fs (sdb1): bogus number of reserved sectors<br />
> [  226.678589] FAT-fs (sdb1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem<br />
> 
> How do I properly format the FS on my SDCard?


Have you installed the fsck_msdos fix (as per the instructions in the OP of this thread)?


----------



## pjdick3

jcsullins said:


> The only real issue that I've seen reported is due to corruption on the /data filesystem. This has been mentioned by six people (including you).
> Only one person has reported not being able to (thus far) be able to correct those errors with the steps I've provided in this thread. I would
> suggest using ACMEUninstaller (see previous posts) to get rid of the corruption on the /data partition.
> 
> UPDATE:
> The current number of people who report not being able to apply the fixes after following the steps I've provided in this thread: ZERO.


I did not intend to offend you. I really do appreciate the work you do for this. I was just letting you know that I followed the instructions in the first post and it did not work for me. I will attempt (when I get the time) to use the ACMEUninstaller and start fresh with each of my touchpads. It sounds like that is working for most people. However, that was not what was posted in the original post. It did not say that you need to uninstall (using ACMEUninstaller) and reinstall everything.

Please don't take offense to what I am saying. I just thought that I should report my results so that you know what is going on, as it may help you figure out what works and what doesn't. I am amazed witht the progress of this port and I am grateful to you and the rest of the team for all your hard work.


----------



## nevertells

Maybe this thread should be pinned so the information in it is not lost. 
Thanks


----------



## webdroidmt

Hi JC,

Just wanted to let you know that I applied the data plus 2048mb fix today. Followed your instructions exactly and it went through beautifully. My 32gb TP had approx. 25.52gb SD total space before and 23.52gb after. My internal went from approx. 1.45gb total space to 3.45gb and all seems to be working well.

Thanks again,

Mike T


----------



## nevertells

JC,

What's the chance you have some pull with the moderator to pin this thread so it doesn't disappear?

Thanks


----------



## gasflorida

If one does a restore after applying these fixes.... does the restore overwrite the fsck fix ????
If so and I believe it does... the typical operating procedure after the restore would include applying the
fsck fix again I believe.. JC, can you confirm this for all please...


----------



## nevertells

gasflorida said:


> If one does a restore after applying these fixes.... does the restore overwrite the fsck fix ????


Yes it does. I installed the fsck fix, rebooted, saw it run, used Root Explorer to verify fsck_msdos was in the system/bin folder. I restored a backup and then looked in the system/bin folder and it was gone. So installed the fix again and it was there. As JC recommends, I strongly recommend everyone at least install this fix to protect their SD card.


----------



## nevertells

Hey JC,

You might want to add a sixth warning to the OP that if one restores a backup after flashing your fsck fix, that they will have to do it again as the backup does overwrite the file your fix installs.
Once they do a backup after your fix is installed, then they are ok. Also a note for your instructions, to see the output of what the fsck fix does, one must pop up the notifications so see it.

I ran your fix on both my TouchPads and neither showed any errors. However, neither would take the memory update successfully. I have already done the uninstall on the first one and
after reinstalling Android, the memory upgrade ran perfectly. Nice to see 3.5 gigs of internal memory. I tried installing the fsck fix at the same time I installed everything else, but it did not
appear to work. So ran it again and now it is there and working correctly. You really know your stuff. I can't imagine many people trying successfully what vsawri is suggesting doing in the
thread he started. Hope people reading his thread see your post about using your fixes.

Just curious, do you do any programming for the CM7 team? If not, they are missing out on some serious talent. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## nevertells

Bump


----------



## Mustang302LX

Pinned this thread to keep it visible so users can keep up to date with this information. If viewing in tapatalk make sure to look for this thread under stickies instead of the way it was before.


----------



## nevertells

is


Mustang302LX said:


> Pinned this thread to keep it visible so users can keep up to date with this information. If viewing in tapatalk make sure to look for this thread under stickies instead of the way it was before.


Thanks for keeping this thread from disappearing.


----------



## webdroidmt

nevertells said:


> Just curious, do you do any programming for the CM7 team? If not, they are missing out on some serious talent. Thanks for all your hard work.


If you scroll down the page, you'll see JC's name pop up a couple of times.
http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list?num=100&start=0


----------



## wintermod

wintermod said:


> Was moving app data over to sdcard, a few apps at a time. But then received error, similar to "no sd-ext found" and "E: unknown volume for path [sd-ext]". I suspect I hit the 50+ app limit.


Re: my previous post #23...Ran the fsck_msdos fix. On reboot observed the preparing/checking notification. I did not run the other two fixes.

When I run CWM backup, I continue to observe "No sd-ext found".

In the File Manager I observe sd-ext directory, but it is empty.

I assume this sd-ext is the "internal Space" referred to in Settings > Storage?

What specifically is the function of "sd-ext" and why is backup not finding it and/or why is it empty?


----------



## nevertells

wintermod said:


> Re: my previous post #23...Ran the fsck_msdos fix. On reboot observed the preparing/checking notification. I did not run the other two fixes.
> 
> When I run CWM backup, I continue to observe "No sd-ext found".
> 
> In the File Manager I observe sd-ext directory, but it is empty.
> 
> I assume this sd-ext is the "internal Space" referred to in Settings > Storage?
> 
> What specifically is the function of "sd-ext" and why is backup not finding it and/or why is it empty?


Remember, Android runs on 99% of devices that have an external SD card slot. The TouchPad is the exception. If the TouchPad had a slot, when one inserted an SD card, then the operating would recognize it and mount it.
So basically, it's there and does nothing. If there was a card there, then you would see the backup process it.


----------



## wintermod

nevertells said:


> Remember, Android runs on 99% of devices that have an external SD card slot. The TouchPad is the exception. If the TouchPad had a slot, when one inserted an SD card, then the operating would recognize it and mount it.
> So basically, it's there and does nothing. If there was a card there, then you would see the backup process it.


Thanks for the clarification. I was understanding the sdcard directory and the sd-ext directory were two different storage areas on the HP TouchPad and the sdcard directory refers to the disk space shared between WebOS and Android (WebOS = /media/internal; CM7 = /mnt/sdcard). But didn't understand the presence of sd-ext in File Manager. What is strange is when I did the initial CM7 install, and then a backup, I did not observe the messages stating the non-existence of sd-ext. So not sure why "no sd-ext found" and "unknown volume for path [/sd-ext]" are being reported now? So if I save a file within an Android app (e.g. text document, PDF, etc) where, by default, in the Android file structure are files saved? Does Android have a default "Documents" directory? Or does every app have their own default data subdirectory?


----------



## nevertells

wintermod said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was understanding the sdcard directory and the sd-ext directory were two different storage areas on the HP TouchPad and the sdcard directory refers to the disk space shared between WebOS and Android (WebOS = /media/internal; CM7 = /mnt/sdcard). But didn't understand the presence of sd-ext in File Manager. What is strange is when I did the initial CM7 install, and then a backup, I did not observe the messages stating the non-existence of sd-ext. So not sure why "no sd-ext found" and "unknown volume for path [/sd-ext]" are being reported now? So if I save a file within an Android app (e.g. text document, PDF, etc) where, by default, in the Android file structure are files saved? Does Android have a default "Documents" directory? Or does every app have their own default data subdirectory?


It depends on the application, but most create a directory specifically for that application. For example, CWM, TWRP, NOOK, GOARUNA, Tanked, Sense Analog Clock, etc. have all created directories(folders) for files that they store on the SD card.


----------



## tanner314

Hey guys sorry if I posted in the wrong section, I'm new to this site. Ok this is the issue I'm having, I installed UbuntuChroot on my touchpad and I liked it but I didn't have a use for it, so I deleted the partition. Sooner or later it was one partition and another. Then I thought everything was ok and then I experienced in CyanogenMod 7.1 Alpha 3.5 "an sd card is required to download ______.txt or whatever a .pdf, I can't access my Usb in in Cyanogenmod "usb connected mode" to drag files to SD card from computer. the wheel spins and keeps spinning please help sorry if Im a pest. I applied this fix ,but it didn't fix the issue


----------



## jcsullins

tanner314 said:


> Hey guys sorry if I posted in the wrong section, I'm new to this site. Ok this is the issue I'm having, I installed UbuntuChroot on my touchpad and I liked it but I didn't have a use for it, so I deleted the partition. Sooner or later it was one partition and another. Then I thought everything was ok and then I experienced in CyanogenMod 7.1 Alpha 3.5 "an sd card is required to download ______.txt or whatever a .pdf, I can't access my Usb in in Cyanogenmod "usb connected mode" to drag files to SD card from computer. the wheel spins and keeps spinning please help sorry if Im a pest. I applied this fix ,but it didn't fix the issue


So I assume you installed the sdcard check fix from the first post. Do you get the "Preparing sd card" "Checking for errors" notification
when it boots? After the "Preparing sd card" notification goes away, is it replaced by a different notification regarding the sdcard?


----------



## thomas1097

wintermod said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was understanding the sdcard directory and the sd-ext directory were two different storage areas on the HP TouchPad and the sdcard directory refers to the disk space shared between WebOS and Android (WebOS = /media/internal; CM7 = /mnt/sdcard). But didn't understand the presence of sd-ext in File Manager. What is strange is when I did the initial CM7 install, and then a backup, I did not observe the messages stating the non-existence of sd-ext. So not sure why "no sd-ext found" and "unknown volume for path [/sd-ext]" are being reported now? So if I save a file within an Android app (e.g. text document, PDF, etc) where, by default, in the Android file structure are files saved? Does Android have a default "Documents" directory? Or does every app have their own default data subdirectory?


Downloads are saved by default in the "Download/s" folder on the SD Card unless otherwise specified by the program or app. All documents, PDFs, zip, APKs, etc are downloaded and saved automatically in the "Download/s" folder.


----------



## eddy2004man

i know this might be a stupid question but how would i know if i have an sd card issue


----------



## Motoki

eddy2004man said:


> i know this might be a stupid question but how would i know if i have an sd card issue


If you have the problem there will be a little SD card icon in your bottom bar with an exclamation point in it. When you go to check the message it will say that the SD card is disconnected. You will also not be able to access any apps or items saved on the SD partition and their icons will be missing.

If you aren't experiencing this you don't have the problem however keep in mind as you are installing more and more apps that if you get beyond 50 on the SD partition you may experience problems. Note that many apps automatically install to SD so even if you aren't manually moving apps there you still may end up with many of them on the SD partition.


----------



## Lakerfanalways

I am really not familiar with how to fix this issue. The issue Im having is that when I am installing apps(Even to my internal drive since I know now not to put many apps on the external drive) today I started having the issue again where when I turn on the touchpad some of the apps will not show up(Like they dont exist) and right now Im having to restore again since under SD card I see that it says "Card unavailable" its really a nuisance and I Really wish that they would fix this issue..for me this is the BIGGEST issue and its a real pain in the butt that I have to always be so careful about how many apps I put on my touchpad and if I install one particular app maybe something will happen..its crazy


----------



## nevertells

Lakerfanalways said:


> I am really not familiar with how to fix this issue. The issue Im having is that when I am installing apps(Even to my internal drive since I know now not to put many apps on the external drive) today I started having the issue again where when I turn on the touchpad some of the apps will not show up(Like they dont exist) and right now Im having to restore again since under SD card I see that it says "Card unavailable" its really a nuisance and I Really wish that they would fix this issue..for me this is the BIGGEST issue and its a real pain in the butt that I have to always be so careful about how many apps I put on my touchpad and if I install one particular app maybe something will happen..its crazy


Have you read the op and followed JC's instructions on how to error check your sd card? Have you read through this entire thread as there are other tips on how to get all apps off your sd card and onto your internal memory? If having read all of the thread and tried the fixes that JC has created that will error check your sd card, increase your internal memory up to 2 gig in size for a total of 3.5 gigs and get all your apps off your sd card and you still have this problem, then I suggest you contact HP for a warranty repair.


----------



## Motoki

Are these fixes no longer necessary in CM9? I notice it takes longer to boot so I'm thinking it's the proper SD card checking. Also, I've installed a lot of apps to SD and so far *crosses fingers* no issues.


----------



## nevertells

JC,

What's your knowledge of how fsdk_msdos is working in the new CM9? I see the file in the system/bin folder, but I don't see anything in the notifications "Preparing SD Card." Is it in CM9, or do we need to run your fix on a new install of CM9? Thanks.


----------



## Mecandes

Just installed CM9 and having issues with SD storage -- does the SD Card need to be mounted somehow? (When I mount it using CWM, it works for a moment or two... but it seems to become unmounted again a few minutes after bootup.)


----------



## nevertells

Mecandes said:


> Just installed CM9 and having issues with SD storage -- does the SD Card need to be mounted somehow? (When I mount it using CWM, it works for a moment or two... but it seems to become unmounted again a few minutes after bootup.)


If you want to get this answered any time soon, I would ask your question on the main page rather than burying it here in this thread. Sorry, I don't have an answer at the moment. You might want to uninstall CM9 and reinstall. You should not be having this issue.


----------



## bostonvendetta

Will these fixes work on CM9 ....... i.e partition expansion....?


----------



## nevertells

bostonvendetta said:


> Will these fixes work on CM9 ....... i.e partition expansion....?


Running on mine as we speak. Suggestion if you try the memory fix. Do a nandroid backup and copy off to your PC. You can try to run the memory fix, but I strongly suspect you will get an error. To get past this, run ACMEuninstall. Run ACMEinstaller to install just moboot and CWM. Boot to CWM and install from sd card your rom.zip file. Boot to android to see your install went ok. Don't set anything up just yet. Boot back to CWM. Run the memory fix.zip of whatever size you want. I used the 2048 file. It should complete with the last entry "Success". Now boot back to Android and have a look at Storage in settings. You will see the new internal memory available. Now you can boot back to CWM and install your backup and you should be up and running. Good luck.


----------



## rimpys

nevertells, Can you help me please. I am trying to get solution of my device problem from 10 days but not received any fix. my touchpad keep rebooting while using and specially when it is wake up after long sleep. after wake up, it shows everyhing working but after clicking any application, it use to crash the device. any suggestion would be appreciable.


----------



## nevertells

rimpys said:


> nevertells, Can you help me please. I am trying to get solution of my device problem from 10 days but not received any fix. my touchpad keep rebooting while using and specially when it is wake up after long sleep. after wake up, it shows everyhing working but after clicking any application, it use to crash the device. any suggestion would be appreciable.


This is really the wrong thread to discuss this rimpys. Moving it to the main page will get you more response from not just me but others who have an idea on what your problem might be. First off, more information is needed. What Alpha are you running, CM7 or CM9? Have you always had this problem? Please go to the main page and ask your question again and provide as much information as you can so folks that try to help you can do so effectively. I'll be looking for your post and will try to provide some help too based on the amount of information you provide.


----------



## rimpys

nevertells said:


> This is really the wrong thread to discuss this rimpys. Moving it to the main page will get you more response from not just me but others who have an idea on what your problem might be. First off, more information is needed. What Alpha are you running, CM7 or CM9? Have you always had this problem? Please go to the main page and ask your question again and provide as much information as you can so folks that try to help you can do so effectively. I'll be looking for your post and will try to provide some help too based on the amount of information you provide.


Thanks nevertells for reply! My goal to add there as i was getting /sd-ext error while cleaning delvik cache and i thought something wrong with my SD-card. I will add post to main page. Appreciate your reply.


----------



## nathane

First time post here. I have an SD issue and am hoping this thread is the fix.

I have a 16GB TouchPad with CM7 3.5 running for a month or so. All of a sudden in the past few days I have been unable to download files from the internet. In particular, I was trying to download the Amazon App Store .apk file. While troubleshooting this, I found I could not write anything to /mnt/sdata and by running df from a Terminal window I noticed that in fact it is mounted read-only.

So I don't have the SD not found lightning icon, but something is not right.

While the TP is attached to my PC I can write to the /mnt/sdata area and I put the cm7-update.zip there. I booted into CWM Recovery and applied the zip but all it said was along the lines of "failed to install".

Being an Android and CWM newbie, where can I troubleshoot this generic error? Any thoughts on what might be wrong?

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

nathane said:


> First time post here. I have an SD issue and am hoping this thread is the fix.
> 
> I have a 16GB TouchPad with CM7 3.5 running for a month or so. All of a sudden in the past few days I have been unable to download files from the internet. In particular, I was trying to download the Amazon App Store .apk file. While troubleshooting this, I found I could not write anything to /mnt/sdata and by running df from a Terminal window I noticed that in fact it is mounted read-only.
> 
> So I don't have the SD not found lightning icon, but something is not right.
> 
> While the TP is attached to my PC I can write to the /mnt/sdata area and I put the cm7-update.zip there. I booted into CWM Recovery and applied the zip but all it said was along the lines of "failed to install".
> 
> Being an Android and CWM newbie, where can I troubleshoot this generic error? Any thoughts on what might be wrong?
> 
> Thanks


Don't know what you did to cause your Sd card to change to read only, this should fix it.

Open the terminal app and type su at the pound sign(#) and tap enter. The # with change to a $.

Now enter the following: mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard and tap enter.

That's mount(space)-o(the lower case letter)(space)remount(space)rw(space)mnt/sdcard

and tap enter. Now you need to figure out why your sd card became read only(unmounted).


----------



## kalim wu

hi guys , i have problem with my cm9 , when i turn on , it's pop ups PREPARING SD CARD after that goes away, so i decide to post on this topic , my questions are if my SD card will damaged? should i run The fsck_msdos fix? and what is the best way to get rid of this , any help would be great and i appreciated it , thanks


----------



## webdroidmt

kalim wu said:


> hi guys , i have problem with my cm9 , when i turn on , it's pop ups PREPARING SD CARD after that goes away, so i decide to post on this topic , my questions are if my SD card will damaged? should i run The fsck_msdos fix? and	what is the best way to get rid of this , any help would be great and i appreciated it , thanks


That's what it's supposed to do, it prepares your SD card, (checks for errors) then it goes away. If your SD card is damaged, you'll get another message. See here from the OP on page 1:

*Preparing SD card
Checking for errors.

This notification will last until it is done checking. That will last
around 30 seconds (can vary greatly depending on size of 'sdcard' and
number of files on it, etc.). If this notifcation is replaced with
one that states 'Damaged SD Card', then the fsck_msdos was unable
to correct the errors. Hopefully, with this fix (barring some other
major incident), all of the minor errors on the 'sdcard' will get
fixed before they become major errors that it cannot fix.*

Mike T


----------



## kalim wu

i'm not sure about update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip, if i run this will it works on cm 9 alpha 2? i think i have problem with my sd card, because my hp touchpad rebooting by it self . after awhile i turn on , my HP reboot by it self , anyone could help? and how did you guys paste previous topic ( sorry for stupid question







) thanks


----------



## webdroidmt

kalim wu said:


> i'm not sure about update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip, if i run this will it works on cm 9 alpha 2? i think i have problem with my sd card, because my hp touchpad rebooting by it self . after awhile i turn on , my HP reboot by it self , anyone could help? and how did you guys paste previous topic ( sorry for stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thanks


To "paste" a previous topic, just click the "quote" button of the post you want to quote (paste). You don't have to run the CM7 fix zip, as I mentioned above, it's already built in to the CM9 rom. In other words, CM9 rom already checks for errors and if you are not getting an error message, your SD card is not the problem.

I know from previous posts of yours in another thread, you have had reboot problems. I don't know what it is but all you can try to do is clear cache/dalvik, maybe fix permissions or start over again with a completely clean install. Also, I would recommend gapps file gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip here: http://goo-inside.me/gapps/

One other thing, if you are using Titanium Backup to restore your files, I would try just restoring your user apps, no data and no system apps.

Note: Try clearing cache/dalvik, fix permissions and install the gapps file I linked before you do a completely clean install. If that doesn't work and you have to do a clean install, don't restore any of your apps with Titanium Backup or any other backup until your TP is running properly for a couple of days.

Well, I hope you solve your problem, Good luck.

Mike T


----------



## kalim wu

webdroidmt said:


> To "paste" a previous topic, just click the "quote" button of the post you want to quote (paste). You don't have to run the CM7 fix zip, as I mentioned above, it's already built in to the CM9 rom. In other words, CM9 rom already checks for errors and if you are not getting an error message, your SD card is not the problem.
> 
> I know from previous posts of yours in another thread, you have had reboot problems. I don't know what it is but all you can try to do is clear cache/dalvik, maybe fix permissions or start over again with a completely clean install. Also, I would recommend gapps file gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip here: http://goo-inside.me/gapps/
> 
> One other thing, if you are using Titanium Backup to restore your files, I would try just restoring your user apps, no data and no system apps.
> 
> Note: Try clearing cache/dalvik, fix permissions and install the gapps file I linked before you do a completely clean install. If that doesn't work and you have to do a clean install, don't restore any of your apps with Titanium Backup or any other backup until your TP is running properly for a couple of days.
> 
> Well, I hope you solve your problem, Good luck.
> 
> Mike T


now i understand that cm9 has built CM7 fix zip, thanks , regarding rebooting , i did try clean install, and reinstall using acmeinstaller2 , i also tired wipe cache and fix permissions, all doesn't work, but i haven't tried install gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip , my gapps right now is  Gapps403v11.zip. i will try your gapps that you suggest , thanks mike , i appreciated it


----------



## erichauge

will1384 said:


> (1) I ran ACMEUninstaller
> 
> (2) I booted into webOS, and formatted the Touchpad, then restarted. - May not be needed -
> 
> (3) I booted into webOS, then made the "cminstall" folder and placed
> 
> update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
> moboot_0.3.4.zip
> update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a3.5-fullofbugs.zip
> 
> inside the "cminstall" folder.
> 
> (4) I ran ACMEInstaller.
> 
> (5) I booted into Android, then rebooted into ClockworkMod, then installed the
> "fsck_msdos fix" and then rebooted back into Android.
> 
> (6) I rebooted back into ClockworkMod, and then installed the "data_plus_2048mb"
> and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (7) I then booted into Android, and made the "clockworkmod/backup" folder and placed
> my backup into it, then rebooted into ClockworkMod and ran the restore.
> 
> It worked, thanks!


Just wanted to say thanks for this fix JC. I followed will1384's advice above (minus #2), and was able to install the "data_plus_2048mb" fix with no troubles on a clean CM9 Alpha 2 install, and then restored my original backup. Everything is running smoothly and now I don't have to worry about the 50+ app on SD problem!


----------



## nathane

nevertells said:


> Don't know what you did to cause your Sd card to change to read only, this should fix it. Open the terminal app and type su at the pound sign(#) and tap enter. The # with change to a $. Now enter the following: mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard and tap enter. That's mount(space)-o(the lower case letter)(space)remount(space)rw(space)mnt/sdcard and tap enter. Now you need to figure out why your sd card became read only(unmounted).


Looking in dmesg I see my /mnt/sdcard filesystem failed fsck and therefore Android mounted it read-only. Thanks for the remount remount command, it works after a reboot to mount it read/write, but does not persist across a reboot.

Do you have any instructions on running a fsck repair?

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

nathane said:


> Looking in dmesg I see my /mnt/sdcard filesystem failed fsck and therefore Android mounted it read-only. Thanks for the remount remount command, it works after a reboot to mount it read/write, but does not persist across a reboot.
> 
> Do you have any instructions on running a fsck repair?
> 
> Thanks


You did not say, but I'll guess that you are running CM9 A2. If your SD card failed the fsck/msdos check that is built into CM9 then It is probably time to make some repairs. First, make a nandroid backup and copy it to your PC. If you have any photos or music on the SD card, get that copied over to your PC too. Next, go to settings/storage and at the bottom of the right panel, tap on Erase SD card and clean off the SD card. Next, boot to CWM, select mounts and storage and select format USB storage. Once all of this is done, run ACMEUninstaller.

Boot to WebOS and connect your TP to the PC and select Usb mode. Create the cminstall folder on the TP and copy Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM to that folder. Create another folder called ICS Install. Copy A2 and Gapps.zip's into that folder. Run ACMEInstaller2 to install Moboot and CWM. Now boot to CWM and select install zip from SD card and install the rom. Boot to CM9 and see how it is working, particulary if the SD card issue is gone. Go back to CWM and install Gapps. If you still have the SD card issue after all of this, you need to talk to JC Sullins to see if he has any ideas.


----------



## hermitau

Is this procedures for CM7 only? I've tried the steps but no successful.


----------



## larsoncc

I'd just like to thank the developer of the resize fix. I'm on CM9, it worked great. Thanks to all the Google sales lately, I just had "too much" on the tablet...


----------



## nevertells

hermitau said:


> Is this procedures for CM7 only? I've tried the steps but no successful.


Works just fine on CM9. The trick is one has to install the resize memory fix on a fresh install. After having done this many times on mine and others TouchPads, I've determined that one has to do the following:

Make a nandroid backup. Copy it over to the PC for safe keeping.
Run ACMEUninstaller
Install just Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM using ACMEInstaller2
Install the CM9 rom using CWM
Boot to CM9 just to check the install went ok.
Install the resize fix of one's choosing. One should see "Success". Immediately reboot into CM9.
Check settings/storage and you will see the internal memory has increased by the amount of the resize zip you used.
Now you can restore the nandroid you made earlier.

Note: There is no need to install the fsck_msdos file discussed in this thread as it is included in CM9.
I installed the 2048 resize fix and now have 3.45GB internal memory. I did this on my 32GB TP. If yours
is 16GB you might want to consider the 1024GB fix.


----------



## Lothinator

edit: n/m ...............


----------



## freeza

No amount of reinstalls has made this fix work fo rme. I Always get the rc=4 error, no matter what.

Using the resize 2048 fix on CM9A2

EDIT: JK, had to acmeuninstall, then reinstall. I figured just wiping and reinstalling cm9 would do it.


----------



## nevertells

freeza said:


> No amount of reinstalls has made this fix work fo rme. I Always get the rc=4 error, no matter what.
> 
> Using the resize 2048 fix on CM9A2
> 
> EDIT: JK, had to acmeuninstall, then reinstall. I figured just wiping and reinstalling cm9 would do it.


If you had read page 8, message 80, you would have avoided a whole lot of grief.


----------



## biff6789

Does the increased storage hack only work for CM? I tried installing on AOKP and every time I do I default back to the stock 1.5 gigs of storage.

EDIT: Also forgot to ask, is the storage hack permanent? Or will I lose it between flashes and/or full wipes?


----------



## nevertells

biff6789 said:


> Does the increased storage hack only work for CM? I tried installing on AOKP and every time I do I default back to the stock 1.5 gigs of storage.
> 
> EDIT: Also forgot to ask, is the storage hack permanent? Or will I lose it between flashes and/or full wipes?


Make a Android backup. Copy cwm and moboot to cminstall folder. Make another folder and copy rom, gapps and memory fix to that folder. Run ACMEUninstaller. Now run ACMEInstaller2. From moboot launch cwm and Install zip from SD card the rom. Boot to cm to validate install. Go back to cwm and install memory fix. You must boot to cm immediately to initialize the memory fix. You can check settings/storage to see new memory is there. Go back to cwm and install gapps. Boot cm and set up your install. The memory fix will remain as long as future rooms are installed via cwm or you run the uninstaller. You can now restore your Android backup and you are back to normal.


----------



## fors78

nevertells said:


> Works just fine on CM9. The trick is one has to install the resize memory fix on a fresh install. After having done this many times on mine and others TouchPads, I've determined that one has to do the following:
> 
> Make a nandroid backup. Copy it over to the PC for safe keeping.
> Run ACMEUninstaller
> Install just Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM using ACMEInstaller2
> Install the CM9 rom using CWM
> Boot to CM9 just to check the install went ok.
> Install the resize fix of one's choosing. One should see "Success". Immediately reboot into CM9.
> Check settings/storage and you will see the internal memory has increased by the amount of the resize zip you used.
> Now you can restore the nandroid you made earlier.
> 
> Note: There is no need to install the fsck_msdos file discussed in this thread as it is included in CM9.
> I installed the 2048 resize fix and now have 3.45GB internal memory. I did this on my 32GB TP. If yours
> is 16GB you might want to consider the 1024GB fix.


I followed these steps and it worked perfectly. I also want to say, if you want even more space after you run it the first time and login to cm9 to see if it worked, if it did you can boot back into CWM and run it again for 2 more gigs of space, I am working on it running the 3rd time as we speak to give me almost 8gb on internal storage. 32gb touchpad.


----------



## nevertells

fors78 said:


> I followed these steps and it worked perfectly. I also want to say, if you want even more space after you run it the first time and login to cm9 to see if it worked, if it did you can boot back into CWM and run it again for 2 more gigs of space, I am working on it running the 3rd time as we speak to give me almost 8gb on internal storage. 32gb touchpad.


Gonna try and install every app on the market?


----------



## fors78

nevertells said:


> Gonna try and install every app on the market?


Lol it wasn't my touchpad, it was my moms and yeah, she installs tons of games lol. Yesterday she ran out of room with the initial amount and I started moving apps to SD card, didn't know about the 50 app limit. So I figured I would just reinstall android and do the fix and give her PLENTY of space lol.


----------



## nevertells

fors78 said:


> Lol it wasn't my touchpad, it was my moms and yeah, she installs tons of games lol. Yesterday she ran out of room with the initial amount and I started moving apps to SD card, didn't know about the 50 app limit. So I figured I would just reinstall android and do the fix and give her PLENTY of space lol.


Check on WebOS. I heard that eating up too much ram in Android can screw up WebOS.


----------



## hoa2long

Hi, I am newbie here. First I would just like to thank OP and nevertells for the great guide and instructions they contributed in this topic. I just recently finish installing the latest 04/17 nightly build for my uncle's TP and now just realized that it only came with 1.49gb or so of internal storage. My main goal is to extend then partition to around 8gb or so (He's app happy and love to load up on the apps). So base on the instruction, would it still be beneficial to run both of the prior two fixes before running the 2gb extension fix? I am still a little bit confuse for the steps of the first two since the TP is still fresh in android and I have not put anywhere close to 50 apps yet. Would this still be an issue after the internal storage been extended if I don't run the original two fixes? Thanks in advance for your help and looking forward to learning more great stuff from the forum


----------



## nevertells

hoa2long said:


> Hi, I am newbie here. First I would just like to thank OP and nevertells for the great guide and instructions they contributed in this topic. I just recently finish installing the latest 04/17 nightly build for my uncle's TP and now just realized that it only came with 1.49gb or so of internal storage. My main goal is to extend then partition to around 8gb or so (He's app happy and love to load up on the apps). So base on the instruction, would it still be beneficial to run both of the prior two fixes before running the 2gb extension fix? I am still a little bit confuse for the steps of the first two since the TP is still fresh in android and I have not put anywhere close to 50 apps yet. Would this still be an issue after the internal storage been extended if I don't run the original two fixes? Thanks in advance for your help and looking forward to learning more great stuff from the forum


Since you are running CM9, you don't need to be concerned with any of the fixes except the memory fix. I'm not sure it would be wise to try to expand the internal memory to 8GB. I have heard that reserving that much memory for the Android partition could cause problems on the WebOS partition. If you were to run the 2048GB fix twice, you would end up with 5.5GB internal memory. Unless JC Sullins chooses to comment on this, I can't guarantee that expanding to 5.5GB internal memory won't cause some kind of problems. As with anything one does on the TouchPad, you do it at your own risk of bricking your device.

You mention you have not put anywhere close to 50 apps. I hope you have not put any on the SD card. If you have, you need to follow JC's instructions on how to move them back to internal memory. If there is not enough room to move them all, uninstall them until you can get the memory fix installed.

All that being said, I would not be surprised when you try to run the memory fix that it fails. No big deal! Do a nandroid backup first. Run ACMEUninstaller to reset your TouchPad and uninstall Adroid. Use whatever method you used last time to reinstall Moboot 0.3.5, Clockworkmod and the rom you want to use. Don't bother with gapps, you won't need it. Once the install is done, let it boot to CM to make sure the install was sucessful. Now go back to CWM and run the 2048 memory fix. It will finish with "Success." Immediately reboot your TP to initialize the memory. Check settings/storage to see you now have 3.5GB of internal memory. Go back to CWM and run the 2048 memory fix again. Reboot immediately to CM and you will now have 5.5GB of internal storage. Now back to CWM and restore the nandroid backup you made and your are done. If for some crazy reason the memory fix does not fail the first time you try to run it, then you won't have to go through the uninstall and all that. However, you should always do a nandroid backup before trying to make any radical changes to your TouchPad. Good luck.


----------



## hoa2long

Well for some crazy reason it went through without any error. Just to push my luck, I did it another 2 times and voila, 7.38gb total now. Going to test it for stability in both system in the next couple of days before handing it back to my uncle. Thanks again for your valuable guide and feedback nevertells. Also do you happen to have a link regarding the negative effect of reserving too much memory for android. I want to do a quick read up on it for future reference on what to do if I have to roll back. Thanks again.


----------



## nevertells

hoa2long said:


> Well for some crazy reason it went through without any error. Just to push my luck, I did it another 2 times and voila, 7.38gb total now. Going to test it for stability in both system in the next couple of days before handing it back to my uncle. Thanks again for your valuable guide and feedback nevertells. Also do you happen to have a link regarding the negative effect of reserving too much memory for android. I want to do a quick read up on it for future reference on what to do if I have to roll back. Thanks again.


Sorry, it's somethingI read somewhere, but don't remember where.


----------



## JoaoPedroInter

Hello, I am also with this problem and can not resolve my case is similar to some, I can not run ACMEUninstaller, the failure occurs, and asks fsck to repair. I saw that responded to a case like mine, but I could not do all steps, because my CyanogenMod not enter, after loading a message saying that the content is no longer accessible, and indicating to reset the tablet. The message was as follows:


nevertells said:


> You did not say, but I'll guess that you are running CM9 A2. If your SD card failed the fsck/msdos check that is built into CM9 then It is probably time to make some repairs. First, make a nandroid backup and copy it to your PC. If you have any photos or music on the SD card, get that copied over to your PC too. Next, go to settings/storage and at the bottom of the right panel, tap on Erase SD card and clean off the SD card. Next, boot to CWM, select mounts and storage and select format USB storage. Once all of this is done, run ACMEUninstaller.
> 
> Boot to WebOS and connect your TP to the PC and select Usb mode. Create the cminstall folder on the TP and copy Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM to that folder. Create another folder called ICS Install. Copy A2 and Gapps.zip's into that folder. Run ACMEInstaller2 to install Moboot and CWM. Now boot to CWM and select install zip from SD card and install the rom. Boot to CM9 and see how it is working, particulary if the SD card issue is gone. Go back to CWM and install Gapps. If you still have the SD card issue after all of this, you need to talk to JC Sullins to see if he has any ideas.


You know what I can do?


----------



## nevertells

JoaoPedroInter said:


> Hello, I am also with this problem and can not resolve my case is similar to some, I can not run ACMEUninstaller, the failure occurs, and asks fsck to repair. I saw that responded to a case like mine, but I could not do all steps, because my CyanogenMod not enter, after loading a message saying that the content is no longer accessible, and indicating to reset the tablet. The message was as follows:
> 
> You know what I can do?


Sorry, the description you gave is not understandable. Either you need to better explain or find someone who you can communiate with in your native language.

Here are some questions you need to provide answers to that might help diagnose your problem:

1. Can you boot WebOS? If so, can you access the usb drive from WebOS?
2. What version of CM is installed?
3. Can you still run CM?
4. Have you tried reformatting your sd card using CWM?
5. Have you tried running WebOS Doctor?


----------



## JoaoPedroInter

Sorry, my English is really horrible.
I answer questions,
1. Can you boot WebOS? If so, can you access the USB drive from WebOS?
I can use the WebOS and connect to the computer via usb.

2. What version of CM is installed?
I'm with the version installed CM9.

3. Can you still run MC?
I can not run the CM, the following error occurs:
Unsuccessful Encryption
Encryption was interrupted and can not complet. As a result, the date on your tablet is no longer accessible. To resume using your tablet, you must perform a factory reset. When you set up your tablet after the reset, you'll have an opportunity to restore any data That was backed up to your Google Account

4. Have you tried reformatting your SD card using CWM?
I do not know how to do this, I tried using the Factory Reset option but nothing happens, and also tried the ACMEUninstaller, but a failure occurs and the process does not end.
5. Have you tried running WebOS Doctor?
I have not tried.

Do not know if you understand me now, what happens is that the CM does not. And it happened alone, was normally used in CM9 and one day CM was with this error, and now I can only use the WebOS. I do not mind losing all my data and applications, just wish I could return to using the CM.
Thank you.


----------



## nevertells

You say you can use WebOS, but the answer you give to #3 looks like a WebOS instruction. I think you need to Google WebOS Doctor, download the file for version 3.0.5 and follow the instruction from your Google search on how to run WebOS Doctor. Did you ever successfully install CyanogenMod 9(CM9)? When I ask what version you are using, I mean is it a nightly, Alpha 2 or what. Your answers are still not clear enough for me to figure out what you can or cannot do in CM9. When you turn on your TouchPad, does it boot to Moboot? If it does do you know how to select different options on that menu? One of the options is Boot ClockworkMod. That is where you would try reformatting the SD card. You have to understand, this is all very basic stuff. If you do not understand the basics, it is going to be very difficult to try to figure this out. You might want to go to YouTube and watch the videos created by a guy who calls himself Rev. Kyle. Here is the link to his YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr

You can learn a lot from watching his videos. Good luck.

P.S. I just noticed the Rev. Kyle has a video on his channel to use WebOS Doctor to upgrade to version 3.0.5. Here is the link:


----------



## Warus

JC: forgive my ignorance if this has already been addressed.. I've been searching for the past two hours and can't find a solution.

My TP runs great.. Co-workers TP is having/has had issues with the SD card. running CM9a.. will not allow deleting or downloading to the SD part.
If you type in terminal "mount -o rw remount /mnt/sdcard it would fix the problem until the next reboot.

I installed the latest official nightly 20120522 as he also had WiFi issues, I was hoping it might correct them both.. WiFi seems fine, but now the SD issue says " SD Card prepairing .. checking errors" and never goes away. Still can not download into the SD Part or delete files.. also now the "mount -o rw remount /mnt/sdcard" is not correcting the issue.

Sorry for the ramble.. trying to get out as much info as possiable.. Any suggestions? (or btw.. installing new programs from PLAY works just fine.. downloads and installs)









I installed your "FIX" from the OP.. rebooted many times, but still get a perminate "SD Card preparing.. Checking for errors"

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## nevertells

Warus said:


> JC: forgive my ignorance if this has already been addressed.. I've been searching for the past two hours and can't find a solution.
> 
> My TP runs great.. Co-workers TP is having/has had issues with the SD card. running CM9a.. will not allow deleting or downloading to the SD part.
> If you type in terminal "mount -o rw remount /mnt/sdcard it would fix the problem until the next reboot.
> 
> I installed the latest official nightly 20120522 as he also had WiFi issues, I was hoping it might correct them both.. WiFi seems fine, but now the SD issue says " SD Card prepairing .. checking errors" and never goes away. Still can not download into the SD Part or delete files.. also now the "mount -o rw remount /mnt/sdcard" is not correcting the issue.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.. trying to get out as much info as possiable.. Any suggestions? (or btw.. installing new programs from PLAY works just fine.. downloads and installs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed your "FIX" from the OP.. rebooted many times, but still get a perminate "SD Card preparing.. Checking for errors"
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?


JC is quite busy with programming, maybe I can help. Installing JC's fix will not help you as it is already in the nightlies. Since remounting the sd card does not help anymore, you need to make a nandroid backup and if you use Titanium Backup, backup your apps and their data. Copy everything over to your PC for safe keeping. Run ACMEUninstaller. Once done, your TP should boot to WebOS. Go to settings/device info/reset options and reformat the usb drive. Now use ACMEInstaller2 to reinstall everything. Boot CM and test throughly to make sure all is well again. Set up your accounts and hopefully the apps you downloaded from the Play Store will start installing again. At this point, you should make another nandroid backup if everything is working correctly. If your apps do not restore from the Play Store, now you have a choice to make. Restore your nandroid backup you made before you started this whole process and see if everything is stable and working correctly. Or restore your apps and their data with Titanium and see what happens. Lastly, you could just redownload your apps from the Play Store and not chance something in the backups you made causing trouble again. Keep your nandroid backups current so when something goes haywire, you have a backup to restore.


----------



## Warus

good advise. i will advise the outcome after the holiday weekend.



nevertells said:


> JC is quite busy with programming, maybe I can help. Installing JC's fix will not help you as it is already in the nightlies. Since remounting the sd card does not help anymore, you need to make a nandroid backup and if you use Titanium Backup, backup your apps and their data. Copy everything over to your PC for safe keeping. Run ACMEUninstaller. Once done, your TP should boot to WebOS. Go to settings/device info/reset options and reformat the usb drive. Now use ACMEInstaller2 to reinstall everything. Boot CM and test throughly to make sure all is well again. Set up your accounts and hopefully the apps you downloaded from the Play Store will start installing again. At this point, you should make another nandroid backup if everything is working correctly. If your apps do not restore from the Play Store, now you have a choice to myake. Restore your nandroid backup you made before you started this whole process and see if everything is stable and working correctly. Or restore your apps and their data with Titanium and see what happens. Lastly, you could just redownload your apps from the Play Store and not chance something in the backups you made causing trouble again. Keep your nandroid backups current so when something goes haywire, you have a backup to restore.


----------



## JoaoPedroInter

nevertells said:


> You say you can use WebOS, but the answer you give to #3 looks like a WebOS instruction. I think you need to Google WebOS Doctor, download the file for version 3.0.5 and follow the instruction from your Google search on how to run WebOS Doctor. Did you ever successfully install CyanogenMod 9(CM9)? When I ask what version you are using, I mean is it a nightly, Alpha 2 or what. Your answers are still not clear enough for me to figure out what you can or cannot do in CM9. When you turn on your TouchPad, does it boot to Moboot? If it does do you know how to select different options on that menu? One of the options is Boot ClockworkMod. That is where you would try reformatting the SD card. You have to understand, this is all very basic stuff. If you do not understand the basics, it is going to be very difficult to try to figure this out. You might want to go to YouTube and watch the videos created by a guy who calls himself Rev. Kyle. Here is the link to his YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.c...ser/reverendkjr
> 
> You can learn a lot from watching his videos. Good luck.
> 
> P.S. I just noticed the Rev. Kyle has a video on his channel to use WebOS Doctor to upgrade to version 3.0.5. Here is the link:


Thanks for the help,
Had failed to inform you that my version was Alpha2, and I boot up moboot 0.3.5. I did as you said and entered the ClockworkMod and tried to format the sdcard, but nothing happened.
Well, I tried to use WebOS Doctor, but an error occurred in 12%, did a search and saw that other people have had this error and found the instruction to solve it in this link: http://forums.webosnation.com/ webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed-4.html
But in the following step:

"Run nova-browser.bat

navigate to / dev / mapper /

select store-media

from the menu at the top of the gui select delete file "

After I run the nova-browser.bat nothing happens, and I do not know how to solve.


----------



## hermitau

I have increased the internal memory to 2.5 Gb successful three month ago. But I have no major improvement and want to resume to original 1Gb . Is there any method to do it? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

hermitau said:


> I have increased the internal memory to 2.5 Gb successful three month ago. But I have no major improvement and want to resume to original 1Gb . Is there any method to do it? Thanks.


Make a nandroid backup of your current install. Run ACMEUninstaller to reset your TouchPad. Install CM as usual and then restore your backup. You will now be back to the original memory configuration.


----------



## na_tra

Hi all:

I was able to increase the TP running on CM9 internal memory to 5.xx GB. I installed rom toolbox then uninstalled it. When I tried to reinstall, it gave me an error "Not Enough Space". It kept telling to me remove some of the apps. I still have at least 5GB available since I just wiped everything and applied the fix to increase the internal space. Any thought on this issue?

TIA


----------



## Stamponephoto

So I stumbled across this thread and I was wondering if any of these fixes could help me. Here is my problem:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am running CM9 and every time I reboot my touchpad my 'sd card' fails to mount, leaving me without access to my stored files. The only workaround I have found is to use Root Explorer to navigate to the sd card folder, and open it up. Sometimes I will have to wait a minute or two while my tp insists that the sd card still is not mounted, but eventually I am able to open the folder and everything works fine until my next reboot. I am flashing the nightlies and stay pretty up to date as far as roms and gaps. Any ideas how I can permenately fix this issue so I don't have to jump through these hoops every time I reboot? [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]in the CM9 nightlies thread it was suggested that I completely reinstall android from scratch... while I am sure that would work, it seems like a fairly drastic fix for what is only a minor annoyance at the moment.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any help would be greatly appriciated :-D[/background]


----------



## nevertells

Stamponephoto said:


> So I stumbled across this thread and I was wondering if any of these fixes could help me. Here is my problem:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am running CM9 and every time I reboot my touchpad my 'sd card' fails to mount, leaving me without access to my stored files. The only workaround I have found is to use Root Explorer to navigate to the sd card folder, and open it up. Sometimes I will have to wait a minute or two while my tp insists that the sd card still is not mounted, but eventually I am able to open the folder and everything works fine until my next reboot. I am flashing the nightlies and stay pretty up to date as far as roms and gaps. Any ideas how I can permenately fix this issue so I don't have to jump through these hoops every time I reboot? [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]in the CM9 nightlies thread it was suggested that I completely reinstall android from scratch... while I am sure that would work, it seems like a fairly drastic fix for what is only a minor annoyance at the moment.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any help would be greatly appriciated :-D[/background]


Have you been moving apps to your SD card?


----------



## Stamponephoto

nevertells said:


> Have you been moving apps to your SD card?


Not that I am aware of... honestly I don't even know how to do that, or check if I have already done that.


----------



## nevertells

Stamponephoto said:


> Not that I am aware of... honestly I don't even know how to do that, or check if I have already done that.


Well then, I guess it's up to you how long you want to put up with what you classify as a minor annoyance. Uninstalling and then reinstalling resets memory space and hopefully resolves your issue. Once you reinstall and setup your Google account, your apps should automatically download from the Google servers.

How many apps do you have installed? After installing a new nightly, clearing cache and Dalvik cache, you get a screen that says Android is initailizing your apps. What number do you see on that screen?

I believe in settings/apps/ you can tap the tab on the top of the screen and see how many apps reside on your SD card. Have you ever heard of the 50 app limit issue? I don't think that is what you have, but have a read here: http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/55223-50-app-limit/


----------



## Stamponephoto

nevertells said:


> Well then, I guess it's up to you how long you want to put up with what you classify as a minor annoyance. Uninstalling and then reinstalling resets memory space and hopefully resolves your issue. Once you reinstall and setup your Google account, your apps should automatically download from the Google servers.
> 
> How many apps do you have installed? After installing a new nightly, clearing cache and Dalvik cache, you get a screen that says Android is initailizing your apps. What number do you see on that screen?
> 
> I believe in settings/apps/ you can tap the tab on the top of the screen and see how many apps reside on your SD card. Have you ever heard of the 50 app limit issue? I don't think that is what you have, but have a read here: http://forum.cyanoge...3-50-app-limit/


Well, as it turns out I did have a handful of apps on my SD card. I moved them over, rebooted, and for now it seems to have fixed my issue... so thanks!
Yeah, I thought it was the 50 app issue before, but no matter how many apps I deleted the issue kept coming back. 
So what is the deal, can you never keep apps on the SD card on a CM touchpad?


----------



## nevertells

Stamponephoto said:


> Well, as it turns out I did have a handful of apps on my SD card. I moved them over, rebooted, and for now it seems to have fixed my issue... so thanks!
> Yeah, I thought it was the 50 app issue before, but no matter how many apps I deleted the issue kept coming back.
> So what is the deal, can you never keep apps on the SD card on a CM touchpad?


Not being a programmer, I have no clue as an answer to your question. As far as I have read, guys move apps to their SD card until they run into the 50 app limit. To resolve it they use JC Sullins memory fix to increase their internal memory and keep most of their apps there. You might want to consider backing up your install and copy it to your PC. Uninstall CM. This resets memory and removes all traces of CM. Then reinstall CM and restore the backup. You could have some sort of corruption that is causing your issue.


----------



## asvelan

Hi
I have cm9 alpha 2 running on my 32GB TP with WebOS dual boot. As i ran internal memory out of space, started to move apps to SD card. That also started to give problem after 50 apps.

I thought to try 2048MB fix to increase internal memory space. It worked perfectly fine without any hitch. I currently have increased my TP internal space close to 8GB.

Thank you cm9 team. This is great on a WebOS dead product.

I fantastic incidence was that I did not loose any data that was already installed in android or webos.
Regards
SV


----------



## amakaris

How would one undo these fixes if returning the Touchpad to stock?

Would it also undo the 256mb, 512mb, 1gb, 2gb increase to the internal SD card?

Just would like to keep this in mind if necessary...and available before I forget where I found this thread


----------



## nevertells

amakaris said:


> How would one undo these fixes if returning the Touchpad to stock?
> 
> Would it also undo the 256mb, 512mb, 1gb, 2gb increase to the internal SD card?
> 
> Just would like to keep this in mind if necessary...and available before I forget where I found this thread


ACMEUninstaller


----------



## geiovanni

OMG! I have been trying for weeks to increase the size of my internal memory and have failed miserably. I found this info from JCSULLINS from the above post and....the clouds parted...all wala... success!!! It worked!! You sir, are a GENIUS! Is there any way I can donate some $$$ to keep this information alive?! God bless you!


----------



## Zzed

geiovanni said:


> OMG! I have been trying for weeks to increase the size of my internal memory and have failed miserably. I found this info from JCSULLINS from the above post and....the clouds parted...all wala... success!!! It worked!! You sir, are a GENIUS! Is there any way I can donate some $$$ to keep this information alive?! God bless you!


If the Dev's or the community have been helpful, be sure to show it by a "Like" on their post. In this case, I'm sure JC would love another Like on this thread. Additionally on members tag, left of their post, you may see a "DOANTE" button. I'm sure JC wouldn't mind if you made use of that as well.

I'm glad you got what you needed.


----------



## geiovanni

I would never have found his thread if you had not been kind enough to respond to my post. So, I give thanks to you for helping to solve my problem. Thank you Zzed!!!


----------



## Sammcat00

I have been able to see all my folders on my SD card in Windows 7 while in CM9 for months now but suddenly they are not showing up! It happens on either of my two computers. The apps still see them as I can play movies and music, so it's just windows is having an issue. Am I doing something wrong? (MTP is checked)


----------



## dyingjedi

my problem is none of these, but mine is dismounting because of being 64GB touchpad. any solution for unmounting 64GB touchpad

Sent from my Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX XT912 ICS 4.04 v.211 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed

dyingjedi said:


> my problem is none of these, but mine is dismounting because of being 64GB touchpad. any solution for unmounting 64GB touchpad
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX XT912 ICS 4.04 v.211 using Tapatalk 2


To assist further, more info is required: 
What computer OS are you using (Win7, XP, Linux, Snow Leopord)?
What ROM are you using on your HP Touchpad 64GB, CM7, CM9 or something else? 
Does it react correctly from webOS (eject from HPTouchpad parent folder) USB connection or do you get the "Ouch" response? 
Does the CM7 eject not work or not see the volume? 
CM9 under MTP connect doesn't have an eject or dismount, which kinda bugs me.

Help us, the community, help you.


----------



## nevertells

Sammcat00 said:


> I have been able to see all my folders on my SD card in Windows 7 while in CM9 for months now but suddenly they are not showing up! It happens on either of my two computers. The apps still see them as I can play movies and music, so it's just windows is having an issue. Am I doing something wrong? (MTP is checked)


Do you know how to mount the usb using recovery?(CWM or TWRP) Are you able to see the usb drive and your files in WebOS?


----------



## Sammcat00

nevertells said:


> Do you know how to mount the usb using recovery?(CWM or TWRP) Are you able to see the usb drive and your files in WebOS?


It was fine in everything but windows. Finally figured out how to get 8-19 nightly on and after that is now shows up.Thanks for responding.


----------



## dyingjedi

Zzed said:


> To assist further, more info is required:
> What computer OS are you using (Win7, XP, Linux, Snow Leopord)?
> What ROM are you using on your HP Touchpad 64GB, CM7, CM9 or something else?
> Does it react correctly from webOS (eject from HPTouchpad parent folder) USB connection or do you get the "Ouch" response?
> Does the CM7 eject not work or not see the volume?
> CM9 under MTP connect doesn't have an eject or dismount, which kinda bugs me.
> 
> Help us, the community, help you.


window 7 64 bit, Windows OS doesn't having anything to do with the touchpad. I'm using CM9 nightly build, dated August 23 - 22 2012 version. although it's been happening through all builds. earlier cm7 version this didn't happen that I recall, it will mount for several mins when booted enough to get a nightly starting downloaded, then after that's done it will UN-mount no further communications. frustrating works fantastic in WebOs zero problems there. thanks been needing to mention this quite awhile ago. I made a video about it and live recording of it happening. build 14th I won't touch completely breaks my Touchpad CM9. apps no longer run etc, couldn't even get into android settings etc. thanks guys at a loss as what to do. this is the white touchpad 64GB WebOs/Android CM9

Sent from my Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX XT912 ICS 4.04 v.211 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

dyingjedi said:


> window 7 64 bit, Windows OS doesn't having anything to do with the touchpad. I'm using CM9 nightly build, dated August 23 - 22 2012 version. although it's been happening through all builds. earlier cm7 version this didn't happen that I recall, it will mount for several mins when booted enough to get a nightly starting downloaded, then after that's done it will UN-mount no further communications. frustrating works fantastic in WebOs zero problems there. thanks been needing to mention this quite awhile ago. I made a video about it and live recording of it happening. build 14th I won't touch completely breaks my Touchpad CM9. apps no longer run etc, couldn't even get into android settings etc. thanks guys at a loss as what to do. this is the white touchpad 64GB WebOs/Android CM9
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX XT912 ICS 4.04 v.211 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, you're kinda on your own because you have a 64GB TouchPad. There are very few of those floating around and I doubt many here know if there are specific issues unique to that TouchPad. If you can get some kind of response from J.C. Sullins, he is the developer on the HP TouchPad.


----------



## Zzed

dyingjedi said:


> window 7 64 bit, Windows OS doesn't having anything to do with the touchpad. I'm using CM9 nightly build, dated August 23 - 22 2012 version.


you posted on August 20th that you have "August 23 - 22 2012 version" ? Now I'm confused.


----------



## poconopaul

I have a 32d TP running the first nightly from this September. I have the message "Removed SD card". I can not install anything now. I have tried to delete apps but still no good.


----------



## nevertells

poconopaul said:


> I have a 32d TP running the first nightly from this September. I have the message "Removed SD card". I can not install anything now. I have tried to delete apps but still no good.


Have you been moving apps to your SD card because you are running out of internal memory?


----------



## chrisnpg

I've been having the same problem. The first time it happened, I changed the partition size and all was good, but it was the largest size I could select. So now the problem has arise again but I'm unable to be sized the petition at least to the menu.

I'm still confused how SD and USB storage differ from one another, after all they are the same device. I do understand how their mounted as different as partitions, but where is the main android OS located, SD card storage or USB storage?

Any recommendations, tips or tricks to resize the best the partition and or resolve the issue with SD card on mounting.

thanks
Chris


----------



## nevertells

chrisnpg said:


> I've been having the same problem. The first time it happened, I changed the partition size and all was good, but it was the largest size I could select. So now the problem has arise again but I'm unable to be sized the petition at least to the menu.
> 
> I'm still confused how SD and USB storage differ from one another, after all they are the same device. I do understand how their mounted as different as partitions, but where is the main android OS located, SD card storage or USB storage?
> 
> Any recommendations, tips or tricks to resize the best the partition and or resolve the issue with SD card on mounting.
> 
> thanks
> Chris


Let me see if I have this straight, you used JC Sullins memory size fix to increase your internal memory to 3.45 GB. And now you have downloaded so many apps that you have run out of internal memory?

The total memory on a TouchPad is allocated to different purposes. Some for internal memory, some to operating system and the rest to storage which in WebOS speak is called the usb drive and in Android speak is called the SD card. It's all the same space, just called by a different name.

I'm guessing that the first time you used JC's memory fix , you ran it and it worked. Now when you try to run it it says "Failed". The only way around this is to backup your install and then run ACMEUninstaller. This will reset all the Android memory partitions and completely remove anything Android except what is on the SD card.
Now reinstall Moboot, CWM and the nightly you are currently using, don't waste your time with Gapps.. Boot to Android to insure the install worked OK. Now got to CWM and run the 2048 memory fix. Immediately boot Android to initialize the new memory. If you check settings/storage you will see you have 3.45GB of internal memory. Now if you really think you have to have more internal memory, go back to CWM and run the memory fix again and reboot. This will increase internal memory to 5.5GB. Now restore your backup and you'll have more internal memory for all that stuff you keep downloading. Just remember, whatever you allocate to internal memory, is lost to the SD card. Why don't you seriously look at the number of programs you have downloaded that you don't need or never use.


----------



## ConcreteRage

Can anyone tell me if the "stashing" workaround and its CM7 files will also work with CM9?

I've seen a lot of talk about the other workaround working, but I'm more interested in moving my files back to internal storage and taking it from there.

I wasn't sure if I should have started a new topic for this or not, but I chose to write it here because it is topical.


----------



## Warus

Warus said:


> good advise. i will advise the outcome after the holiday weekend.


 Just realized that I didn't update as promised. Followed your advise NT and my co-workers Touchpad is working flawlessly now.. thanks


----------



## nevertells

ConcreteRage said:


> Can anyone tell me if the "stashing" workaround and its CM7 files will also work with CM9?
> 
> I've seen a lot of talk about the other workaround working, but I'm more interested in moving my files back to internal storage and taking it from there.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should have started a new topic for this or not, but I chose to write it here because it is topical.


Explain in more detail. Don't have a clue what you are talking about, "Can anyone tell me if the "stashing" workaround and its CM7 files will also work with CM9?"


----------



## nevertells

Warus said:


> Just realized that I didn't update as promised. Followed your advise NT and my co-workers Touchpad is working flawlessly now.. thanks


That's great. Had to go find your original post to refresh my memory. Wow, all the way back to May. Props to you for keeping your word.


----------



## ConcreteRage

nevertells said:


> Explain in more detail. Don't have a clue what you are talking about, "Can anyone tell me if the "stashing" workaround and its CM7 files will also work with CM9?"


JCSullins, in his original post, wrote the following:



> The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
> on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
> This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
> encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
> Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
> the apps on the 'sdcard'.
> 
> So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
> the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
> 'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
> and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
> have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
> haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
> fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
> that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
> allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.


This is what I'm referring to.


----------



## nevertells

ConcreteRage said:


> JCSullins, in his original post, wrote the following:
> 
> This is what I'm referring to.


OK, having never had that issue, I went back and reread JC's OP and got more familiar with "Stashing". The person that can answer your question is going to be JC as he is the developer of that fix. Bad news is I have not seen any posts or work done by him since early August I'm betting that it does work on CM9. So if you can't get a reply from JC, then your next best bet would be to try it out. You've already backed yourself into a corner with all the apps you have moved to the SD card and you may just have to blow everything off the SD card, uninstall Android, reinstall, and then run the zip to increase your internal memory before reinstalling all your apps.

Another thought would be to remove a bunch of apps you don't use much or not at all from the internal memory and then move everything off the SD card, make a nandroid backup, uninstall and reinstall CM9, install the memory zip, reboot and then restore your backup.

Also, in the future, I would suggest you be a little more selective in your downloading.


----------



## ConcreteRage

UPDATE: The CM7 "stashing" workaround DOES work on CM9, for anyone who wants to try it.

First, you're going to want to do a nandroid backup, just in case. Look here for a guide. Second, just install the fix. Reboot into ClockworkMod Recovery, choose "install zip from SD card", and navigate to jcsullins' stash fix and run it (probably in the /Downloads folder). Reboot into CM9, go into Settings > Apps > On SD Card and move several of the checked apps back to the internal memory by selecting the app and then selecting "move to tablet". You will see several apps that are "grayed out", but this is part of the workaround. They'll return to normal after you reboot into ClockworkMod again and run the fix a second time. And you're done. Everything should be buttery smooth again.









Believe it or not, not everything requires a CM reinstall.

Unsolicited advice: install App2SD. Not only will it let you know which apps can be moved to the SD card, grouped by size, but it'll let you keep track of how many apps you have already moved, so you can optimize the 50 apps (hopefully less) to only include the only largest ones that don't need to be hogging your TouchPad's internal memory.


----------



## nevertells

ConcreteRage said:


> UPDATE: The CM7 "stashing" workaround DOES work on CM9, for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> First, you're going to want to do a nandroid backup, just in case. Look here for a guide. Second, just install the fix. Reboot into ClockworkMod Recovery, choose "install zip from SD card", and navigate to jcsullins' stash fix and run it (probably in the /Downloads folder). Reboot into CM9, go into Settings > Apps > On SD Card and move several of the checked apps back to the internal memory by selecting the app and then selecting "move to tablet". You will see several apps that are "grayed out", but this is part of the workaround. They'll return to normal after you reboot into ClockworkMod again and run the fix a second time. And you're done. Everything should be buttery smooth again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, not everything requires a CM reinstall.
> 
> Unsolicited advice: install App2SD. Not only will it let you know which apps can be moved to the SD card, grouped by size, but it'll let you keep track of how many apps you have already moved, so you can optimize the 50 apps (hopefully less) to only include the only largest ones that don't need to be hogging your TouchPad's internal memory.


So after "stashing" your apps, did you successfully apply the memory upgrade? You won't need the App2SD if you have enough internal memory.


----------



## bobbertcm9touchpad

I have sd card problem. Says there is no sd card mounted. Tried to download fixes. Could not download says needs sd card to download. Cannot go into usb mode under cm9. Can get into usb mode in webos. I am in a mess. cm9 apps gone or don't work. Any suggestions?e


----------



## nevertells

bobbertcm9touchpad said:


> I have sd card problem. Says there is no sd card mounted. Tried to download fixes. Could not download says needs sd card to download. Cannot go into usb mode under cm9. Can get into usb mode in webos. I am in a mess. cm9 apps gone or don't work. Any suggestions?e


Have you been moving a lot of apps to your SD card? Did you read this entire thread? Until you properly educate yourself on how to deal with this issue, downloading any of these apps is not going to help you.


----------



## robocopvn

> Another thought would be to remove a bunch of apps you don't use much or not at all from the internal memory and then move everything off the SD card, make a nandroid backup, uninstall and reinstall CM9, install the memory zip, reboot and then restore your backup.


that's exactly what I've done. Now I don't care about in-tablet-storage anymore


----------



## nehla khalid

can i no y is it saying dat no sd card available


----------



## nevertells

nehla khalid said:


> can i no y is it saying dat no sd card available


Sorry, don't understand your English.


----------



## shakilm

Hi, does this fix also work on CM10?


----------



## nevertells

Have not tried it since installing CM10 on one of my TouchPads, but I see no reason why not. All the memory fix does is steal the required memory space from the SD card and allot it to internal memory. This has been around since CM7 and worked on CM9. It does not do the same thing as ACME3 does. ACME3 reallocates memory to the /system partition and takes is from other memory locations to do so. The thing that you should pay attention to is when you run the memory fix. If you try it on a well used installation, ie. you installed CM10 several days or weeks ago, the memory fix may result in a " FAILED" attempt. This does not hurt anything, it is just telling you that it could not accomplish the task. To get around this, one needs to make a nandroid backup, uninstall Android, reinstall it, run the memory fix, reboot to initialize the fix and then restore the backup. Seems like a lot of work, so I would always try the memory fix first and if it works then no need to do the work around. But if you really need the increased internal memory, then do the work around. The first thing you need to do is read through this thread so you understand what you are doing.


----------



## shakilm

Nevermind! I just tried and it worked perfectly. Thank you for supporting us continuously with these awesome tools.


----------



## nevertells

shakilm said:


> Nevermind! I just tried and it worked perfectly. Thank you for supporting us continuously with these awesome tools.


Glad to hear you got it installed on the first try.


----------



## wintermod

Running CM7.1 Alpha 3.5 on TP 32GB. Previously patched with the fsck_msdos fix (update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed) and all was good.

In preparing to update to CM9 (then CM10) I decided it was good time to reallocate 2GB to internal storage from sdcard, so I attempted to update with the +2GB fix (update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb) mentioned at the top of this thread.

First I made a nandroid backup (via CWM Recovery 5.0.2.6). Then patched via CWM and observed following output:

Reallocating 2048MB from media to cm-data
Preparing tools...
Checking media...
Media : 261366 =>24088
cm-data : 1536 => 3584
Media_fs
tot = 26123
sz=11697
free = 14426
Checking cm-data...
Fsck cm-data failed rc=4
>> FAILED <<

Ouch. Previously someone else posted same issue to this thread with and received a follow-up from James suggesting installing his "aggressive check/fix" update to repair the /data partition. Understaning the warnings I decided to try that update.

Note: before running the update I observed CWM > "Mounts and Storage", did NOT list "unmount /data" (rather "mount /data" was listed). Thus I left it unmounted.

Updated with:
update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_check_yes-signed.zip

CWM displayed following output:

Preparing to auto-yes check/fix cm-data filesystem
Preparing tools...
Checking/fixing cm-data...
fsck cm-data failed rc=1
>> FAILED -- PLEASE REBOOT NOW <<

Ouch again. Thus I booted back into CM7 then...the normal CM7 Android opening animation displayed, then screen went black, and animation appeared again, as this sequence repeated itself, stuck in a loop.

Triple Ouch!
So I guess I will need to download and run ACMEUnistaller. But that download appears relatively large. Not sure of file size as Goo.im does not display file sizes or package modified dates, Unfortunately I'm currently on a very slow pay through the nose by the second wireless cell data connection and thus will need to download at a later time. Darn.

So to reinstall CM7.1, should I use ACMEInstaller2 or ACMEInstaller3.

Or should I install CM7.1 with the original ACMEInstaller 10-19-11 ?


----------



## PlayerXXX

Is there a reason why you wouldn't want all of your memory allocated as system memory vs split between system and SD running CM9 on Touchpad? I look at my Nexus 7 which has all its memory allocated as system memory and everything seems fine there so why not on touch pad then?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@wintermod,
I'm relatively new to the TP (about 2 months now) so I apologize if you are already aware of the following. From my reading I'd recommend the following to start from scratch (most of these files come from JcSullins' Goo.im directory).
Liliputin.com's write-up HERE will help, but I also like RolandDeschain's CM10 (& cm9) thread HERE.

- AcmeUninstaller (to remove your previous setup), reboot to webos and clean out any leftover CM7 SDcard files. Some people run WebOS Doctor to be sure the TP is pure OEM Stock (I haven't had to do either b/c I started with cm9 and Acme3).

- Reinstall using latest CM9 nightly using AcmeInstaller3 (larger 400mb system partition, needed for any future CM10 loads, and just a good idea) using latest files (borrowed a bit from Roland & Lilliputin). Don't forget to add " update- " to the front of the Gapps & CM9/10 & CMW6 filenames to allow Acme3 to load them):

1) Latest cm-9-20XXxxxx-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip (i'm currently on 20121212 nightly. Later versions have cam fix built in)
(Installs your Android Operating System)
2) gapps-ics-20120429-signed
(Installs your Gapps Package, Play Store & Applications)
3) moboot_038-tenderloin.zip (this is technically a "testing" version, but if you start with it, you should be fine)
(Installs your Boot Menu options; this version, 3.8 also, works with themes and gives correct s/n info to android req'd for certain games)
4) update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
(Installs ClockWorkMod 6 recovery, this version doesn't cause file system/inode errors)

Once initially booted, you will have a very clean install without any user data (good time for a backup). This is where you will likely have success running the zip (clean formatted partitions without data) from the OP to expand the data (that's my impression from reading a post or two in this thread somewhere, I can't find it currently).

Future versions of CM9/10 can be loaded via the new CM6 by formating system/data/cache. You should be able to restore /data backup on same base (CM9 vs CM10) afterwards. The last few CM9 nightly's have been very "solid" with few, if any issues. Latest CM10 is nearly as solid, minus some rumors/reports of dead TP's if the battery is allowed to run all the way down. There isn't a good reason to be running any earlier version of CM.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

PlayerXXX said:


> Is there a reason why you wouldn't want all of your memory allocated as system memory vs split between system and SD running CM9 on Touchpad? I look at my Nexus 7 which has all its memory allocated as system memory and everything seems fine there so why not on touch pad then?


Keeping in mind that I'm not an expert/dev, the Android OS has the following basic partitions with specific purposes (there may be others) formatted as Rfs, Ext2, Ext4 depending on the OS version/device model:
/boot ( kernel )
/system (o.s., system apps)
/data (google acct, app & phone settings, downloaded/installed apps)
/cache (Temp storage used by o.s. to access info/apps, includes "/dalvik cache")

So I doubt the N7 has only /system and /sdcard. If you have root access and a file manager/browser like esfile explorer, you should be able to see more than what's reported by the os.


----------



## wintermod

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @wintermod,
> I'm relatively new to the TP (about 2 months now) so I apologize if you are already aware of the following. From my reading I'd recommend the following to start from scratch (most of these files come from JcSullins' Goo.im directory).


Thanks, I've been reading the many threads regards new CM10, new CWM6, new MoBoot, etc.

Not sure what you are specifically recommending. That I wipe my system completely and start new? I know I can do this but hoping to avoid. At at the same time I wish to learn how the upgrade process works. After all will eventually need to update from CM10 to CM11 or whatever comes next. So learning to troubleshoot the process is better for me.

Anyone with tips on how i can track down the possible corruption which may have caused both the reallocate and aggressive fix updates to fail? And any other recommends other than running ACMEuninstaller?

Without ability to download ACMEUninstaller right now I just restore the nandroid backup made in cwm.

At reboot the moboot menu shows a new order:
1. boot cwm
2. boot cm7
3. boot webos
4. bot webos recovery
5. reboot
6. shutdown

Previously boot webos was first. Will this be a problem? At any rate, was able to boot back into CM7 and all appears to run fine.

So gave it another go, and installed the 2Gb reallocate from media to cm-data update again, which of course failed (same error as before).
And installed the agressive check/fix cm-data fs update again, which also failed (same error as before).
And I expected the same.

To get back into CM7 this time, rather than do a complete restore can I just do a partial restore of a specific partion? That is, I see listed in cwm's restore advanced options: boot, system, data, and cache. Assuming this indicates I can restore each partition independently. So which partition would have been damaged by running either one or both of the above updates? Which partion does "cm-data" reside?

Will await to download/run ACMEuninstaller at a later time (when I can get cheap enough bandwidth).


----------



## nevertells

wintermod said:


> To get back into CM7 this time, rather than do a complete restore can I just do a partial restore of a specific partion? That is, I see listed in cwm's restore advanced options: boot, system, data, and cache. Assuming this indicates I can restore each partition independently. So which partition would have been damaged by running either one or both of the above updates? Which partion does "cm-data" reside?


I'm surprised that after reading through this entire thread that you would have picked up the understanding of why your attempt to install the 2048 fix failed and how to work around it. Mpgrimm2 was pretty close in what he suggested on you should do. The reason your fix failed is that you installation of CM7 was too old. In other words, depending on how long it has been since it was originally installed and how much user data you have clogged up the install with, the attempt to install the fix will probably fail. Some folks have run it successfully and I don't have an answer why they succeeded and you did not.

So to get it installed, you are going to have to find the bandwidth and download ACMEUninstaller and ACMEInstaller3. Put those two files in the Palm, Inc folder on your PC where you should already have ACME2. Hopefully you figured out to stop the boot loop and you still can boot to Moboot and boot WebOS. If you cannot, they you are going to have to run WebOS Doctor to fix your WebOS first. DO NOT run WebOS Doctor unless you cannot boot WebOS. BTW, ACMEUninstaller and ACME3 are only around 8.5MB in size each, ie., not very big.

Assuming that you can boot WebOS, run the uninstaller and after it finishes, your TP should boot back to WebOS. Now you have to decide what you want to install.
I would get your CM7 reinstalled first. It is up to you which version of Moboot and CWM you want to install. As far as I am concerned, it is not going to hurt to install the original files for now as long as you remember that you should not use CWM to install a nightly. You can use it for backups, installing gapps and patches, just don't use it to install a nightly. I'm guessing that you used the old CWM to make your nandroid back up, so I would stick with that for now. And old nandroid backups are not compatible with the new versions of CWM.

You need to reinstall the version of CM7, using ACMEInstaller3, that you have been using along with Moboot, and CWM. You won't need to install gapps. Boot to CM7 one time just to see that you install was successful. Once you have that done, now try running the 2048 memory fix. You should see "Success" when it is done. Reboot immediately to initialize the new memory. You can check settings/storage to see that you now have 3.45GB of internal memory. Now restore your nandroid backup and you should be right where you were, settings, data and apps all intact and since you used ACME3 to do it, your /system partition is ready for anything including Jelly Bean. If you run into issues using ACME3 to install CM7, use ACME2 instead.

I would suggest that you start by installing CM9 since CM10 is still highly experimental and I don't know if your technical skills on installing it are up to par. To install CM9, all you need are the latest nightly and the 0429 gapps. Put them in the cminstall folder and add "update" to the beginning of both file names like this:

update-cm-0429gapps-signed.zip

Yes, I know that is not the correct file name, it's just an example on how to add "update" to the file name. Run ACMEInstaller3 to install these two files and then boot to CM9. NOTE: installing CM9 over the top of CM7 will probably mess up your menu screens, but all your apps, data and settings should all still be good. So you will just have to fix them up after the install.

Note: Anytime one runs ACMEUninstaller, the memory fix will have to me reinstalled, but now you know how.

Note: You can use CWM 1.0.1.2(the old version) to do anything it can except install a nightly or format /data or /system partitions. Using it to install a nightly or using the advanced features to format the /data or /system partitions will cause corruption you may have read about. ACME3 can be used to install nightlies. Yes, you have to attach your TP to your PC, but it will safely install a nightly each time. Once you get comfortable with using it, it becomes no big deal.

Note: Until you decide which recovery to use, remember that the newest versions of CWM and TWRP are in testing phase right now and you could incur new problems using them. The same thing goes for Moboot 0.3.8. Use Moboot 0.3.5 for now. Except for the fact that it does not generate the correct serial number that gets passed to Android, it works fine. You may run into certain exotic games that might not run when using Moboot 0.3.5.

And lastly, I'll mention this again. DO NOT use WebOS Doctor to fix Android issues. Only if your TouchPad will not boot WebOS do you need to use it. Running ACMEUninstaller cleans out and resets the Android side. It does not touch anything stored on the SD card as some folks worry about. I have even read that after running WebOS Doctor, that folks reported that most of their Android data, settings and the like was still there and not wiped out as they thought it would be. And if you absolutely feel you must run the Doctor even though WebOS boots fine, be sure to uninstall Android using the uninstaller first. Trust me, this is a must.

Good luck.


----------



## wintermod

I said: So which partition would have been damaged by running either one or both of the above updates?

I worded that wrong. Meant to ask, with the two updates failing, this indicate some "previous" data corruption. To which partition or data structures? Is there a tool/app available to further investigate?

My only issue is not being able to successfully run the update on CM7 to reallocate 2GB storage space as desired.

Anyone know which partition "cm-data" resides? Is there an explorer type app available which I can view the directory contents?

As I stated was able to easily restore CM7 and it runs fine. And never had an issue with WebOS. The order of the moboot menu changed, but that is minor quibble.

Downloading ACMEUninstaller and the other updates from jcsullins goo.im site now.

So if I uninstall CM7 and install CM9, what is the process to migrate all my previous apps and data?

Thanks.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

wintermod said:


> Downloading ACMEUninstaller and the other updates from jcsullins goo.im site now.
> 
> So if I uninstall CM7 and install CM9, what is the process to migrate all my previous apps and data?


Thanks for the extra detail NT.
The general consensus is to forget your cm7 data. Start over with Acme3 & CM9. 
It's not recommended, but if you are hell bent on it and you have a functional cm7 ( and a backup) here's what I'd do ...

- wipe cache & flash latest cwm6 recovery, reboot to recovery. Make a new backup with cwm6.
- (option 1 for expansion) manually format system, data, & cache partitions
NOTE: formatting with previous Cwm versions will corrupt your file system!
- (option 1 for expansion) flash CM9, let it boot. Reboot to recovery, try the 2gb expansion zip from the op again, wipe cache, & reboot if it works.
- manually format system, data, & cache partitions.
(Option 2 data restore) Perform an "advanced restore" of ONLY your previous (cm7) "data" partition (after the format).
- flash CM9 & Gapps package. Wipe cache again & reboot.
- All good? Make a new CM9 backup. 
(Copy backup to your pc. Later you can move it back to do a restore after an AcmeUninstall & clean install w/Acme3.)

If you decide to go this route vs Acme3 or with cwm5 and have issues consider yourself warned, you may get a bit of flaming (not by me though).

Added Note: My understanding/experience is that after you've installed once via Acme3 to resize your partition correctly, the above method to format the 3 partitions and install CM10 via CWM6 (not cwm5) will work, but not the CM9/7 data. The few times I tried out cm10 it worked fine.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## wintermod

Thanks for all the step by steps. It's all experimental to me so if things bomb I'm not going to whine/cry.

Ran ACMEUninstaller, then reinstalled CM7/cwm/moboot with ACME3Installer. Then with cwm, installed the 2GB reallocate update which succeeded. And confirmed the FS size changes. Then did a nandroid restore of my previous cwm backup. And all is good. I learned much going through the process.

Is there a method to document (export or copy to text file) a listing of the apps I have installed in CM7 so I can remember to reinstall in CM9, if needed?

mp2grimm...your step by step shows "- manually format system, data, & cache partitions" twice. is that correct?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

wintermod said:


> Is there a method to document (export or copy to text file) a listing of the apps I have installed in CM7 so I can remember to reinstall in CM9, if needed?
> 
> mpgrimm2...your step by step shows "- manually format system, data, & cache partitions" twice. is that correct?


 The extra format step was an option if you were running the expansion zip. I will edit the post a bit to clarify.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## wintermod

I had already written down by hand all the apps listed in Titanium Backup, before I read your post. ouch. Appears that I have to backup each app one at a time in TI, not in bulk. But good to know I can use the File Explorer app to backup all the apks I want to PC.

Appears I've went way Off Topic from the thread title. Appreciate the helpful assist/tips from everyone.


----------



## nevertells

wintermod said:


> So if I uninstall CM7 and install CM9, what is the process to migrate all my previous apps and data?
> 
> Thanks.


First thing, make a nandroid backup of your current install.

No need to uninstall CM7. Put the latest CM9 nightly and the 20120429 gapps in the cminstall folder and add update to the file names like you did previously. Run ACME3 and that will install CM9 over the top of CM7. It will probably mess up your menu screens, but all your apps, settings and data will be intact. Now all you have to do is rebuilt your menu screens. After getting all this done, make another backup of your new CM9 installation. Remember, every time you run the uninstaller, you have to reinstall the memory fix. Otherwise, you can install updates, patches, gapps, new versions of cwm & twrp and the memory fix remains intact.

Other ways one is supposed to be able to recover their apps and data is using a program called Titanium Backup. Catch with it is, you have to purchase the Pro version to be able to reinstall all your apps and data at once. The free version only lets you restore one app at a time. Another was is using a function of CWM or TWRP to restore user apps and data. I have never tried or used this, but I have read of others posting that it works fine. So the drill would be uninstall CM7, clean install CM9 using ACME3, install the memory fix, and then use Titanium Backup or a recovery program to put your apps and data into the clean install.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the extra detail NT.
> The general consensus is to forget your cm7 data. Start over with Acme3 & CM9.


Grimm, don't know how long you have been around this, but back when CM9 first came out, Dalingrin(if you know who he is), specifically stated that one could install CM9 over the top of CM7 as long as ACMEInstaller was used. I've done it several times on my own TouchPads as well as helping others upgrade.

I'm not knocking your suggestions to wintermod, everyone has their own way of skinning a cat. I just think you are creating a lot more work for yourself than you need to. Look at my post to wintermod and see what you think.

All that formatting with CWM6 isn't really necessary when one needs to run ACME3 anyway to resize the partition. Running the uninstaller deletes the partitions and ACME3 installs everything correctly. He needs to uninstall anyway to be able to run the memory fix.

I will probably get taken to task for this next comment, but I don't particularly like CWM6. It does not use the traditional method of backing up and best I can tell makes it virtually impossible to move a copy of one's backup over to their PC or delete a backup one does not want. Also, it and the latest TWRP are technically still in testing stages and the fact that the original CWM can safely still do everything except install a nightly or format partitions, I am still using the old cwm and twrp for now. If I need to install a nightly, I just use ACME3. It's not that big of a deal and has never given me a problem yet.

Appreciate your help in the forums. Later, NT


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> Grimm, don't know how long you have been around this, but back when CM9 first came out, Dalingrin(if you know who he is), specifically stated that one could install CM9 over the top of CM7 as long as ACMEInstaller was used. I've done it several times on my own TouchPads as well as helping others upgrade.
> 
> I'm not knocking your suggestions to wintermod, everyone has their own way of skinning a cat. I just think you are creating a lot more work for yourself than you need to. Look at my post to wintermod and see what you think.
> 
> All that formatting with CWM6 isn't really necessary when one needs to run ACME3 anyway to resize the partition. Running the uninstaller deletes the partitions and ACME3 installs everything correctly. He needs to uninstall anyway to be able to run the memory fix.
> 
> I will probably get taken to task for this next comment, but I don't particularly like CWM6. It does not use the traditional method of backing up and best I can tell makes it virtually impossible to move a copy of one's backup over to their PC or delete a backup one does not want. Also, it and the latest TWRP are technically still in testing stages and the fact that the original CWM can safely still do everything except install a nightly or format partitions, I am still using the old cwm and twrp for now. If I need to install a nightly, I just use ACME3. It's not that big of a deal and has never given me a problem yet.
> 
> Appreciate your help in the forums. Later, NT


I "officially released" (i.e. no longer in testing phase) CWM6 on December 12. It was re-released on December 15 (because the way I had packaged it
on Dec 12 wasn't compatible w/ ACMEInstaller). You can use either the traditional tar format or the new dedupe format with CWM6.
You can select which to use (tar is default) with "choose default backup format" from the Backup and Restore menu.

Also, the previous memory fix failures were caused by the same filesystem corruption that caused problems with ACMEInstaller3. If the filesystems
are formatted with the new CWM6 (or latest TWRP), then an uninstall should not be needed.

edit: Oh, forgot to mention, you can delete backups in CWM6 with "delete" from the Backup and Restore menu.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Grimm, don't know how long you have been around this, but back when CM9 first came out, Dalingrin(if you know who he is), specifically stated that one could install CM9 over the top of CM7 as long as ACMEInstaller was used. I've done it several times on my own TouchPads as well as helping others upgrade.
> 
> All that formatting with CWM6 isn't really necessary when one needs to run ACME3 anyway to resize the partition. Running the uninstaller deletes the partitions and ACME3 installs everything correctly. He needs to uninstall anyway to be able to run the memory fix.


Understand your valid points there NT.
Acme appears to have been the stable starting point for all TP rom installs until recently due to Cwm6 (& still applies for initial installs). Wintermod just seemed to not want to deal with a PC for the initial rerun of acmeuninstaller & acme. Acme and moboot seem to be unique to to the TP, whereas on my other devices (HTC evo3d's, moto xyboard's, lg optimus G, Sammy Transform's), once rooted with Su & Recovery, everything gets done from there whether its Cwm, TWRP, or 4ext Recovery. 
Generally, if the recovery is working right (each one besides 4ext has had issues at some point on every device I've had), the typical steps I've seen for "clean installing" any rom are to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated). 
A "Dirty Install" typically involves formatting the system & cache and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings. A slightly cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup. I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help.

Overall, i'm pleased to know that after installing once via Acme3, I can have a "normal" android experience using Cwm6 and hopefully moboot 0.3.8 on my Touchpad; thanks JcSullins (still hoping to see dedicated threads for Cwm & Moboot vs in Acme thread). 
Either way, thanks for your input and helping out around the site.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## wintermod

nevertells said:


> No need to uninstall CM7. Put the latest CM9 nightly and the 20120429 gapps in the cminstall folder and add update to the file names like you did previously. Run ACME3 and that will install CM9 over the top of CM7. It will probably mess up your menu screens, but all your apps, settings and data will be intact.


Thanks. That worked. Impressed by the improvements in the defualt CM7 (ICS) UI. Tonight I don't have wifi access but the most of the apps I've tested, which don't require internet, seem fine.

However...

Two apps, ROC and Lane Splitter, which worked fine in CM7 are not showing up in the CM9 launcher. I was not able to individually back up the apps in CM7 with Titanium Backup. But I think I can find those two apps on my PC. Where would I copy them over to the TouchPad, and what should I try to do, to see if I can make them work/install on CM9.

The Docs app launches and displays a list of text (.txt) files I previously created on TouchPad. However Docs is unable to open any of them. And when creating a new doc, after naming the doc, the Docs app appears to stall at "creating document...".

Is there a text file viewer app built into CM9?

I suspect I should be posting these questions to the CM9 thread.


----------



## wintermod

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Overall, i'm pleased to know that after installing once via Acme3, I can have a "normal" android experience using Cwm6 and hopefully moboot 0.3.8 on my Touchpad; thanks JcSullins (still hoping to see dedicated threads for Cwm & Moboot vs in Acme thread).


Yes, dedicated threads for the new cwm and the new moboot would be good to see. Maybe NT can setup those threads?

I just installed CWM 6.0.1.9 and did a nandroid backup. All went well (of course the proof comes when I do an uninstall and a restore). Default backup format was set for tar. If I understand things when I upgrade to CM10 I will need to switch to "dup" backup format?

NT, could you delimit the specific functions/features which are in cwm but you find missing from cwm6?

On jcsullins goo.im repository ( http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/ ) I see an ACMEInstaller3 in the "testing" directory and a version in the "tools" direcotry. Are these versions the same, or is one an offical release and the other a newer test version?

I'm tempted to test the new moboot 0.3.8, Any issues I should be aware of?

After playing with Cm9 for awhile will do a test CM10 upgrade.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Any recovery (cwm or TWRP) shouldn't care what rom (cm10) is installed when it comes to formatting & backups. Tar and dedup should both function without issue.
Both downloads for Acme3 should be the same; you can check yourself via the md5 hash.
Moboot: some have reported that their previous backups (twrp) when using moboot 0.3.5 don't work after v0.3.7 and up because the backup directory location gets changed (twrp using blank device s/n for the folder & New Moboot gives a corrected one needed by android for certain games etc.) . Shouldn't be an issue with Cwm6 (always been /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/ ) , but either way the solution is to move the backup files manually to the new directory with a file browser like Es or Root explorer.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## wintermod

wintermod said:


> Two apps, ROC and Lane Splitter, which worked fine in CM7 are not showing up in the CM9 launcher. I was not able to individually back up the apps in CM7 with Titanium Backup. But I think I can find those two apps on my PC. Where would I copy them over to the TouchPad, and what should I try to do, to see if I can make them work/install on CM9.


I'm aware that I digress from thread topic but wanted to followup...the two apps which were not showing up in launcher after initial reboot following upgrade from Cm7 to CM9 (Lane Splitter and ROC) are now showing up in the launcher. Lane Splitter runs fine but ROC stalls when loading. When launching ROC immediately goes to a dark screen or shows 'please wait...loading' then stalls. One time after ROC made it to the animated introductory screen for ROC (with soundtrack) but then the "please wait loading..." message displayed again. Any recommends on how to troubleshoot such app issues? Maybe I need to update this app for Cm9 ??? Just a game so a minor issue for me. Just want to learn how to troubleshoot such app compatibility issues. Best i visit the game developer website for more insight.

Installed moboot 0.3.8 without issue.

Since i'm on a roll now I'm going to upgrade to CM10. Wanting some Gingerbread for the New Year.


----------



## nevertells

wintermod said:


> I'm aware that I digress from thread topic but wanted to followup...the two apps which were not showing up in launcher after initial reboot following upgrade from Cm7 to CM9 (Lane Splitter and ROC) are now showing up in the launcher. Lane Splitter runs fine but ROC stalls when loading. When launching ROC immediately goes to a dark screen or shows 'please wait...loading' then stalls. One time after ROC made it to the animated introductory screen for ROC (with soundtrack) but then the "please wait loading..." message displayed again. Any recommends on how to troubleshoot such app issues? Maybe I need to update this app for Cm9 ??? Just a game so a minor issue for me. Just want to learn how to troubleshoot such app compatibility issues. Best i visit the game developer website for more insight.
> 
> Installed moboot 0.3.8 without issue.
> 
> Since i'm on a roll now I'm going to upgrade to CM10. Wanting some Gingerbread for the New Year.


It's really time to take this discussion to another thread wintermod. Just go back to the HP TouchPad forum and create a new thread and ask this question. I honestly don't have an answer for you and if you have any hope of getting one, you need to post this in a place that gets more traffic.


----------



## hahyun92

Are there ways to reverse allocation of space into the internal partition? Just wondering, though I am happy with what I have right now.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

hahyun92 said:


> Are there ways to reverse allocation of space into the internal partition? Just wondering, though I am happy with what I have right now.


I haven't done it myself, but AcmeUninstaller should revert\remove all traces of Android. Then an Acme3 install should reformat and resize it to the standard size.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I haven't done it myself, but AcmeUninstaller should revert\remove all traces of Android. Then an Acme3 install should reformat and resize it to the standard size.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


 Thats correct. ACMEuninstaller totally erases the partitions and when you use Acmneinstaller3 it goes back to the default 1536 megs. So make sure if you do this and Uninstall to fix, you increase ur data before restoring!!!


----------



## aerospacecase

I applied the 2048 patch which worked fine. After working with it for awhile, it became clear that I fid not need that much internal memory. I applied the 256 and rebooted only to find out that the 2048 increase was still in effect. How does one reduce the partition size without a complete wipe and restore?


----------



## Gradular

aerospacecase said:


> I applied the 2048 patch which worked fine. After working with it for awhile, it became clear that I fid not need that much internal memory. I applied the 256 and rebooted only to find out that the 2048 increase was still in effect. How does one reduce the partition size without a complete wipe and restore?


In webos, if you have preware installed, you can follow my guide but reverse what is done. Modify the data partition first, then you can modify the media with the free space you took from the data partition. Other then that a wipe and restore is the only way to go.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## cardula

I just applied the 2048 patch successfully twice. However, I kind of jumped the gun as I just did a fresh install of cm9 a couple days ago and rushed into the Play Store and downloaded a few apps before realizing that I only had just over 1GB of internal storage and that in time I will need more. So instead of doing another "clean" install, I restored from the nandroid backup I made right after I first installed cm9, which set me back to a total clean slate. No Gapps, no apps except for the ones which come stock with cm9. Booted back into recovery, applied the 2048 zip, rebooted, applied the 2048 zip once more, then bam I now have just over 5GB of internal storage. I flashed gapps and am now back on my way. Sure beats uninstalling and re-installing CM9 that's for sure. Hopefully this will help save someone a chunk of time who's been using cm9 for a while and was wise enough to make a nandroid backup right after installing.

I'm still pretty new to this so I initially ignored this thread hence the "cm7" in the title. Thanks so much for the fixes JCSullins you rock.


----------



## nevertells

cardula said:


> I just applied the 2048 patch successfully twice. However, I kind of jumped the gun as I just did a fresh install of cm9 a couple days ago and rushed into the Play Store and downloaded a few apps before realizing that I only had just over 1GB of internal storage and that in time I will need more. So instead of doing another "clean" install, I restored from the nandroid backup I made right after I first installed cm9, which set me back to a total clean slate. No Gapps, no apps except for the ones which come stock with cm9. Booted back into recovery, applied the 2048 zip, rebooted, applied the 2048 zip once more, then bam I now have just over 5GB of internal storage. I flashed gapps and am now back on my way. Sure beats uninstalling and re-installing CM9 that's for sure. Hopefully this will help save someone a chunk of time who's been using cm9 for a while and was wise enough to make a nandroid backup right after installing.
> 
> I'm still pretty new to this so I initially ignored this thread hence the "cm7" in the title. Thanks so much for the fixes JCSullins you rock.


Restoring a nandroid backup does not restore a TouchPad back to a clean state. ACMEUninstaller is the only way to do that. If you had tried the 2048 patch without restoring the backup, it probably would have worked. Since you had recently done a fresh install, not enough changes had occurred to cause the patch install to fail. Nice thing about applying the patch, it does not hurt to try installing it. Worst that will happen is it will fail. Only if it fails does one need to uninstall to clean up the memory on the TouchPad.


----------



## cardula

nevertells said:


> Restoring a nandroid backup does not restore a TouchPad back to a clean state.


Is that because a nandroid backup only backs up the data in each partition and not the size of each partition? Correct me if I'm going a bit OT here I was under the impression that a nandroid backup is the Android equivalent of Ghosting a HDD on a PC?


----------



## Gradular

cardula said:


> Is that because a nandroid backup only backs up the data in each partition and not the size of each partition? Correct me if I'm going a bit OT here I was under the impression that a nandroid backup is the Android equivalent of Ghosting a HDD on a PC?


 Ghosting is bit for bit. Nandriod just takes all the data in each partition and stores it. Its more like system restore in newer Windows OSes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

cardula said:


> Is that because a nandroid backup only backs up the data in each partition and not the size of each partition?


Exactly!


----------



## 412STEVES

Hi I'm new to this. So please excuse any improper etiquette. I have an HP touchpad 16 GB I installed CM nine, and it worked fine for a long time. However, now I have seem two have lost the ability to delete any files on Web OS or access anything such as pictures, music things like that on CM nine. Is there anyone out there that I can send my touchpad to who could repair it for me. I think this is something that is over my head.

Any help will be appreciated so much


----------



## nevertells

412STEVES said:


> Hi I'm new to this. So please excuse any improper etiquette. I have an HP touchpad 16 GB I installed CM nine, and it worked fine for a long time. However, now I have seem two have lost the ability to delete any files on Web OS or access anything such as pictures, music things like that on CM nine. Is there anyone out there that I can send my touchpad to who could repair it for me. I think this is something that is over my head.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated so much


This is the wrong thread for this post. Try creating a new post here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/


----------



## SylvianDark

I spent a great deal of time finding and installing apps today when I reached the internal storage limit and decided to install apps2sd and send many apps to sd. After running the process, most of my apps no longer work and i cant even move them back to the tablet as it says they do not exist. Next I find this thread and try to download some fixes only to learn I cannot do thast since my tablet does not have an sd card.

Incredibly frustrating experience.


----------



## Gradular

SylvianDark said:


> I spent a great deal of time finding and installing apps today when I reached the internal storage limit and decided to install apps2sd and send many apps to sd. After running the process, most of my apps no longer work and i cant even move them back to the tablet as it says they do not exist. Next I find this thread and try to download some fixes only to learn I cannot do thast since my tablet does not have an sd card.
> 
> Incredibly frustrating experience.


Because apps2sd was made for a real sd card. Not a virtual one like we use. And its doing things Android was not made to do. Try to restore a backup in recovery, then uninstall apps2sd. If you don't have a backup that works, you'll have to run acmeuninstaller and do a clean install.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

SylvianDark said:


> I spent a great deal of time finding and installing apps today when I reached the internal storage limit and decided to install apps2sd and send many apps to sd. After running the process, most of my apps no longer work and i cant even move them back to the tablet as it says they do not exist. Next I find this thread and try to download some fixes only to learn I cannot do thast since my tablet does not have an sd card.
> 
> Incredibly frustrating experience.


Download them to PC and transfer while booted into webOS or recovery.


----------



## nevertells

SylvianDark said:


> I spent a great deal of time finding and installing apps today when I reached the internal storage limit and decided to install apps2sd and send many apps to sd. After running the process, most of my apps no longer work and i cant even move them back to the tablet as it says they do not exist. Next I find this thread and try to download some fixes only to learn I cannot do thast since my tablet does not have an sd card.
> 
> Incredibly frustrating experience.


You can try what Gradular and J.C. Sullins suggested. I'm betting that you are going to have to uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller and start fresh. Once you get a fresh and clean install of your favorite rom, before trying anything else, install the 2048 patch and you will have 3.5GB of internal memory available. Then you can install all your favorite apps and not have to move them off to the SD card. Just don't try to download the whole Play Store this time.


----------



## jtruty

jcsullins,

When you say "apply" this fix, do you simply mean flashing the update using recovery software or is there some additional step beyong just flashing/installing? Thanks in advance (and for your work in general).


----------



## Gradular

You apply any of them in recovery. What are u trying to fix though?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Hopefully there is a simple answer for this, but I can't find it with Google Search or on the site and this seems like a fairly appropriate thread...

How do you Unmount, erase/format & remount the "SDcard" on a CM9 (& CM10) touchpad?
(I'm used to doing this on an android device with an actual sdcard. Don't want to Acmeuninstall if I can avoid it).

Note: I have backed up the "needed" files to my pc and tried going to "settings", "Storage" and erasing the Sdcard, but it doesn't appear to do anything (files still there).
There is nothing really wrong, other than I occasionally backup the sdcard on my devices and erase/format it to clear out any left over junk (vs just deleting files).

Thanks.

Closest I've found: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/page__st__70#entry546336


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Hopefully there is a simple answer for this, but I can't find it with Google Search or on the site and this seems like a fairly appropriate thread...
> 
> How do you Unmount, erase/format & remount the "SDcard" on a CM9 (& CM10) touchpad?
> (I'm used to doing this on an android device with an actual sdcard. Don't want to Acmeuninstall if I can avoid it).
> 
> Note: I have backed up the "needed" files to my pc and tried going to "settings", "Storage" and erasing the Sdcard, but it doesn't appear to do anything (files still there).
> There is nothing really wrong, other than I occasionally backup the sdcard on my devices and erase/format it to clear out any left over junk (vs just deleting files).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Closest I've found: http://rootzwiki.com..._70#entry546336


I've never found it necessary to format or erase my SD card/usb drive, as in the post you linked, I can only recommend how to accomplish that. I suppose that the option in Android only works on real SD cards and not the (fake) internal one on the TouchPad. Did you try the reformat of the SD card from within cwm or twrp? Since that partition is shared by WebOS and Android, your other option would be to try using the erase option in WebOS settings/device info/reset options. Honestly, since you say that you don't have any issues with the SD card/usb drive, I would just erase everything and not try the reformat thingy. Be sure to report back how well the WebOS erase option works. You might want to take a screen shot before and after doing so, so we all can see how well it works and what if anything it leaves behind.


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Hopefully there is a simple answer for this, but I can't find it with Google Search or on the site and this seems like a fairly appropriate thread...
> 
> How do you Unmount, erase/format & remount the "SDcard" on a CM9 (& CM10) touchpad?
> (I'm used to doing this on an android device with an actual sdcard. Don't want to Acmeuninstall if I can avoid it).
> 
> Note: I have backed up the "needed" files to my pc and tried going to "settings", "Storage" and erasing the Sdcard, but it doesn't appear to do anything (files still there).
> There is nothing really wrong, other than I occasionally backup the sdcard on my devices and erase/format it to clear out any left over junk (vs just deleting files).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Closest I've found: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/page__st__70#entry546336


Easiest way is to use Tailor in Webos. You can unmount, wipe, and remount without mistyping commands.

Edit: Nevermind, Tailor can't format, just delete partitions. I don't know if it can create a fat partition or not. You can format it using webos settings. It leaves a few files though.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

The patch for increase internal space is compatible with CM10? Thanks


----------



## nevertells

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> The patch for increase internal space is compatible with CM10? Thanks


Yes it is. Just read the thread and you will see how to best use it.


----------



## jimspoon

Been reading through this thread but have to get some sleep now ... anyway after installing some app updates my "sdcard" has disappeared. I discovered this by running ES File Explorer and got a message that the sdcard was empty, unmounted, or not present. If I go to Settings/Storage, nothing appears under "SD Card".

However, I can still see the sdcard folders and files in WebOS and TWRP ... but not in CM9.

Installed the "fsck" fix from TWRP but did not see any "preparing SD card" message when booting CM9. Also installed the "stashing" fix, didn't help either.

Just to try a few things, I tried wiping cache / dalvik cache / factory reset - still no sdcard visible from CM9. Restored a Nandroid backup ... made after the problem first appeared earlier this evening ... sd card still not visible from CM9.

Not sure if this is the "50 app" problem or not but I counted apps in Settings/Apps and I had 76; but no problems seeing the SD until earlier this evening. Settings/Storage shows 293MB available out of 1.48GB internal storage.

will continue reading the thread tomorrow but would appreciate any pointers.


----------



## nevertells

Well jimspoon,

You don't say if you have been moving apps to your SD card, but it sure sounds like you have run up against the 50 app limit. Installing the "fsck" fix does nothing as that has been included in CM9 from the beginning. Let's keep in mind that we are running Android on a device that was never designed to run it and what is on here was shoehorned on by a bunch of amazing guys. Exactly how Android uses memory on the TouchPad is probably different than how it does on a device that was specifically designed for Android. So I would not pay to much attention on what settings reports on memory usage. What you need to do is get your internal memory expanded and what you need to do is all there in this thread. You just need to finish reading it. If after reading all the way through you still don't get it, come back here and explain what you don't understand.

One pointer I will give you is don't waste your time running the advanced fixes to fix the regular memory fixes. When you finish reading, you will see why.


----------



## jimspoon

Thanks Nevertells. Embarrassed to say that I don't know if my apps were being installed to internal storage or to "sdcard". Was just going with the default behaviors. There might have been a less radical fix for my problem, but I just ran acmeuninstaller and reinstalled cm9 with acmeinstaller3. CM9 can now see the "sdcard" again, and happy to see that everything on my "sdcard" is still there. Glad that acmeuninstaller leaves the "sdcard" alone. Am tempted to restore from nandroid to get my apps & data back, but don't want to restore the sdcard problem as well. I will continue reading the thread for sure.


----------



## nevertells

jimspoon said:


> Thanks Nevertells. Embarrassed to say that I don't know if my apps were being installed to internal storage or to "sdcard". Was just going with the default behaviors. There might have been a less radical fix for my problem, but I just ran acmeuninstaller and reinstalled cm9 with acmeinstaller3. CM9 can now see the "sdcard" again, and happy to see that everything on my "sdcard" is still there. Glad that acmeuninstaller leaves the "sdcard" alone. Am tempted to restore from nandroid to get my apps & data back, but don't want to restore the sdcard problem as well. I will continue reading the thread for sure.


Since you just ran ACMEUninstaller and reinstalled, now would be the time to try the memory fix to increase your internal memory. Just be sure to reboot immediately after a successful run of the fix to initialize the new memory. You will also see it show up in settings/storage.

Moving apps to the SD card is a deliberate act, so if you weren't doing that, then it might be the fact that certain apps will install their .apk on the SD card without asking.


----------



## waylo

General question to those on CM9 who have run the memory expander. How long does the flash take?

It's been about 1.5 hours, and it's stuck on "checking media"!

EDIT: Took the plunge, stopped the flash process and rebooted. Looks like everything's still as before. But obviously no additional internal space. Next step? ACMEuninstaller?

EDIT2: Okay, not everything's like before. See message below.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Yes. 
I haven't done this yet myself but have been following the thread for a while.
Make a backup, copy it to ur pc. 
AcmeUninstaller, then clean install with AcmeInstaller3. Then immediately run the data expansion zip and reboot and check the size. It has to borrow from the sdcard (media) partition, so if u have a bunch of stuff on there it won't be able to shift things around. You can copy ur backup back to the tp afterwards, format and restore it, keeping the extra space.



nevertells said:


> You can try what Gradular and J.C. Sullins suggested. I'm betting that you are going to have to uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller and start fresh. Once you get a fresh and clean install of your favorite rom, before trying anything else, install the 2048 patch and you will have 3.5GB of internal memory available. Then you can install all your favorite apps and not have to move them off to the SD card. Just don't try to download the whole Play Store this time.


----------



## waylo

Looks like I probably mucked up the sdcard partition because in Android, the "checking SD card" alert is now constantly on. So, the system/data partitions are readable and working, but the rest of the storage is not! (at least not yet)

Will acmeuninstaller fix this?

Also, will acmeuninstaller leave the media contents intact?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

waylo said:


> Will acmeuninstaller fix this?
> 
> Also, will acmeuninstaller leave the media contents intact?


I have been lucky and haven't had to run AcmeUninstaller yet so I can't confirm what will be left behind. You can boot to webos and check it afterwards, possibly format the sdcard from within webos or after the AcmeUninstaller, go ahead and run webos Dr to completely clean out everything and reboot before reinstalling with AcmeInstaller3.

Important note: never run WebOS DR with android still installed. Must run AcmeUninstaller first to avoid snafus ( so I've read).

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## waylo

So to recap, after thinking the memory expander flash had frozen my Tpad, I was forced to reboot it. It sat there for literally 1.5 hours, so I don't think I was mistaken for thinking otherwise. No error message was given.

1. It reboots into CM9 okay, except the "checking SDcard" sign is on forever. Thus no access to the SDCard.
2. It won't reboot into WebOS anymore. It stays at the hp icon. This is most concerning to me, because to me it implies that something more than then Android install is broken now.
3. In Clockwork Recovery, it won't allow me to restore! Selecting that option just freezes CWM. However, it will allow me to browse the sdcard contents when selecting "install from zip"

4. I did some searching, and one post suggested removing fsck_msdos from system/bin. I did this, which allowed me to access the SDCard in CM9 as this circumvented the SDcard checking. This obviously is not the right solution, so I restored it.

Next steps please?
I've got backups so the data isn't so important.

I think the sdcard partitioning is wonky due to the aborted memory expansion attempt, so I'm not sure running ACMEuninstaller will fix that.

I'm thinking I attempt to run ACMEUninstaller first, followed by WebOSdoctor?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Yes u r correct.
I would run AcmeUninstaller first and reboot to see what u have leftover before continuing. 
If u still have leftover sdcard contents from CM9 then I'd go ahead with Webos DR.

From the following post by Nevertells, it sounds like AcmeUninstaller won't touch the sdcard, but you may be able to format it in WebOS and skip the WebOS Dr.


nevertells said:


> ... Since that partition is shared by WebOS and Android, your other option would be to try using the erase option in WebOS settings/device info/reset options. ... Be sure to report back how well the WebOS erase option works. You might want to take a screen shot before and after doing so, so we all can see how well it works and what if anything it leaves behind.


Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## che73

Can I apply the patch to increase the system partition if I'm running CM10?

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

che73 said:


> Can I apply the patch to increase the system partition if I'm running CM10?
> 
> Thanks


yes

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

che73 said:


> Can I apply the patch to increase the system partition if I'm running CM10?
> 
> Thanks


And did you read the entire thread so you understand what you are doing and how to do it?


----------



## waylo

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yes u r correct.
> I would run AcmeUninstaller first and reboot to see what u have leftover before continuing.
> If u still have leftover sdcard contents from CM9 then I'd go ahead with Webos DR.
> 
> From the following post by Nevertells, it sounds like AcmeUninstaller won't touch the sdcard, but you may be able to format it in WebOS and skip the WebOS Dr.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


I ran ACMEInstaller and it is seriously going to take a long time to finish, if it ever does.

It's checking and attempting to correct tons of errors on the storage:

Suggestions?

Let it run, which will likely take forever, until the battery dies (which would then be another problem compounded on top of this), or, try this route?

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244

EDIT:
Followed through with the link above, restored WebOS and the partitioning. Now to install CM9 again.

Ahhh, tinkering is such painful fun sometimes!


----------



## nevertells

waylo said:


> Yes u r correct.
> I would run AcmeUninstaller first and reboot to see what u have leftover before continuing.
> If u still have leftover sdcard contents from CM9 then I'd go ahead with Webos DR.
> 
> From the following post by Nevertells, it sounds like AcmeUninstaller won't touch the sdcard, but you may be able to format it in WebOS and skip the WebOS Dr.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Grimm is correct, you need to uninstall Android if you can. But you are definitely at WebOS Doctor time. I can tell you that ACMEUninstaller does not touch the SD card. And I have not seen WebOS Doctor wipe the SD when I have run it. But because of the situation you are in now, be sure you have a copy of your backups save on your PC, or you probably will loose them. Don't know why you had this happen just trying to flash the memory fix to expand internal memory. If it works, it does not take long and finishes with "Success" and if it doesn't, it reports "Failed" and does not touch anything. I've applied this patch a dozen times and never had a problem. If you read all the way through this thread, you should have understood what you needed to do, it's been discussed many times. It can be applied to any version of CM. A lot of the stuff in the first part of the thread can be ignored. One would understand that if they read all the thread.


----------



## BitBasher

I noticed in update_script.sh within update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip, lines 275 and 276:
*moount -o ro /dev/store/media /sdcard*
*mount -o remount /sdcard*

I think "moount" is a typo and I don't think the following mount command will work since there's no /proc/fstab to associate /sdcard.
I'm not 100% sure by looking at the script, but if this is a typo, it appears "mostly harmless". If /sdcard isn't mounted then three script variables will be set to this:
MEDIA_FS_FREE_SIZE='Available'
MEDIA_FS_SIZE='Used'
MEDIA_FS_TOT_SIZE='1M-blocks'
instead of something more like this:
MEDIA_FS_FREE_SIZE='21227'
MEDIA_FS_SIZE='4914'
MEDIA_FS_TOT_SIZE='26142'

Only one sanity test is made against MEDIA_FS_SIZE:
*if [ -z $MEDIA_FS_SIZE -o $MEDIA_FS_SIZE -eq 0 ];*
*then*
* do_fail "failed to determine media filesystem size"*
*fi*

Which will probably NOT call do_fail since MEDIA_FS_SIZE is not 0 (it is set to "Used"). Other than that, the only other references to these variables are to "printf" messages to be displayed.

I hope someone smarter than me can review this too!


----------



## nevertells

BitBasher said:


> I noticed in update_script.sh within update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip, lines 275 and 276:
> *moount -o ro /dev/store/media /sdcard*
> *mount -o remount /sdcard*
> 
> I think "moount" is a typo and I don't think the following mount command will work since there's no /proc/fstab to associate /sdcard.
> I'm not 100% sure by looking at the script, but if this is a typo, it appears "mostly harmless". If /sdcard isn't mounted then three script variables will be set to this:
> MEDIA_FS_FREE_SIZE='Available'
> MEDIA_FS_SIZE='Used'
> MEDIA_FS_TOT_SIZE='1M-blocks'
> instead of something more like this:
> MEDIA_FS_FREE_SIZE='21227'
> MEDIA_FS_SIZE='4914'
> MEDIA_FS_TOT_SIZE='26142'
> 
> Only one sanity test is made against MEDIA_FS_SIZE:
> *if [ -z $MEDIA_FS_SIZE -o $MEDIA_FS_SIZE -eq 0 ];*
> *then*
> * do_fail "failed to determine media filesystem size"*
> *fi*
> 
> Which will probably NOT call do_fail since MEDIA_FS_SIZE is not 0 (it is set to "Used"). Other than that, the only other references to these variables are to "printf" messages to be displayed.
> 
> I hope someone smarter than me can review this too!


First of all, you are questioning a file that has been around and used since December, 2011 and helped thousands of TouchPad owners increase their internal memory successfully. I suppose you are trying to be helpful, but you create an account on Rootzwiki with two posts to your credit and the first thing you do is start out by basically criticizing a script created by J.C. Sullins? I'm not a developer, but I think you can find better things to do with your time like helping out with getting CM10.1 working on the TouchPad if you are any good at coding. Here are a couple of links to get you started:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40001-101-device-tree-on-github-not-a-downloadable-rom/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-cm101-test-builds-with-sound-on-the-hp-touchpad-android-422-edited-51613/

Have a nice day.


----------



## BitBasher

I am sorry if you took my post the wrong way, but I am NOT criticizing the awesome work of J.C. Sullins! I noticed something in the script and I simply posted the findings for review by others. I know the script has been working and I mentioned that if there really is a typo, it is probably not critical and only a small sanity test may be missed.

If I posted a script for others to use, and someone found an error or typo (even it if was insignificant), as a developer I want to know. Most developers under stand this as code review and it is not an attack or criticism. We all try to help out each other to make all our code as best as it can be.

I am new to the HP Touchpad and CM10, so of course I only have a few posts so far. I saw the data partition size updater script, so (as a developer) I was curious about how it worked. When I noticed "moount" I thought, "gee I wonder what will happen". That's gist of my post.

Again, I apologize deeply if my post was viewed as criticism for one of the best devs in this community. It was solely meant to be potentially helpful and informative.


----------



## Gradular

BitBasher said:


> First of all, you are questioning a file that has been around and used since December, 2011 and helped thousands of TouchPad owners increase their internal memory successfully. I suppose you are trying to be helpful, but you create an account on Rootzwiki with two posts to your credit and the first thing you do is start out by basically criticizing a script created by J.C. Sullins? I'm not a developer, but I think you can find better things to do with your time like helping out with getting CM10.1 working on the TouchPad if you are any good at coding. Here are a couple of links to get you started:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40001-101-device-tree-on-github-not-a-downloadable-rom/
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-cm101-test-builds-with-sound-on-the-hp-touchpad-android-422-edited-51613/
> 
> Have a nice day.


Hey I missed that too, but I used the 256 as a base.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

BitBasher said:


> I noticed in update_script.sh within update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip, lines 275 and 276:
> *moount -o ro /dev/store/media /sdcard*
> *mount -o remount /sdcard*
> 
> I think "moount" is a typo and I don't think the following mount command will work since there's no /proc/fstab to associate /sdcard.
> I'm not 100% sure by looking at the script, but if this is a typo, it appears "mostly harmless". If /sdcard isn't mounted then three script variables will be set to this:
> MEDIA_FS_FREE_SIZE='Available'
> MEDIA_FS_SIZE='Used'
> MEDIA_FS_TOT_SIZE='1M-blocks'
> instead of something more like this:
> MEDIA_FS_FREE_SIZE='21227'
> MEDIA_FS_SIZE='4914'
> MEDIA_FS_TOT_SIZE='26142'
> 
> Only one sanity test is made against MEDIA_FS_SIZE:
> *if [ -z $MEDIA_FS_SIZE -o $MEDIA_FS_SIZE -eq 0 ];*
> *then*
> * do_fail "failed to determine media filesystem size"*
> *fi*
> 
> Which will probably NOT call do_fail since MEDIA_FS_SIZE is not 0 (it is set to "Used"). Other than that, the only other references to these variables are to "printf" messages to be displayed.
> 
> I hope someone smarter than me can review this too!


Nice catch. That section of code (lines 275-290) shouldn't be there at all -- some sort of copy/paste fail I guess.
However, it shouldn't cause any problems since nothing references those MEDIA_FS_ variables later. Notice that lines 213-240
has a little better implementation of that check.


----------



## BitBasher

jcsullins said:


> Nice catch. That section of code (lines 275-290) shouldn't be there at all -- some sort of copy/paste fail I guess.
> However, it shouldn't cause any problems since nothing references those MEDIA_FS_ variables later. Notice that lines 213-240
> has a little better implementation of that check.


I didn't think the typo was critical (since the script had been working for others), but it never hurts to have a 2nd pair of eyes on it. I even ran it today without backing up or anything (living on the edge). It worked just fine with my installed CM10 4/18 and now I have a nice big /data partition all ready to party on!









That script rocks for the HP Touchpad - TYVM for making it.


----------



## nevertells

BitBasher said:


> I am sorry if you took my post the wrong way, but I am NOT criticizing the awesome work of J.C. Sullins! I noticed something in the script and I simply posted the findings for review by others. I know the script has been working and I mentioned that if there really is a typo, it is probably not critical and only a small sanity test may be missed.
> 
> If I posted a script for others to use, and someone found an error or typo (even it if was insignificant), as a developer I want to know. Most developers under stand this as code review and it is not an attack or criticism. We all try to help out each other to make all our code as best as it can be.
> 
> I am new to the HP Touchpad and CM10, so of course I only have a few posts so far. I saw the data partition size updater script, so (as a developer) I was curious about how it worked. When I noticed "moount" I thought, "gee I wonder what will happen". That's gist of my post.
> 
> Again, I apologize deeply if my post was viewed as criticism for one of the best devs in this community. It was solely meant to be potentially helpful and informative.


I'm glad I qualified my post stating that I am not a developer. I'm also happy to see that Gradular and J.C. himself jumped in to set things straight. My apologies if I came off a bit harsh. That was the non-developer side of me showing.







If you really grasp this stuff, you really should jump in and see if you can contribute to the effort. You are in a rare group of guys who understand this stuff and those of us who don't do not thank the efforts of those who do often enough. I enjoy the near perfect operation of my two TouchPads on CM10 every day and if wasn't for the likes of J.C. and Gradular and a whole bunch more, that wouldn't be happening.

Now the direction is heading towards CM10.1(JB 4.2.2), and so far it looks like it's proving to be a tough nut to crack. I've tried several 4.2.2 roms, and IMHO, the best so far has been Shumash's Schizoid version. The battery drain is a bit high, but I like the was it runs and the features it has. If you can contribute to DrMarble's CM10.1 efforts, I'm sure any help to get it to a workable release would be appreciated.


----------



## Robinhood

My family has 4 Tochpads (one really don't start (SHIT)), my wife's Touchpad (32GB) is the only one, which have problems with post#1 adding 2048MB "internal memory", because an error comes up.

Preparing tools...
Checking media...
media:26136=>24088 cm-data:1536=>3584
media_fs tot=26130 sz=5237 free=20892
checking cm-data...
fsk cm-data failed rc=4
>> FAILED <<

Install from sdcard complete.

On a pc you can create new partition and format easily, but I don't fully understand the Tochpad, how can I partition and format it clean and restore all data easily, so the error will be gone? Is it the right way to do a backup (nandroid or using an app) and use ACMEuninstaller and install ACMEinstaller3 again, then restore Nandroid backup? But is the Nandroid backup not deleted after this process, where can I find it and copy to PC?

Or which will be the easiest and perfect way ? I think my wife kills me, if I do anything wrong....

Thanks a lot it drives me a bit crazy ;-)


----------



## Gradular

There is a possible fix on the first page. Someone posted the same issue and JC came up with a script to aggressively check the data partition. Hoped you backed up!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Robinhood said:


> There is a possible fix on the first page. Someone posted the same issue and JC came up with a script to aggressively check the data partition. Hoped you backed up!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 If you read to the last few pages of the thread, you would find the best method to install the memory fix, is to make a nandroid backup then uninstall Android, then reinstall Android and run the memory fix it will work successfully. Then restore your back up and be right back where you were with the expanded memory.


----------



## Robinhood

Thanks a lot, I have done it,
but during the nandroid restore process there is a data backup error :-(
I have no idea, how this may happen... Maybe because I have installed a newer version of CM9 first, before I ran nandroid restore?
The CM9 starts now, so I can try again to restore the data or is there any other way to restore the missing data?
And beside it I tried again to install the 2048 memory, but it failed again.
Is there another way to clean or format or just check the memory?

Thanks a lot for any help


----------



## nevertells

Before we go any further, please explain how you tried to install the 2048 fix. I have never heard of anyone having a failed install if they follow proper procedures.

Instead of trying to restore your backup, just use advanced restore and only restore the data portion of it only.

The only thing that will happen if you restore your back up over a newer version of cm9 is you restore back to the old version of cm9.


----------



## Robinhood

Here are my steps:
1) novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller
2) start in Webos USB mode and copy -
- AcmeInstaller3
- MoBoot 0.3.5
- Clockwork ModRecovery (update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip)
- CM9 für HP tenderloin (used cm-9-20130430-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip, because of low power consumption in standby, but doesn't matter)
- googleapps (gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip)
to cminstall
3) novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
4) install gapps for Shop
5) First tried to do these steps before I continue:
1) and rebooted after installation: update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip
2) stash_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-move_sdcard_apps-signed.zip (or not, doesn't matter now)
3) free_internal_mem_reboot_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip
failed
4) cwm restore... finally failed at data restore.

error while restoring /data!

even I choose advanced restore only data (cwm restore v5.0.2.6)... I think this comes shortly before end (but don't know exactly)...

!) in between I have wiped the cache partition and Dalvik cache, but not wiped the data/factory reset, maybe I have to do this?

So what happen, if there is maybe not enough memory to restore internal data?

So maybe memory error or format error or WEBOS problem, by the way this Toucpad has a small LCD problem, the upper 5th of the screen is sometimes more bright or flickering a bit (in WebOS too).

Hope it can help, or do you need more detailed description?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Gradular

Robinhood said:


> Here are my steps:
> 1) novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller
> 2) start in Webos USB mode and copy -
> - AcmeInstaller3
> - MoBoot 0.3.5
> - Clockwork ModRecovery (update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip)
> - CM9 für HP tenderloin (used cm-9-20130430-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip, because of low power consumption in standby, but doesn't matter)
> - googleapps (gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip)
> to cminstall
> 3) novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 4) install gapps for Shop
> 5) First tried to do these steps before I continue:
> 1) and rebooted after installation: update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip
> 2) stash_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-move_sdcard_apps-signed.zip (or not, doesn't matter now)
> 3) free_internal_mem_reboot_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip
> failed
> 4) cwm restore... finally failed at data restore.
> 
> error while restoring /data!
> 
> even I choose advanced restore only data (cwm restore v5.0.2.6)... I think this comes shortly before end (but don't know exactly)...
> 
> !) in between I have wiped the cache partition and Dalvik cache, but not wiped the data/factory reset, maybe I have to do this?
> 
> So what happen, if there is maybe not enough memory to restore internal data?
> 
> So maybe memory error or format error or WEBOS problem, by the way this Toucpad has a small LCD problem, the upper 5th of the screen is sometimes more bright or flickering a bit (in WebOS too).
> 
> Hope it can help, or do you need more detailed description?
> 
> Thanks a lot


1. Your using the old clockworkmod which causes data errors.
2. Whats is gapps for shop?
3. You dont need to flash the stash apps.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Robinhood said:


> Here are my steps:
> 1) novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller
> 2) start in Webos USB mode and copy -
> - AcmeInstaller3
> - MoBoot 0.3.5
> - Clockwork ModRecovery (update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip)
> - CM9 für HP tenderloin (used cm-9-20130430-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip, because of low power consumption in standby, but doesn't matter)
> - googleapps (gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip)
> to cminstall
> 3) novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 4) install gapps for Shop
> 5) First tried to do these steps before I continue:
> 1) and rebooted after installation: update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip
> 2) stash_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-move_sdcard_apps-signed.zip (or not, doesn't matter now)
> 3) free_internal_mem_reboot_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip
> failed
> 4) cwm restore... finally failed at data restore.
> 
> error while restoring /data!
> 
> even I choose advanced restore only data (cwm restore v5.0.2.6)... I think this comes shortly before end (but don't know exactly)...
> 
> !) in between I have wiped the cache partition and Dalvik cache, but not wiped the data/factory reset, maybe I have to do this?
> 
> So what happen, if there is maybe not enough memory to restore internal data?
> 
> So maybe memory error or format error or WEBOS problem, by the way this Toucpad has a small LCD problem, the upper 5th of the screen is sometimes more bright or flickering a bit (in WebOS too).
> 
> Hope it can help, or do you need more detailed description?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Either you did not read through that thread or you did not understand the process I explained the first time. You need to follow these steps:

Make a nandroid backup.(yes, I know, you have already done this)
Run ACMEUninstaller
Place the following files in the cminstall folder:

Moboot_0.3.8.zip

update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip(notice the file has the work"update" at the beginning)[/background]

cm-9-20130512-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip(this is the latest CM9 nightly, it has everything the 0430 has)

That's it, just these four files names as you see them above go in the cminstall folder, nothing else.

Now run ACMEInstaller 3. When it is done, boot to CM9 to insure it will at least boot up. Now reboot to CWM
and "install zip from SD card" [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip, nothing else. None of those other files you were trying to flash, they are not needed. When this flash is finished(you'll know as you will see "Succeed" on the screen), reboot to CM9 again to initialize the memory fix. If you don't do this first, the memory fix will not work. At this point, you should be able to go to settings/storage and see that your internal memory is reporting 3.5 GB. If this does not work, ie. "failed", stop! Don't start trying all that other stuff. Come back here and let me know. [/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If it does succeed, and you reboot CM9 it initialize the memory fix, now you can use CWM, advanced restore to restore just the "data" from the nandroid backup you made earlier. BTW, do you have any other backups you have made previously? If there is something wrong with the most recent backup, try using an older one.[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Like Gradular said, you used the wrong version of CWM, so be sure to use the one I listed. You also did not add "update" the the gapps file name. Now let's see what happens.[/background]


----------



## Robinhood

You are a genius!!!

Really big THANKS and many big hugs 
Now the first step is done and the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip ended successfully!!!!![/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Now I will try to restore the data and add more internal memory by running [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip again and again. [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][/background]

So also restoring all data is perfect now .-) My wife is happy so all are happy again


----------



## nevertells

Robinhood said:


> You are a genius!!!
> 
> Really big THANKS and many big hugs
> Now the first step is done and the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip ended successfully!!!!![/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Now I will try to restore the data and add more internal memory by running [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip again and again. [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][/background]
> 
> So also restoring all data is perfect now .-) My wife is happy so all are happy again


 Hope you mean doing that on different TouchPads.


----------



## Robinhood

Hope you mean doing that on different TouchPads....

Nope, I do it on one ToucPad and it works very well to add more and more internal space! So internal space is more than 8GB for example. So I move all apps on "SD-card" to the "internal" memory and don't have the 50+ problem again. Because there are plenty of apps, it works very well for me.
Or is there any hidden problem I should know?
The only problem I sometimes have is, if I play some games and maybe next morning close, the Toucpad is very slowly and I have to reboot the TouchPad....
Maybe I must "clean" the memory? Or also speed up the CPU as well?


----------



## Gradular

Robinhood said:


> Hope you mean doing that on different TouchPads....
> 
> Nope, I do it on one ToucPad and it works very well to add more and more internal space! So internal space is more than 8GB for example. So I move all apps on "SD-card" to the "internal" memory and don't have the 50+ problem again. Because there are plenty of apps, it works very well for me.
> Or is there any hidden problem I should know?
> The only problem I sometimes have is, if I play some games and maybe next morning close, the Toucpad is very slowly and I have to reboot the TouchPad....
> Maybe I must "clean" the memory? Or also speed up the CPU as well?


You do realize your taking space from the sd card? Thats less room for music pics documents and sd-stored data, like alot of games.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Robinhood

I have enough space left on 32GB and 64GB TouchPad


----------



## pinkfloyd49

Hi all !

I register to this forum cause i am tired of this bug, i am french so i will explain the better i can :

I have a touchpad with last nightly CM9 available on 08/06/2013

All was nice since today. I have done a backup off my ROM on the SD card, and for the third time i encounter the SD card not mounted problem.

For the third time i don't think to have the 50+ app problem, but a max size on sd card as far as i see and understand

Each time i had tried lot of patch and solution, but without succes, it always finish by a full reinstallation of the touchpad, and i am tired.

Here are the fact :

- CM9 boot without problem but doesn't mount SD card
- I can see the SD card content in TWRP file browser
- USB mount DOES'NT work in TWRP or WebOS mode( windows say me that the drive need to be formated )
- I have deleted some apps from android-security folder without succes
- Tried USB mode MTP, PTP, Debug mode or not, nothing work under my windows X64
- the little sd card icon at start does'nt appear anymore

Do you have any idea ?

Thanks a lot !

EDIT ; i am trying to transfert and install update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip by google drive now...
EDIT2 : success but see nothing, no change after 2 reboot
EDIT3 : agressive method finish with : fsck cm-data failed rc=1

PS : if my cyanogen install is dead, which CM10 do you prefer ? thanks

Update : finally run WebOS doctor... and stuck at 12%. Thanks to google and other guys, i successfully correct my rom ( with seem to have lot of block misswrotten ) then reinstall cyanogenmod
-


----------



## Gradular

pinkfloyd49 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I register to this forum cause i am tired of this bug, i am french so i will explain the better i can :
> 
> I have a touchpad with last nightly CM9 available on 08/06/2013
> 
> All was nice since today. I have done a backup off my ROM on the SD card, and for the third time i encounter the SD card not mounted problem.
> 
> For the third time i don't think to have the 50+ app problem, but a max size on sd card as far as i see and understand
> 
> Each time i had tried lot of patch and solution, but without succes, it always finish by a full reinstallation of the touchpad, and i am tired.
> 
> Here are the fact :
> 
> - CM9 boot without problem but doesn't mount SD card
> - I can see the SD card content in TWRP file browser
> - USB mount DOES'NT work in TWRP or WebOS mode( windows say me that the drive need to be formated )
> - I have deleted some apps from android-security folder without succes
> - Tried USB mode MTP, PTP, Debug mode or not, nothing work under my windows X64
> - the little sd card icon at start does'nt appear anymore
> 
> Do you have any idea ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> EDIT ; i am trying to transfert and install update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-sdcard_check_fix_r4-signed.zip by google drive now...
> EDIT2 : success but see nothing, no change after 2 reboot
> EDIT3 : agressive method finish with : fsck cm-data failed rc=1
> 
> PS : if my cyanogen install is dead, which CM10 do you prefer ? thanks
> 
> Update : finally run WebOS doctor... and stuck at 12%. Thanks to google and other guys, i successfully correct my rom ( with seem to have lot of block misswrotten ) then reinstall cyanogenmod
> -


 first only use twrp 2.4.1. Later versions don't work correctly with touchpad. Also running webdoctor without first uninstalling will cause more issues then it will correct. If your running out of space, just run one of the data add scripts.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## pinkfloyd49

- thanks for the return, will install twrp 2.4.1
- yes for uninstaller, my mistake, sorry
- will try the script yes

edit :install of script 2048 failed whit code rc=4


----------



## Gradular

pinkfloyd49 said:


> - thanks for the return, will install twrp 2.4.1
> - yes for uninstaller, my mistake, sorry
> - will try the script yes
> 
> edit :install of script 2048 failed whit code rc=4


Hmm try the aggressive sdcard check again.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Hmm try the aggressive sdcard check again.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


From most posts in the beginning of this thead, very few folks had much luck with that patch. My experience(verified by others that have had failed installs) has been the following:

Make a nandroid backup.
ACMEUninstall Android.
Reinstall Moboot, CWM, the same Rom you are currently using and Gapps if you want.
Reboot to check a good install of Android.
Return to CWM and flash the 2048(or whatever size you want)memory fix
Reboot immediately to initialize the fix.
Now back to CWM and restore your backup.

You might want to go and read a few pages back. There was some discussion about folks having SD card unmount issues that is not related to the 50 app limit folks have when they move too many apps to the TouchPad's internal(fake) SD card. If HP had only given us a SD card slot we probably wouldn't even be having this discussion.(sigh)


----------



## crawford69

I have JC Sullins CM10 installed and it fails when I flash the update to expand the internal storage. Has anyone else had this problem? It worked on CM9, but not 10.


----------



## Gradular

crawford69 said:


> I have JC Sullins CM10 installed and it fails when I flash the update to expand the internal storage. Has anyone else had this problem? It worked on CM9, but not 10.


Read the post directly above yours... Fresh installs work best.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Resuna

OK, I was sent here from G+ because "the last 10 pages" of this thread supposedly contained the solution to all my problems.

I have a Touchpad running CM9. I'm happy with CM9. I'm happy with the size of my system partition, I'm not trying to increase it. Yesterday I picked up my Touchpad and tapped on the Evernote Icon and it complained that I didn't have an sdcard prtition, so I opened up Terminal, and typed "mount" and lo and behold... literally without having touched it all day (it had been in my backpack since the previous day) the sdcard partition had vanished.

I can mount -t vfat /dev/store/media /mnt/sdcard and see everything there, and dosfsck sees no problems. I can boot to WebOS with no problems. I'm a UNIX geek of long standing (I worked on 4.1C BSD and created patchkit 23 for 386BSD), but I have no familiarity with what Google has done with UNIX/Linux in Android. What do I need to do to convince it that, yes, I actually have a valid partition on there, and it should go ahead and mount the beggar at boot?


----------



## nevertells

Resuna said:


> OK, I was sent here from G+ because "the last 10 pages" of this thread supposedly contained the solution to all my problems.
> 
> I have a Touchpad running CM9. I'm happy with CM9. I'm happy with the size of my system partition, I'm not trying to increase it. Yesterday I picked up my Touchpad and tapped on the Evernote Icon and it complained that I didn't have an sdcard prtition, so I opened up Terminal, and typed "mount" and lo and behold... literally without having touched it all day (it had been in my backpack since the previous day) the sdcard partition had vanished.
> 
> I can mount -t vfat /dev/store/media /mnt/sdcard and see everything there, and dosfsck sees no problems. I can boot to WebOS with no problems. I'm a UNIX geek of long standing (I worked on 4.1C BSD and created patchkit 23 for 386BSD), but I have no familiarity with what Google has done with UNIX/Linux in Android. What do I need to do to convince it that, yes, I actually have a valid partition on there, and it should go ahead and mount the beggar at boot?


Go read the last ten pages and the OP.


----------



## Resuna

nevertells said:


> Go read the last ten pages and the OP.


I did. There's an update for the CM7 fsck, and I'm running CM9, that's the first version of CM that went on this device. It's never run CM7.

Followed by a bunch of "work-arounds for the 50+apps on sdcard issue". Over and over again.

I don't have 50+ apps on my sdcard. I have not been "moving a lot of apps to my SD card".

Or are you telling me that CM9 never picked up a working fsck?

Seriously?


----------



## nevertells

Resuna said:


> I did. There's an update for the CM7 fsck, and I'm running CM9, that's the first version of CM that went on this device. It's never run CM7.
> 
> Followed by a bunch of "work-arounds for the 50+apps on sdcard issue". Over and over again.
> 
> I don't have 50+ apps on my sdcard. I have not been "moving a lot of apps to my SD card".
> 
> Or are you telling me that CM9 never picked up a working fsck?
> 
> Seriously?


J.C. Sullins included dosfsck in CM9.

Here is the short version of what to do.

Make a Nandroid backup and save a copy on your PC for safety.
Run ACMEUninstaller to remove Android and reset the memory partitions
Reinstall Moboot, cwm, the same rom you are currently running and Gapps.
Boot to CM to verify a good install
Back to cwm to run the memory size zip of your choice
Reboot to CM to initialize the memory and check settings/storage to verify 3.48 gb of internal memory
Back to cwm to restore your backup, your done.


----------



## Resuna

nevertells said:


> J.C. Sullins included dosfsck in CM9.
> 
> Here is the short version of what to do.
> 
> Make a Nandroid backup and save a copy on your PC for safety.
> Run ACMEUninstaller to remove Android and reset the memory partitions
> Reinstall Moboot, cwm, the same rom you are currently running and Gapps.
> Boot to CM to verify a good install
> Back to cwm to run the memory size zip of your choice
> Reboot to CM to initialize the memory and check settings/storage to verify 3.48 gb of internal memory
> Back to cwm to restore your backup, your done.


Why? This assumes I want to increase the system partition size(s). Why do I want to do this?

Or is this just "we don't know what the problem is, so reinstall everything"?

What's the root cause?


----------



## nevertells

Resuna said:


> Why? This assumes I want to increase the system partition size(s). Why do I want to do this?
> 
> Or is this just "we don't know what the problem is, so reinstall everything"?
> 
> What's the root cause?


 Usually when the SD card will not mount, its a symptom that one has moved too many apps to the SD card. I still think you need to make your back up, uninstall Android, this will reset all the memory partitions, reinstall Android and then restore your backup. If you don't want to try that, then I guess you'll have to continue searching for a cure elsewhere.


----------



## Resuna

_"Usually when the SD card will not mount, its a symptom that one has moved too many apps to the SD card."_

Setting aside the question of why that would have that effect, I haven't installed any new apps in weeks. The last app I installed was Helium, at least two weeks ago. It was just sitting on my desk, at the office. I brought it home, turned it on, and Evernote started complaining.

I am sure that doing a complete reinstall of Android, _even without screwing with the partition sizes_, will fix the problem. But that's rather like using reincarnation to cure a cold: not only is it overkill, it doesn't do anything to prevent a recurrence.

This is a UNIX system, albeit a weird one, it shouldn't require Windows-style percussive maintenance.


----------



## nevertells

Resuna said:


> I am sure that doing a complete reinstall of Android, _even without screwing with the partition sizes_, will fix the problem. But that's rather like using reincarnation to cure a cold: not only is it overkill, it doesn't do anything to prevent a recurrence.


 It's not overkill guy, its the way we do things on HP TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells

Here is a bit of information I found over on XDA about the SD card dismounting issue. If you have gotten to this post and read a lot of the existing posts before it, you know that moving apps to one's SD card to make room in internal memory can cause your SD card to dismount if you hit the 50 app limit of Android installed on the TouchPad. However, others have complained that they don't have 50 apps moved to their SD card and still get the SD card dismounting problem. FaberFox explains another issue that can contribute to exceeding the 50 app limit, possibly even if you have never moved a single app to your SD card. Read post #457 at this link to read about the cause and a way to see if this issue is contributing to the problem: http://forum.xda-dev...2223665&page=46 Keep on reading, there are several more posts discussing this issue.

I tested one of my TouchPads and the result showed I have 38 asec mounts and I have never moved an app to my SD card.

I'll answer the obvious question before it gets asked. I do not know if using J.C.'s memory fix will alleviate this particular issue. Only J.C. or some other knowledgeable individual can enlighten us.


----------



## Snuckles

I need some help . . .

I used AcmeUninstaller to uninstall 10.1, then used AcmeInstaller3 to reinstall CM10.1, moboot and CWM. I then ran into an infinite boot issue when booting into Android. So I reran AcmeInstaller3 to install CM10 (this time). I booted just fine. So I then tried to run update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed but keep getting error: Zip signature verification failed: 1. Thus the data plus won't install. Any ideas?


----------



## Gradular

Snuckles said:


> I need some help . . .
> 
> I used AcmeUninstaller to uninstall 10.1, then used AcmeInstaller3 to reinstall CM10.1, moboot and CWM. I then ran into an infinite boot issue when booting into Android. So I reran AcmeInstaller3 to install CM10 (this time). I booted just fine. So I then tried to run update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed but keep getting error: Zip signature verification failed: 1. Thus the data plus won't install. Any ideas?


What recovery are you using?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Snuckles

Twrp 2.6.1.0

E.t.a. - thanks for making me think. While waiting for your reply, I decided to try CWM and guess what  it seems to be working. Thank you.


----------



## Ventus

solution for me was to use APP2SD and hurry to transfer into tablett


----------



## masda

So on cyanogenmod rom cant 50 or more app instal to sdcard..????

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## nevertells

masda said:


> So on cyanogenmod rom cant 50 or more app instal to sdcard..Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


Yup!


----------



## Crispy3000

masda said:


> So on cyanogenmod rom cant 50 or more app instal to sdcard..
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


Also even if you make a large data partition and keep all your apps there beware the asec mounts. Many apps games or other things with large data libraries have a data stored on sdcard and a mount point is created per app. Paid apps also seem to do this alot more than free ones I've noticed. Even small ones like SetCPU.

I'm not sure exactly if contribute to the 50ish total per mount but I've had the problem with nothing running off the sdcard but with around high 40s mount points.

I would keep an eye on it by running the terminal command 'mount | grep asec | wc -l' with give you a total.

Just keep your touchpad lean don't try to install every game/app you own on it at same time.


----------



## nevertells

Crispy3000 said:


> Also even if you make a large data partition and keep all your apps there beware the asec mounts. Many apps games or other things with large data libraries have a data stored on sdcard and a mount point is created per app. Paid apps also seem to do this alot more than free ones I've noticed. Even small ones like SetCPU.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly if contribute to the 50ish total per mount but I've had the problem with nothing running off the sdcard but with around high 40s mount points.
> 
> I would keep an eye on it by running the terminal command 'mount | grep asec | wc -l' with give you a total.
> 
> Just keep your touchpad lean don't try to install every game/app you own on it at same time.


One can also use "mount | grep -c asec" without the quotes.

Good advice to those serial installers out there!


----------



## jimspoon

I've had the "disappearing sdcard" problem a few times now. Tried the fixes mentioned in the OP without success, so I used the occasion to do an acmeuninstall, reinstalled the jcsullins (milaq?) Android 4.2 / CM 10.1 ROM. Now I'm trying to be careful about avoiding the 50+ apps on sdcard problem.

Going to Settings/Apps/Downloaded, I see that I have 38 downloaded apps installed. Surprisingly, in the list of apps "On SD Card", I see 14 apps, most of them with 0 bytes used on the sdcard. The same apps are shown in the "Downloaded" list, but in the downloaded list, the app appears with a different size. Just for example, in the "On SD Card" list, I see "Facebook (176KB)", but on the "Downloaded" list I see "Facebook - 32.31MB". When I tap on "Facebook" in the apps list, it shows storage as follows - total 32.36MB, App 19.35MB, USB Storage app 0, Data 12.96MB, and SD Card 48.00KB. So it seems that Facebook is almost entirely stored in /data, but a very small bit of data is stored on /sdcard.

So I'm wondering ... do those 14 apps that are showing up as "On SD Card" count against that 50+ app limit? I've been looking through CM settings to find a way to direct CM to install the apps solely in /data, can't find anything.

I did run "mount | grep -c asec", which returned "1". So if that is the critical number, it appears I'm in good shape.

Just as an aside - I think the "sdcard unmounted" problem appeared after I ran Tailor in WebOS. I hadn't done anything yet in Tailor, I just got into to look at it. Another problem I noticed was that I was not able to install anything in WebOS. I tried to update some WebOS apps but every time I got an "Install Failed" message. I wonder if that could be somehow related to the "sdcard unmounted" problem I saw in CM. Another interesting thing - when i was resizing the partitions in Tailor, when i tried to check the filesystem on the "Android (data)" partition, I got a fail message, with an instruction to click a button to repair. After the first click on "repair", I got another fail message, but also a message that often two clicks on the "repair" button are needed. After the second click, the repair was apparently successful, and then I was able to do a "check filesystem" and resize the data partition. any insights on what is going on and how to fix?

thanks! especially to nevertells who is helpful even though he usually tells me to go read the whole thread. :goodcry:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jimspoon said:


> I've had the "disappearing sdcard" problem a few times now. Tried the fixes mentioned in the OP without success, so I used the occasion to do an acmeuninstall, reinstalled the jcsullins (milaq?) Android 4.2 / CM 10.1 ROM. Now I'm trying to be careful about avoiding the 50+ apps on sdcard problem.
> 
> Going to Settings/Apps/Downloaded, I see that I have 38 downloaded apps installed. Surprisingly, in the list of apps "On SD Card", I see 14 apps, most of them with 0 bytes used on the sdcard. The same apps are shown in the "Downloaded" list, but in the downloaded list, the app appears with a different size. Just for example, in the "On SD Card" list, I see "Facebook (176KB)", but on the "Downloaded" list I see "Facebook - 32.31MB". When I tap on "Facebook" in the apps list, it shows storage as follows - total 32.36MB, App 19.35MB, USB Storage app 0, Data 12.96MB, and SD Card 48.00KB. So it seems that Facebook is almost entirely stored in /data, but a very small bit of data is stored on /sdcard.
> 
> So I'm wondering ... do those 14 apps that are showing up as "On SD Card" count against that 50+ app limit? I've been looking through CM settings to find a way to direct CM to install the apps solely in /data, can't find anything.
> 
> I did run "mount | grep -c asec", which returned "1". So if that is the critical number, it appears I'm in good shape.
> 
> Just as an aside - I think the "sdcard unmounted" problem appeared after I ran Tailor in WebOS. I hadn't done anything yet in Tailor, I just got into to look at it. Another problem I noticed was that I was not able to install anything in WebOS. I tried to update some WebOS apps but every time I got an "Install Failed" message. I wonder if that could be somehow related to the "sdcard unmounted" problem I saw in CM. Another interesting thing - when i was resizing the partitions in Tailor, when i tried to check the filesystem on the "Android (data)" partition, I got a fail message, with an instruction to click a button to repair. After the first click on "repair", I got another fail message, but also a message that often two clicks on the "repair" button are needed. After the second click, the repair was apparently successful, and then I was able to do a "check filesystem" and resize the data partition. any insights on what is going on and how to fix?
> 
> thanks! especially to nevertells who is helpful even though he usually tells me to go read the whole thread. :goodcry:


Well if Nevertells was here first he would say to go and read this whole thread, and he'd be right lol :lol: Let me explain why... So we have a new ACMEInstaller4/5M/E by iMarck90. This will change the partition size for you to 500/600MB, several people have reported similar problems using Tailor. So I think ACMEUninstaller 2 would be a good idea to run. Then a fresh full install with the latest package and you could also advance restore just the data partition from your previous backup.

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"


----------



## jimspoon

MT (that's Mega-Thanks) to you Roland. I started out with using Acmeinstaller5 to flash the InvisibleK Kitkat ROM, but things weren't going very well in that ROM. So the next time around I ran Tailor again, and then flashed the Jcsullins 10.1 ROM and appropriate gaps from CWM after wiping /cache and /data. So far so good, except that I can't still install anything in WebOS.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@spoon, 
You may have change the date to July 1 2013 and fix the webos app store root certificate before anything will install. RolandDeschain79 has a link in his how to thread about it.

Note: Once you run ACMEinstaller5 you will keep the 600mb system size even with Cwm/TWRP formatting unless you run the ACMEuninstaller2 or a separate resizing zip or utility like tailor.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## jimspoon

thanks Mpgrimm2, the root certificate fix did the trick. I will now get busy building my underground bunker for WebOS Doomsday!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I hope someone figures out how to create a zip or something that can be flashed to fix this without having to rely on HP's appstore/website which will eventually shutdown and break the fix. They sure aren't going to release a webos Dr 3.0.6!

Or better yet, a way to sideload the "Preware" app without using the appstore at all. Any WebOS Nation people here know if that has been done already?



jimspoon said:


> thanks Mpgrimm2, the root certificate fix did the trick. I will now get busy building my underground bunker for WebOS Doomsday!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I hope someone figures out how to create a zip or something that can be flashed to fix this without having to rely on HP's appstore/website which will eventually shutdown and break the fix. They sure aren't going to release a webos Dr 3.0.6!
> 
> Or better yet, a way to sideload the "Preware" app without using the appstore at all. Any WebOS Nation people here know if that has been done already?


One does not need the app store to install Preware, it's done from WebOS Quick Install. Actually, WSQI can be used to install most anything that Preware can.

What fix are you speaking of being broken?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

WebOS app store root certificate fix/update.
( I mistakenly thought this had to be fixed before getting quick install/preware loaded.)

Even though I just did the whole process this week I can't recall exactly but isn't it something like:

- change date (7/1/13), reboot and get root certificate fix from webos app store, reboot & reset date.
- get Webos Quick Installer pc app at WebosNation or google it. 
( edit: pc download, not from webOS app store)
- get Preware app via Quick Installer onto the TP
- get Tailor and similar apps via Preware app.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## sh10453

Greetings,

Can someone please refer me to the instructions/steps on how to apply the app to increase the internal memory/partition size?

I read many pages here, and they talk about applying/applied the app, but I don't know *the procedure*, or where to place the data_plus_xxx file on the Touchpad.

Also, the file says 7.1.0, while I'm on tenderloin 10.x (shows as Android 4.1). Is this file still applicable to my version?

I'm relatively new to this.

My HPTP is 32GB, with about 17GB of free space, and I'd like to increase the internal memory for Android apps using the 2048MB file.

The latest WebOS version was not removed, so the pad is dual boot. I used JC's version of Android when I first installed it, a while ago.

I do have TWRP Manager installed on my pad, and can follow instructions fairly well.

Thank you.

*For J.C. Sullin:*

Can you please provide a link so I can make a donation towards your wonderful effort?

Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

sh10453 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Can someone please refer me to the instructions/steps on how to apply the app to increase the internal memory/partition size?
> 
> I read many pages here, and they talk about applying/applied the app, but I don't know *the procedure*, or where to place the data_plus_xxx file on the Touchpad.
> 
> Also, the file says 7.1.0, while I'm on tenderloin 10.x (shows as Android 4.1). Is this file still applicable to my version?
> 
> I'm relatively new to this.
> 
> My HPTP is 32GB, with about 17GB of free space, and I'd like to increase the internal memory for Android apps using the 2048MB file.
> 
> The latest WebOS version was not removed, so the pad is dual boot. I used JC's version of Android when I first installed it, a while ago.
> 
> I do have TWRP Manager installed on my pad, and can follow instructions fairly well.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *For J.C. Sullin:*
> 
> Can you please provide a link so I can make a donation towards your wonderful effort?
> 
> Thanks.


i've lost count how many times it has been explained, in this thread your in, on how to apply J.C. Sullins patch, it's not an app. Start with the OP and read starting with the paragraph that starts: "The last fix/workaround allows you to increase the size of your 'Internal storage".

Do not try messing with anything else. All that is either outdated or has been incorporated into the Roms. Then skip forward to page 15 and read to the end of the thread. All the instructions and information you need is right there, all you have to do is read. Once you have done that, I don't think you will have any questions.

The fact that you are asking for a link really makes me wonder if you read anything at all. Look under J.C.'s avatar picture on the OP and and what do you find?


----------



## sh10453

Thank you for excessive your kindness.


----------



## mpullan

Good day,

Just tried to install the 2048mb fix. It ran "successfully" but the storage stayed the same (internal has total 1.48 GB and SD card has 25.51 GB). No error messages
at all. Do I need to proceed with ACMEUninstall, etc?

Any assist would be appreciated.


----------



## nevertells

mpullan said:


> Good day,
> 
> Just tried to install the 2048mb fix. It ran "successfully" but the storage stayed the same (internal has total 1.48 GB and SD card has 25.51 GB). No error messages
> at all. Do I need to proceed with ACMEUninstall, etc?
> 
> Any assist would be appreciated.


You really should try uninstalling and reinstalling, then immediately running the 2048 fix. If you do a backup before doing anything, after you have successfully installed the fix, just restore the backup and you are back where you were with additional memory. Remember, you must reboot immediately reboot after flashing the fix to initialize it.


----------



## mpullan

Successfully removed and reinstalled cyanogen10 onto my touchpad, but the moboot 3.2 (even though I downloaded moboot 3.5 version) only has the following options:

Boot Cynogenmod

Boot webOS

Boot webOS Recovery

Reboot

Shutdown

I have rerun Uninstall. In my Palm directory on the pc, I have the following:

ACMEInstaller2

ACMEUninstaller2

cm-10-20130321-UNOFFICAK-trebon.zip

gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

update-cm-7.1.0-tenderlion-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip

Am I missing anything or do I have wrong versions?


----------



## nevertells

Yes, you missed something, I see no mention of ClockworkMod. You also used the wrong Gapps. I would also skip CM10 and move on to CM10.1

OK, here is what you need on your PC in the Palm, inc. folder. ACMEUninstaller2, ACMEInstaller4 or higher.(there is a ACME5).

I have no idea what Rom you are installing, I have never heard of it. If you want CM10.1, I would use the cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip

from here:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing

You need to put that Rom, the 20130812 gapps, moboot 038 and ClockworkMod 1215 from here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery, in the cminstall folder.

Be sure that the Rom, gapps and CWM files have "update" at the beginning of the file name like this:

update-cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip

Do not put the 2048 fix in the cminstall folder. Just put it on the root of the SD card. Now run ACMEUninstaller2. Then run ACME4 to install CM10.1. Boot to Android to be sure all is installed correctly. Now reboot to CWM and flash the 2048 fix. Reboot to initialize the new memory. Check settings/storage to verify the fix gave you the additional 2GB of memory. Now do an advanced restore from your backup and your done. Let me repeat that, do an 'ADVANCED" restore. DO NOT restore the backup you made or you will ruin all the work you just did.

I want you to understand something, I'm being nice for the holidays. :goodcry: I have posted the above several times in this thread which you would have found IF you had read the thread. It gets old reposting instructions when if folks would just read, they would find everything they need. So take this as a hint as you move forward from here. Read first then ask questions. Happy New Year!


----------



## mpullan

I appreciate the assist. I have been reading the thread..but did not see specific issue of mine. I will take the time and re-read the WHOLE thread.

I now find that I can not see my TP from the pc. It shows up as a removable drive and asks if I want to reformat. I used my wife's pc and same thing.

As I have already removed Android from the TP and will be doing clean install, I will try to install the Rom, gapps and clockwork with Novacom and then download the 2048 fix and install on Android once installed.

Again, I appreciate all the instructions.

I checked the Goo.im downloads and see the cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip as you suggested using, but I do not see an updated one. The only updated ones are: update-cm10-20130418-tenderloin-disable_headphones.zip and update-cm10-20130418-tenderloin-hangouts_fix.zip.


----------



## nevertells

Those other zip files are patches not Roms. Do not use them. The snapshot-VPN file is the one you should use. That is the latest one by J. C. Sullins.


----------



## mpullan

I still can not see the touchpad from my desktop. It only shows up as a Removable disk drive (that's another forum). Can I manually create the cminstall directory on the touchpad and download the required files into the folder and then run the novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEinstaller4 from PC? Or am I hosed as the pc doesn't see the touchpad?


----------



## mpullan

pc burped


----------



## nevertells

mpullan said:


> I still can not see the touchpad from my desktop. It only shows up as a Removable disk drive (that's another forum). Can I manually create the cminstall directory on the touchpad and download the required files into the folder and then run the novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEinstaller4 from PC? Or am I hosed as the pc doesn't see the touchpad?


I answered you in the other thread as well as here. When your TouchPad is in WebOS Recovery,(holding volume up while booting until you see a large white USB symbol), you cannot see it in Windows Explorer, but your PC will be able to communicate with it. If you put the TP in recovery and then connect it to the PC, you should hear a beep and if you look in Device Manager, you will see an entry for Bootie or something like that. It won't say TouchPad. Do you understand the concept of putting your TouchPad in recovery mode? It sounds like you are not doing that.

If you boot WebOS and then plug in the TouchPad, you will see a drop down box that asks if you want to use the TouchPad as a USB drive. Select that and you will see an entry on Windows Explorer for the TouchPad listed as a removable drive and a drive letter. Now you can create the cminstall folder and copy the needed files into it. If you plan to flash the 2048 fix, place it elsewhere on the SD card, not in the cminstall folder.

PC burped?


----------



## mpullan

PC burped...the previous post went twice and I could not remove the duplicate post

I do know how to put in recovery mode and have been doing so. I had it in Recovery, went to Device Manager. I found Palm Novacom Modules and under that found Palm Novacom (bootie). Windows reports this is working and has up to date drivers.

When I boot WebOS and plug in the Touchpad, I get the drop down for the USB drive. When I do that, Windows shows it as a removable drive and states it has to be reformatted. I can not open the drive to create a directory or copy data over to the touchpad.

so, if I create a cminstall directory on the touchpad itself, download and move the files over to this directory, can I run the install from PC?


----------



## nevertells

And how are you going to do that if you can't open the drive you see in Windows Explorer? What about if you mount the USB drive from CWM recovery? Can you see it, access it? Do you know how to use ADB to push files to the TouchPad? If you do, I suppose you could use that to create the cminstall folder on your PC with all the files in it and push it to the TouchPad.

Do you currently have a version of Android installed on your TouchPad? If you do, why don't you just download the files directly to your pad and use a file browser to create the cminstall folder and move the required files into it. You can also download the 2048 fix and put it on the SD card root and flash it.

The fact that you can boot recovery, see the novacom in device manager, see the TouchPad in Windows Explorer when booted as a USB drive all appears normal. I do not have an answer why Windows wants to format the USB drive on the TouchPad. DO NOT DO THAT NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!! I do not have an answer or solution for you. Maybe you should start a new thread on the Rootzwiki TouchPad forum and ask there, " When I connect my TouchPad to my PC wants to format the USB/SD drive. Can someone explain why or offer a solution how to fix."

If nothing comes from that, the only option I can offer is uninstall Android and try running WebOS Doctor. But only do that as a last resort. Ops, I just thought of one other thing. Have you read about using the WebOS Preware app to install an app named Tailor? Most people use that to change partition sizes to accommodate a data-media install of Milaq's CM10.2. There is also a repair function in Tailor that may fix what is causing your problem. Here is the thread where that is discussed. I would not try to change any partitions sizes, just use the repair function.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/

That's all I got pal. If someone cannot offer you a solution on the formatting issue, and you cannot fix it yourself with the suggestions I have offered, then I guess your done. Time for a new tablet.

Here is a question that just crossed my mind. When you have previously connect your tablet and PC in USB drive mode, did you eject the tablet before disconnecting it? That's a big no_no in TouchPad land.

Personally, I still think you have an issue with your PC's. Good luck


----------



## mpullan

I was grasping at straws. I don't have a version of Android on the tablet. I removed it all for a clean install. When I could not see the tablet as a drive, I ran WebOS Doctor but that doesn't help either. So it looks like I have a WebOS tablet now and forever, amen.

I'll be looking for a new tablet and give this one to someone who wants to stay with WebOS. *sigh*

I know about disconnecting the correct way with the tablet. It hurts when you just pull the USB cord.

I don't think I have an issue with the PC. I can hook my cell phone (galaxy S2) up to all 3 computers and no issues. Works like it's supposed to.

I appreciate your thoughts/help/etc....


----------



## nevertells

mpullan said:


> I was grasping at straws. I don't have a version of Android on the tablet. I removed it all for a clean install. When I could not see the tablet as a drive, I ran WebOS Doctor but that doesn't help either. So it looks like I have a WebOS tablet now and forever, amen.
> 
> I'll be looking for a new tablet and give this one to someone who wants to stay with WebOS. *sigh*
> 
> I know about disconnecting the correct way with the tablet. It hurts when you just pull the USB cord.
> I don't think I have an issue with the PC. I can hook my cell phone (galaxy S2) up to all 3 computers and no issues. Works like it's supposed to.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts/help/etc....


I think I explained previously that I have one PC that flat refuses to work with both of my TouchPads while others work just fine. You really should try connecting to a couple of other PC's, one being a Window XP machine if you can find it. And for what it is worth, try a different USB cable.

You have not answered if you have tried mounting the TouchPad to your PC via CWM recovery.

And you are saying that you ran WebOS Doctor successfully?

You are confusing me. One post you say you cannot see your tablet as a drive, then in another you say you can.

In post #261 you said you successfully removed and then reinstalled CM10 but somehow came up missing CWM. I gave you some suggestions on how to correct that. Then you say "I now find that I can not see my TP from the pc. It shows up as a removable drive " . That does not make sense. If it shows up as a removable drive, then you are seeing it.

You did not address if you are able to use ADB to push files to your tablet or about installing and using Tailor.

And lastly, out of curiosity, where do you live?


----------



## mpullan

I would see the touchpad as: Removable Disk (F), not as HP TOUCHPAD after I had removed the Android version I had. Luckily RolandDeschain79 had the answer (which was to do a full system erase). I can now see the drive and I have completed the install of Android 4.2.2, kernel 2.6.35 and CM 10.1-20121207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin. I'm back where I started last week. I'm now at 1.48GB with 385MB free on internal storage and 25.32GB/23.89 free on SD card.


----------



## nevertells

mpullan said:


> I would see the touchpad as: Removable Disk (F), not as HP TOUCHPAD after I had removed the Android version I had. Luckily RolandDeschain79 had the answer (which was to do a full system erase). I can now see the drive and I have completed the install of Android 4.2.2, kernel 2.6.35 and CM 10.1-20121207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin. I'm back where I started last week. I'm now at 1.48GB with 385MB free on internal storage and 25.32GB/23.89 free on SD card.


If you were to flash the 2048 patch with CWM right now it would probably work.The worst that could happen it would fail.


----------



## sindizzy

Ok I have spent a good amount of time reading the entire thread and have learned quite a bit. Here is my predicament as others have also noted the same thing. I installed CM10.1 on a stock 32GB TP for my niece. It all went well as I have done the same on 4 other TPs. So since she is 6 years old she loves to play games and have added some 70 to 80 games via the free-app-of-the-day from Amazon. Really many more apps than I as a tech savvy adult have on my own TP. 

So anyways at some point there wasn't enough room on the internal storage to hold the games so instructed my sister to move some to the SD card. At some point (unbeknownst to me) the 50+ apps on SD card issue came to light. "SD card removed. Insert a new one" was the error message. Huh never happened to me in 2 years of using CM. So here I am reading this thread and realizing others have a similar problem. So my intended interim solution as was stated by jcsullins will be to increase the internal storage to something higher. Her TP will not hold many pictures and at some point maybe a movie or two so I think I can sacrifice some space from the USB Media parttion.

So the post from jcsullins says:



> You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data) in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP), however, please note the warnings below


So my questions...can I safely use the webOS app Tailor to increase the *data partition size*? I have followed Deschain's video to successfully increase my system partition to 600MB to be ready for a KitKat install. My tablet boots fine. Second, if i can in fact use Tailor to do the same with the data partition do I increment "by" "or "to" the sizes stated in the OP? Since my data partition is already at 1.5GB I assume here that I should add a delta of the sizes stated to arrive at a new value. Or are those just selected values as the most apt to be used?

Lastly what do others have as total space for their data partition that seems to work well? I know I still have to deal with the 50+ app limit on the SD card which according to this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665&page=46 includes apps+protected apps.

~AGP


----------



## nevertells

How big are you wanting to make your daughters data partition?


----------



## sindizzy

I would say about 2 to 2.5GB. Assuming each game is 50MB which i think is fair as a lot of Disney games are pretty big. That would allow her to install say another 20 games or so. I am just guessing as there are many games which are lower and some that are higher in space requirements. I'm going by what i see here https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Disney&hl=en. Frozen is 66MB, Toy Story 40MB, and Disney Infinity: Action! a whopping 269MB. Again this is just a guess. I'm not sure what others have tried and have had no problems.


----------



## nevertells

No need to use Tailor. The original /data partition size is 1.48gb. If you flash the 2048mb zip, that adds 2gb and you now have 3.48gb in /data. If you flash the 2048gb zip again, you now have 5048gb in /data. I think that would give you more than enough room to suit your daughter. No need to monkey around with installing Preware and Tailor just to change the size of /data.

So if you have read through this thread, you know that the best way to do this is:

Make a nandroid backup

Remove Android

Reinstall the same 10.1 Rom, moboot, recovery and Gapps as you have already done

Boot to Android to verify a good install

Flash the 2048.zip and verify at the end it says "success"

Boot Android immediately to initialize the new memory

Check settings/storage to verify 3.48gb internal memory

If you want more memory in /data, reflash the 2048.zip again

Reboot to Android and check settings/storage for 5048gb internal memory

Restore the nandroid backup and your are done.


----------



## sindizzy

I have already installed and used Tailor to increase the system partition on my own TP. I intend to experiment with KitKat and it was suggested to use this method to increase the system partition so already have at least a little experience with it.

Now that seems easier (relatively speaking) than the re-install but if that is what the community suggests then i will take that route on my nieces's TP. I typically do backups and then copy to my PC but really she nor I have much that would want to save. It could completely crash and i would not lose anything I couldn't re-create. But just in case I have done that. Just another question if what I'm reading is correct, then the OS needs to initialize new memory and that may not happen with Tailor?


----------



## nevertells

You started out saying you are installing cm 10.1 on your daughters TouchPad not Kit Kat, so the suggestions I made were based on the information you provided. So if you're messing around with data / media installations, then yes you are going to need to use Taylor from time to time. But, you do not need to uninstall and reinstall to mess around with Kit Kat that was only if you were increasing the /data partition for cm 10.1. And just for clarification, cm 10.1 is Android 4.2.2, Jelly Bean. CM11 is Android 4.4, Kit Kat.


----------



## sindizzy

ok lets backup. i have several TPs all currently with CM10.1. On my nieces TP all I want to do is increase the data partition so that she can install more games. Nothing more on that tablet. On my personal TP is where I do my testing before doing anything to the other tablets. On my TP I used Tailor (which was quite easy to install as I've had Preware for some time now) to increase the system partition because in the coming weeks I want to experiment with KitKat. Again all testing and experimenting I do on my personal TP. Thanks for the differences in the Android vs CM versions. I do thank you for that clarification. In the end, to carry out testing (again with my personal TP) to increase data partition size, what does the CW zip method have over the Tailor method? That's where I'm getting hung up.

Once I can verify that one or both methods give you the same thing I want to increase the partition size on my nieces TP. This is because I may have to do it remotely. In other words I may have to have an adult follow my instructions to do it. It all depends on when I can visit the family. If its too long of a time before I can visit, then I will have my sister or brother do it.


----------



## nevertells

sindizzy said:


> ok lets backup. i have several TPs all currently with CM10.1. On my nieces TP all I want to do is increase the data partition so that she can install more games. Nothing more on that tablet. On my personal TP is where I do my testing before doing anything to the other tablets. On my TP I used Tailor (which was quite easy to install as I've had Preware for some time now) to increase the system partition because in the coming weeks I want to experiment with KitKat. Again all testing and experimenting I do on my personal TP. Thanks for the differences in the Android vs CM versions. I do thank you for that clarification. In the end, to carry out testing (again with my personal TP) to increase data partition size, what does the CW zip method have over the Tailor method? That's where I'm getting hung up.
> 
> Once I can verify that one or both methods give you the same thing I want to increase the partition size on my nieces TP. This is because I may have to do it remotely. In other words I may have to have an adult follow my instructions to do it. It all depends on when I can visit the family. If its too long of a time before I can visit, then I will have my sister or brother do it.


Sorry, I missed your post here. Both methods accomplish the same thing. Big difference is the flashing a zip via CWM is quick and dirty, does not require booting to WebOS and it's my understanding that you have to run checks before actually moving Ram using Tailor which takes a while, if a check fails, you have to keep running it until it passes, more time required. With the zip, flash once and your done.

The CM11/KitKat thing is a whole different ball game. If you haven't already read Mpgrimm2's thread on installing KitKat, have a look here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/116097-info-my-hp-tp-datamedia-recovery-rom-notes-install-guide-3-18-14/


----------



## zebedee

Hey, all. I've done my best to read as much of this thread as I can, but it's entirely possible I've missed something. I haven't seen mention of the bug (?) that I'm up against, so I'm just going to ask it here. Feel free to direct me somewhere else if it's been tackled!

I'm running a Touchpad with Cyanogen Mod 9 (tenderloin). When I go to update a particular app (PVZ2, if you're curious), the download starts and then stops at the same point every time. I can download other apps, and I can download THAT app on other devices. I contacted the Google Play store when something similar happened with an app on my phone, and the answer was to unmount the sd card, remount the sd card, and try it again. That worked on my phone. I'm skeptical it will work here, since it's not ACTUALLY an sd card, but maybe?

Is there an easy way to just unmount and remount? I don't need to DO anything to it, in theory.


----------



## nevertells

zebedee said:


> Hey, all. I've done my best to read as much of this thread as I can, but it's entirely possible I've missed something. I haven't seen mention of the bug (?) that I'm up against, so I'm just going to ask it here. Feel free to direct me somewhere else if it's been tackled!
> 
> I'm running a Touchpad with Cyanogen Mod 9 (tenderloin). When I go to update a particular app (PVZ2, if you're curious), the download starts and then stops at the same point every time. I can download other apps, and I can download THAT app on other devices. I contacted the Google Play store when something similar happened with an app on my phone, and the answer was to unmount the sd card, remount the sd card, and try it again. That worked on my phone. I'm skeptical it will work here, since it's not ACTUALLY an sd card, but maybe?
> 
> Is there an easy way to just unmount and remount? I don't need to DO anything to it, in theory.


Do you get any kind of message or error when the download stops? How much internal memory does settings/storage report left? How big is the size of the game download? As explained in this thread, there are ways to expand the internal memory. The SD card is just a portion of Ram that emulates a SD card. Don't think unmounting and mounting it will help anything. I seem to remember there are commands one can issue from the terminal emulator to unmount and remount the SD card, but I have never used them. Honestly don't think that will help. I really think you are running out of internal memory.


----------



## zebedee

No, no error message. I agree it sounds really strange, but this is exactly what happened on my phone, and un/remounting the SD fixed the problem. The download is 362 MB. Storage shows 562 MB internal and 2.34 GB SD.


----------



## nevertells

You are running out of internal memory. Not all of the 562mb is going to be availble for apps and that 362mb download is huge. What size TP do you have? Which Rom do you have installed? You only have 2.34gb availble on your SD card? What do you have on there, a bunch of movies?


----------



## zebedee

I have the 16 GB TP. I have 5.1 GB of Apps, believe it or not - 3.4 GB of which is Bard's Tale. Since I still had 2 GB left over, I wasn't going to worry about it. So I just uninstalled an 88MB app from internal memory and tried the download again, and it froze at exactly the same spot, 44.2 MB. Shouldn't it get "further" if it's just disk space?


----------



## nevertells

Sounds like you have installed the entire Play Store.  I'm betting that if you move 512mb to internal memory, it will install. Your other choice is do some house keeping and free up some additional memory. I looked up Bard's Tale on the PS and it says it is only 15mb. How do you come up with 3.4gb? Right after installing Android on a Touchpad, you should have around 10gb available on the SD card and 1.48gb in internal memory. So you are eating up a lot of both with something. Unfortunately the Touchpad does not have an SD card slot so one has to be a bit selective with what they install.


----------



## zebedee

I have a lot of games  And yeah, the initial install on Bards Tale is 15 mb and then it downloads all sorts of external content. So, do you mean I should reallocate an additional 512 to internal? I'd love to know why it always freezes at the same place... that's a lot of hassle if it turns out to not be the problem! I just freed up another 80 MB, and it's still failing at 44 MB download. This REALLY feels like what happened on my phone with the SD un/remount.


----------



## zebedee

Ok. I now have 1 GB of internal memory available. That's 438 MB more than I had originally, and the download is 362 MB. It stalls at 44 MB still. So... now what? 

(Thanks, btw! I appreciate the help)


----------



## nevertells

Unfortunately I don't know the TE commands to unmount and then remount the SD card. Try starting a new thread and ask if anyone know those command.

Question, do you make nandroid backup and keep copies on your PC for safety? If you don't you should just in case something goes wrong. Can you explain why you have so little memory left on your Sd card and in internal memory?

If it was my tablet, I would make a backup, save a copy to my PC. Then uninstall Android and do a fresh clean install. After getting it minimally set up, I would try downloading that game you are having do much trouble with. If it works, I would then do an advanced restore from recovery of just data. That restores apps, settings and data. Do not advance restore anything else. If the game still won't download then it's the problem. Once finding that out, just do a complete restore of your backup.

BTW, how old is this CM9 Rom? There is no support anymore for CM9. In fact there are now data/media Roms which require setting up the TouchPad with the majority of the ram dedicated to internal memory. This is the way most modern Android devices are set up now. The SD card and internal memory now share the same space, so no running out of internal memory like you are now. What a D/M Rom does not fix is if you try to install the entire Play Store. There are CM10.2(Jelly Bean) data/media Roms that are very stable and feature complete. They still use the 2.xxx kernel, so they should be backwards compatible with most all apps and games. It's only when you get into CM11 and the 3.xxx kernels that some apps and games have compatibility issues. Data/media Roms do require a little more work to set up the Touchpad for the D/M install. There are new ACMEinstallers, uninstallers, and recoveries needed to support D/M installs. Something to think about.


----------



## firehawk12

Hi, I've been reading through this thread but I don't think I've found an answer (or I may have missed it unfortunately).

I am running the last CM9 nightly.

My Touchpad suddenly stopped detecting the sdcard partition and any apps I had installed won't run anymore - they give me the "App not found error".

I tried the first two fixes, even though I understand that the fsck fix is already in CM9 and according to this thread, the "stash" method doesn't work anymore.

I don't mind formatting and starting over, but I would really like to be able to move my apps from the sdcard partition back to the internal memory so I can run a Nandroid backup before doing that.

Using these commands in terminal, which I saw in the thread, allows the sdcard partition to show up under the "Storage" menu in "Settings" under SD CARD:

mount -t vfat /dev/store/media /mnt/sdcard

mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard

But even though "Settings" recognizes the sdcard partition, I am still unable to access my apps that are on the sdcard partition via the "Apps" menu. Any apps that are on the sdcard have a small "SD" icon on them and when I try to "Move to tablet" it tells me that "Couldn't move app. App doesn't exist". I'm not sure what else I can do now. Is there an update to the "stash" method (update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-move_sdcard_apps-signed) that works? Or am I doing something wrong with the "stash" method that it is not showing up after I run the zip in CWM and restart the device?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## nevertells

@firehawk12,

The methods you find in this thread are all that there is. I suspect that you got into your situation because you have been moving apps to the SD card because your internal memory was filling up. You have run into the "50 app limit" that happens on the TouchPad. If the tools and suggestions that you read about don't work for you, then you are going to have to uninstall CM9 and start over.

Are you aware that after one installs Android, that if you check the box during setup that allows backup and restore of your apps to Google servers, that all the apps that you previously had installed will be automatically downloaded from the Play Store.

Are you aware that Android is now in version 4.4.2, KitKat, which is a data/media Rom and does not suffer from the "50 app" problem?

Are you aware that J.C. Sullins has created a tool that allows you to uninstall not only Android, but WebOS as well freeing up over 3 gigs of memory for Android to use? All the internal memory is shared by the installed apps and the SD card now, instead of the old method where the internal memory was set at a specific amount and Android and WebOS shared the SD card located in a different partition. No more moving apps to the SD card and no more "50 app liimit". And you get to install the latest version of Android, KitKat. OH, BTW, if you want to keep WebOS, you can just install KitKat, but you will have to use ACMEUninstaller2 first to remove CM9 and reset the memory on the TouchPad before using Sullins toolbox to install Android.

However, if you are determined to keep using CM9, then you are going to have to uninstall and start over. During that process, you could use the tool provided by Sullins that allows you to increase the internal memory so you don't have to move apps to the SD card. My recommendation to you, move up to KitKat and never worry about running out of internal memory or moving apps to the SD card, unless of course you decide to try to download everything on the Play Store. :goodcry:


----------



## firehawk12

Thanks for the reply. I always just stuck with CM9 because it's stable and I didn't follow the scene too much to keep up with the new things that have happened in the last couple of years. Is KitKat stable? I don't mind upgrading, especially since I had a bit of a scare with losing everything, but up until today everything was fine.

Would I use this for general upgrading: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/

And then this one for cleaning the partition and keeping WebOS on the device:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38577-recovery-jcsullins-touchpad-cwm6-v6019-2012-12-15-edit-1-31-13/

Or is there another link for the Sullins Toolbox?

If I do a full update to Kitkat, can I still restore my Nandroid backup of my current set up to the device after the install? Or do I need to basically start over completely?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nevertells

Right off the top I don't remember what the date is of the last official CM9 nightly, I think it was some time in September of 2013.

To answer your question, I have to ask you a question. What is it you do with your TouchPad? CM11 isn't the only Rom available for it. J.C. Sullins released a very nice version of CM10.1 that should have been the official stable release of that version of Android for the TouchPad. CM11 is much more experimental and has some bugs and issues that might turn some off and not others. I know that playing videos via Netflix and Bluetooth have some issues. Personally, I have been using Sullin's CM11 since it released back in April and I'm not looking back.

Rolands guide you linked is a very good tool to use as well as Mpgrimm2's thread here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/116097-info-my-hp-tp-datamedia-recovery-rom-notes-install-guide-6-2-14/

If you do want to move up to CM11, J.C Sullins has released TPtoolbox which makes it relatively easy to get it installed. You only have to decide if you want to keep WebOS or remove it and go 100% Android. If you want to keep WebOS, that takes a couple of extra steps. I deviate from what is suggested in his thread, as johnsmith33584 posted, and recommend removing your old version of Android with ACMEUninstaller2 and then using Sullin's tool to just install CM11 or one of the other Android 4.4.2 data/media Roms available. Here is the link to his thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

Roland and Mpgrimm have done an outstanding job with all the information, videos and guides in their respective threads. We are not quite there yet, but at some point, for anyone wanting to install a data/media CM11 or other Android 4.4.2 data/media Rom, Sullin's toolbox is going to be the way to go. Their threads will still be relevant for all those thousands of users who have older versions installed and need to keep them installed because of compatibility or stability issues.

To answer your last question, there are a couple of methods of restoring your apps and data such as using Titanium Backup or ES File Explorer. You cannot restore your entire nandorid backup, that would screw up your CM11 install. But do read what johnsmith33584 posted about restoring just /data using CWM's "Custom Restore from /sdcard" to restore your apps, data and settings from your nandroid backup. I have done it that way myself a few times and it does work nicely. Just be sure you understand the " word of caution" Mr. Smith wrote about.

Good luck, NT


----------



## firehawk12

Hey again! I've been too busy to do the upgrade, but I'm thinking of going ahead with it now.

I'm planning on using the TPToolbox method, but I just had a few questions.

If I use the method and keep both WebOS and Android, will they both share the same partitions for the sake of storing data and media? Like if I load videos onto the device, can both WebOS and Android access that data?

Where would I go to find more information about WebOS Doctor, which is apparently needed to re-install WebOS after the full wipe?

Do Nandroid backups cover all data on an Android install, or only data that is limited to the "Internal Storage" partition? If I had moved apps off of the Internal Storage and onto the virtual SD Card partion on my CM9 install, should I move them back to the Internal Storage partition and then run Nandroid to back them up?

And is there a similar Nandroid-like backup feature for WebOS?

Thanks!


----------



## jasdvalencia

Hello mr. Sullins, First of I would like to thank you for all your work along with the other developers. Second, I am curious if the fix working around the 50+ apps would be able to help me "get" a move to SD card option whenever I select an app. I am on 4.4.2 cm_tenderloin-userdebug 4.4.2 KVT49L 13a904c2b3 test keys. Attached is a screen shot of my situation.


----------



## nevertells

jasdvalencia said:


> Hello mr. Sullins, First of I would like to thank you for all your work along with the other developers. Second, I am curious if the fix working around the 50+ apps would be able to help me "get" a move to SD card option whenever I select an app. I am on 4.4.2 cm_tenderloin-userdebug 4.4.2 KVT49L 13a904c2b3 test keys. Attached is a screen shot of my situation.


I am not familiar with the Rom you have installed. Who built it? Is there a link to where you got it from? Is is a data/media Rom?

Your problem is you are running out of internal storage. If you keep moving apps to the SD card, eventually you will loose access to it. If the Rom you have installed is not a data/media Rom, you could use Mr. Sullins TPtoolbox to increase internal memory(/data volume) or use one of his resize zips from this thread to increase the /data volume. J. C. doesn't get by this thread too often, but if he does happen to see your post, he might offer some of his wisdom too. Your other option would be to use his toolbox to install a KitKat data/media Rom. Data/media installs do not suffer from having to move apps to the SD card or running out of SD card space as long as you don't try to install every app in the Play Store. :grin:

NT


----------



## jasdvalencia

nevertells said:


> I am not familiar with the Rom you have installed. Who built it? Is there a link to where you got it from? Is is a data/media Rom?
> 
> Your problem is you are running out of internal storage. If you keep moving apps to the SD card, eventually you will loose access to it. If the Rom you have installed is not a data/media Rom, you could use Mr. Sullins TPtoolbox to increase internal memory(/data volume) or use one of his resize zips from this thread to increase the /data volume. J. C. doesn't get by this thread too often, but if he does happen to see your post, he might offer some of his wisdom too. Your other option would be to use his toolbox to install a KitKat data/media Rom. Data/media installs do not suffer from having to move apps to the SD card or running out of SD card space as long as you don't try to install every app in the Play Store. :grin:
> 
> NT


Hello Mr. Never tells, thank you for your speedy reply this is where I got the ROM from (https://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/roms/cm-11/) I installed the earlier date posted ROM, because when I installed the latest posted one and it had no play store in there.

Another question if you may, is my problem solely ROM related (if so, then I'm better off installing an alternative) or could it be a partition thing? Because I reformatted the TP through CWM and freshly installed the ROM that I got.

More power to you sir


----------



## jasdvalencia

nevertells said:


> I am not familiar with the Rom you have installed. Who built it? Is there a link to where you got it from? Is is a data/media Rom?
> 
> Your problem is you are running out of internal storage. If you keep moving apps to the SD card, eventually you will loose access to it. If the Rom you have installed is not a data/media Rom, you could use Mr. Sullins TPtoolbox to increase internal memory(/data volume) or use one of his resize zips from this thread to increase the /data volume. J. C. doesn't get by this thread too often, but if he does happen to see your post, he might offer some of his wisdom too. Your other option would be to use his toolbox to install a KitKat data/media Rom. Data/media installs do not suffer from having to move apps to the SD card or running out of SD card space as long as you don't try to install every app in the Play Store. :grin:
> 
> NT


Hello Mr. Never tells, thank you for your speedy reply this is where I got the ROM from (https://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/roms/cm-11/) I installed the earlier date posted ROM, because when I installed the latest posted one and it had no play store in there.

Another question if you may, is my problem solely ROM related (if so, then I'm better off installing an alternative) or could it be a partition thing? Because I reformatted the TP through CWM and freshly installed the ROM that I got.

More power to you sir


----------



## nevertells

So you do have a data/media Rom installed. Generally people refer to the Rom date rather than the build version taken from settings. That is why I did not recognize the Rom you were referring to. If it had been this: cm-11-20140409-snapshot-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip, I would have known exactly what you were talking about.

Now that I know you have a data/media Rom installed, you had to do something wrong during the install or you would not be running out of internal memory. If you want to post a screen shot, go to setting/storage and after it has calculated all the memory sizes, snap and post a screen shot of that. You can also explain exactly how you installed the Rom. Please don't leave out any details.

A correctly installed data/media Rom has virtually all the available memory dedicated to internal memory(the /data volume). You should never have a shortage of internal memory forcing you to move apps to the SD card which eliminates the +50 issue altogether. And depending what you had installed previously, the fact that you say you installed CM11 via CWM tells me you did do it wrong.

NT


----------



## jasdvalencia

nevertells said:


> So you do have a data/media Rom installed. Generally people refer to the Rom date rather than the build version taken from settings. That is why I did not recognize the Rom you were referring to. If it had been this: cm-11-20140409-snapshot-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip, I would have known exactly what you were talking about.
> 
> Now that I know you have a data/media Rom installed, you had to do something wrong during the install or you would not be running out of internal memory. If you want to post a screen shot, go to setting/storage and after it has calculated all the memory sizes, snap and post a screen shot of that. You can also explain exactly how you installed the Rom. Please don't leave out any details.
> 
> A correctly installed data/media Rom has virtually all the available memory dedicated to internal memory(the /data volume). You should never have a shortage of internal memory forcing you to move apps to the SD card which eliminates the +50 issue altogether. And depending what you had installed previously, the fact that you say you installed CM11 via CWM tells me you did do it wrong.
> 
> NT


Again, thanks for another quick response, cheers! I am really hoping that I do not have to go through a uninstall/ install.

I updated to CM11 like this:

1.) I tried installing it through TWRP, then I encountered the "No MD5 file found" error leading to a failure in installation.

2.) I installed CWM and did the following in CMW:

a.)Wiped data/ factory reset
b.)Wipe cache partition
c.)Wipe dalvik cache
d.)Installed the ROM zip file and gapps package that came along with it.

3.) The first zipfile (The latest date uploaded) I installed had no play store in it giving me an idea to re do #2 using the earlier ROM.

Here is an attachment of my storage stuff. Really appreciate the help Mr. NT.

If ever my problems go deeper, I would like to know as to what would you suggest, would be my best move.


----------



## nevertells

jasdvalencia said:


> Again, thanks for another quick response, cheers! I am really hoping that I do not have to go through a uninstall/ install.
> 
> I updated to CM11 like this:
> 
> 1.) I tried installing it through TWRP, then I encountered the "No MD5 file found" error leading to a failure in installation.
> 
> 2.) I installed CWM and did the following in CMW:
> 
> a.)Wiped data/ factory reset
> b.)Wipe cache partition
> c.)Wipe dalvik cache
> d.)Installed the ROM zip file and gapps package that came along with it.
> 
> 3.) The first zipfile (The latest date uploaded) I installed had no play store in it giving me an idea to re do #2 using the earlier ROM.
> 
> Here is an attachment of my storage stuff. Really appreciate the help Mr. NT.
> 
> If ever my problems go deeper, I would like to know as to what would you suggest, would be my best move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2014-08-08-07-53-39.png


I see your problem. You did not install this data/media Rom correctly. Since you opted to use CWM, you left out the step to increase the size of the /data volume. A data/media installation requires the majority of the available memory be moved to the /data volume from the /media volume. You need to go read post #2 in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/ which explains how one goes about installing a data/media Rom what I call the old fashioned way. You can also watch the video Roland made and see if that helps. I hope that you have any files or folders on the SD card that you don't want to loose saved on you PC. If you are not careful, you loose them or even brick your TouchPad.

Otherwise, you need to read up on how one uses TPtoolbox to install a data media Rom. And, there is the issue of whether you want to keep WebOS installed or remove it. That gets hairy if you want to install CM11 and not remove WebOS. Go read that post and watch the video and see if you can figure it out.

I'm not sure why you picked the way you did, but because you did not follow all the required steps, you have placed yourself in a bit of a precarious position. OH, btw, what did you have installed before CM11.

NT


----------



## jasdvalencia

nevertells said:


> I see your problem. You did not install this data/media Rom correctly. Since you opted to use CWM, you left out the step to increase the size of the /data volume. A data/media installation requires the majority of the available memory be moved to the /data volume from the /media volume. You need to go read post #2 in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/ which explains how one goes about installing a data/media Rom what I call the old fashioned way. You can also watch the video Roland made and see if that helps. I hope that you have any files or folders on the SD card that you don't want to loose saved on you PC. If you are not careful, you loose them or even brick your TouchPad.
> 
> Otherwise, you need to read up on how one uses TPtoolbox to install a data media Rom. And, there is the issue of whether you want to keep WebOS installed or remove it. That gets hairy if you want to install CM11 and not remove WebOS. Go read that post and watch the video and see if you can figure it out.
> 
> I'm not sure why you picked the way you did, but because you did not follow all the required steps, you have placed yourself in a bit of a precarious position. OH, btw, what did you have installed before CM11.
> 
> NT


I see now that I really have to undergo the uninstall inatall method. I will try to apprehend the information you have provided the best I can. I just hope I don't mess up further.

Anyway, I really appreciate all the information and the links you have provided.

Will report bugs and glitches as soon as I get things together.

Thank you.

Btw, I was running CM10.1 before I updated to CM11


----------



## nevertells

jasdvalencia said:


> I see now that I really have to undergo the uninstall inatall method. I will try to apprehend the information you have provided the best I can. I just hope I don't mess up further.
> 
> Anyway, I really appreciate all the information and the links you have provided.
> 
> Will report bugs and glitches as soon as I get things together.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Btw, I was running CM10.1 before I updated to CM11


You are correct about needing to uninstall and reinstall. Let me ask you a question, do you use or have you ever used WebOS? It's been abandoned for a long time and support for it is basically dead. As long as you move any files, folders etc that you don't want to loose, you really need to consider using J.C. Sullins's TPtoolbox discussed here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/179730-rom-guidehow-to-use-the-touchpad-toolbox-to-install-android-the-super-easy-way/. Once you are done installing CM11 with TPtoolbox, you can move the files and folder back from your PC to the newly created internal SD card in the /data volume(partition). The old /media volume SD card will still be there, but it will be very small and is only kept for the purpose of installing CM11.

If for some reason, you just can't let go of WebOS, the process of using the toolbox is a bit different and not really explained in the link I gave you. It just requires a couple of different steps on your part which I can explain later if needed.

NT


----------



## flemgo

I have CM10 tenderloin 4.1.

Any BEST flash player to use. The seems useless without flash player.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## nevertells

flemgo said:


> I have CM10 tenderloin 4.1.
> 
> Any BEST flash player to use. The seems useless without flash player.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


Not quite sure why you are asking this question in this thread, but my standard answer to questions like this is, Google is your friend!

I just Googled "android 4.1 flash player support", and you would be amazed at the information Google found.

Have a nice Thanksgiving,

NT :grin:


----------

